# Treeslaying Illinois style



## treeslayer

well the new gig is going well. We have some nice equipment, and plenty work, albeit at recession pricing.:censored:

And not much climbing with this bad boy.








can't wait to use this ladder as a 100' TIP.





Of course ya gotta have one of these.


----------



## outofmytree

Tree toppers. Great name. You should get heaps of work......


----------



## motor

Nice SD50, is it yours? Hows it working out for you?


----------



## mckeetree

outofmytree said:


> Tree toppers. Great name. You should get heaps of work......



Yeah. That was well thought out.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Were you topping those (Maples?) in the first pics? I don't care either way, just wondering. Some nice equipment there. Where you at in Illinois Slayer?


----------



## NCTREE

topping takes alot of talent. Did you go to school to learn how to do that?


----------



## Tree Pig

*Name toppers?*

Not to be offensive but there is another meaning for Toppers


> *URBAN DICTIONARY*; *TOPPERS:*
> 
> In referring to gay relationships, or gay male prostitutes.
> 
> The "man" in the relationship is usually known as a "topper".
> Topper referring to the top position during homosexual sex acts



someone may want to rethink that name


----------



## treeslayer

The man that owns this outfit is a great guy, who I met in TX during IKE. he does not top trees, and practices only proper pruning. He has a nice business, and owns a lot of good equipment. 

he can call it whatever he wants, and is good to work with. so, 
WHATEVER, 
to all the smartasses.

The nifty lift is a nice machine, makes pruning nice., but I'm here for the crane work and steady work.

The trees were in the pic were elms, and were takedowns. 

here's a crabapple I pruned, was nice to have the lift for this one.


----------



## treeslayer

The man that owns this outfit is a great guy, who I met in TX during IKE. he does not top trees, and practices only proper pruning. He has a nice business, and owns a lot of good equipment. 

So he can call it whatever he wants, and is good to work with. so, 
WHATEVER, to all the smartasses.

The nifty lift is a nice machine, and makes pruning easier, but I'm here for the crane work, and especially steady work.

The trees were in the pic were elms, and were takedowns. 

here's a crabapple I pruned, was nice to have the lift for this one.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Sorry dude, but I don't understand why it was nice to have a lift on that crabapple. Seems silly. 
By the way, I live in an area where if the word "toppers, topping" is well known with average citizens and a good chance of not working much.
Oh well, I just cannot understand a lift on that tree.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Sorry dude, but I don't understand why it was nice to have a lift on that crabapple. Seems silly.
> By the way, I live in an area where if the word "toppers, topping" is well known with average citizens and a good chance of not working much.
> Oh well, I just cannot understand a lift on that tree.
> Jeff



I wasn't going to say anything but since you already have...I would probably fire a guy that brought a lift to the job for that tree.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Makes it more silly when you sign off with "live to climb, climb to live"
Jeff
No probs man, if you are happy, that is good!


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> Sorry dude, but I don't understand why it was nice to have a lift on that crabapple. Seems silly.
> By the way, I live in an area where if the word "toppers, topping" is well known with average citizens and a good chance of not working much.
> Oh well, I just cannot understand a lift on that tree.
> Jeff



in order to shape the canopy to the homeowners satisfaction. and twice now you have used the term silly about me. I think you are an a$$, but so what.


----------



## gr8scott72

Guess no one on here has ever met Tom or seen Dave climb. Both are great guys and both know what they are doing.

I am ashamed of all the hate in this thread.


----------



## treeslayer

mckeetree said:


> I wasn't going to say anything but since you already have...I would probably fire a guy that brought a lift to the job for that tree.



no problem, since I would not work for your dumba$$ anyway. you could not afford me, nor do you deserve a climber of my caliber.


----------



## Nailsbeats

This thread is really shaping up nicely, lift or no lift.


----------



## treeslayer

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

anybody can type.


----------



## mckeetree

treeslayer said:


> no problem, since I would not work for your dumba$$ anyway. you could not afford me, nor do you deserve a climber of my caliber.



Hey man, no need to start acting like an old goober about the deal there. If I was in a pinch I might hire you. I know I could afford you.


----------



## John464

cant say I like the name, but I like the treeslayer's work. the prune job looks excellent. I agree the lift is nice for getting the tips shaped up, but a bucket truck would of had you done in less than half the time with that driveway right next to the tree. lifts are for accessing where the bucket truck cant go. Tell the boss to get a bucket truck too and get rid of that retired aslpundh chip truck for something with a diesel motor. those 366 gassers are about as cool as stenciling your company's name on the side of your truck. sorry to bust your boss' balls.


----------



## gr8scott72

John464 said:


> cant say I like the name, but I like the treeslayer's work. the prune job looks excellent. I agree the lift is nice for getting the tips shaped up, but a bucket truck would of had you done in less than half the time with that driveway right next to the tree. lifts are for accessing where the bucket truck cant go. Tell the boss to get a bucket truck too and get rid of that retired aslpundh chip truck for something with a diesel motor. those 366 gassers are about as cool as stenciling your company's name on the side of your truck. sorry to bust your boss' balls.



Sure is easy to spend someone else's money over the internet. :monkey:


----------



## Rftreeman

jefflovstrom said:


> Makes it more silly when you sign off with "live to climb, climb to live"


at least he's not playing with his blueballs....lol

Like the kids say these days "don't be haten"


----------



## Slvrmple72

Did your boss get the firehouse name from the firetruck or are you guys using an actual firehouse as your shop? Kinda like Ghostbusters, LOL! Nice work on the Crabapple.-Kevin


----------



## treeslayer

The boss is a fireman, outside Chicago. AND a real treeman. 

I have worked 18 hurricanes, in 12 states in the last 10 years. I know good people when I work with em, and he's one of them. I only climb for people worth knowing, not for just the money. I was cutting in 1977, and have little patience for keyboard arborists. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## NCTREE

treeslayer said:


> The man that owns this outfit is a great guy, who I met in TX during IKE. he does not top trees, and practices only proper pruning. He has a nice business, and owns a lot of good equipment.
> 
> he can call it whatever he wants, and is good to work with. so,
> WHATEVER,
> to all the smartasses.
> 
> The nifty lift is a nice machine, makes pruning nice., but I'm here for the crane work and steady work.
> 
> The trees were in the pic were elms, and were takedowns.
> 
> here's a crabapple I pruned, was nice to have the lift for this one.



Sounds like you topped this crabapple which isn't necessarily a bad thing for a crabapple. Also looks like you gave the tree the umbrella shwack, cutting the inside of the tree out or lions tailing it. Just because you've been cutting since 1984 doesn't mean you know how to prune. I don't doubt you know how to take a tree down but pruning is another story. Many of your 1984 pruning techniques are out of date, you might want to upgrade your brain especially with a screen name as treeslayer.


----------



## treeslayer

NCTREE said:


> Sounds like you topped this crabapple which isn't necessarily a bad thing for a crabapple. Also looks like you gave the tree the umbrella shwack, cutting the inside of the tree out or lions tailing it. Just because you've been cutting since 1984 doesn't mean you know how to prune. I don't doubt you know how to take a tree down but pruning is another story. Many of your 1984 pruning techniques are out of date, you might want to upgrade your brain especially with a screen name as treeslayer.



all I did was trim the canopy, shapewise, according to the homeowner wishes. that is NOT topping, in the interior I only removed a few crossing limbs. I spent maybe 30 minutes on this tree. the pic was to highlight the tree, not just my pruning skills. homeowners usually determine how they want their ornamental trees to look, anyway.

why you would want to insult me, I don't know, or care. you don't know me, so how do you get 1984 into your mind? I am fairly adept at current pruning procedures, and proper methods, and spend well over half my time pruning, not just removals.

And I am really getting tired of this :censored: nitpicking mindset that seems prevalent on this site now. :censored: grow up.

I'll say it one last time, any bozo can type.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree guys are like old hens in general - even worse online.

Dont let it get to you slayer, you should be used to it by now.


----------



## lego1970

NCTREE said:


> Sounds like you topped this crabapple which isn't necessarily a bad thing for a crabapple. Also looks like you gave the tree the umbrella shwack, cutting the inside of the tree out or lions tailing it. Just because you've been cutting since 1984 doesn't mean you know how to prune. I don't doubt you know how to take a tree down but pruning is another story. Many of your 1984 pruning techniques are out of date, you might want to upgrade your brain especially with a screen name as treeslayer.




Your looking right at the picture, how can you say it "sounds" or looks like it's topped? Also what does topping a crabapple "sound" like? Then you say it's been lion tailed? I've never seen a lions tailed / topped tree other then after the next year when suckers start coming up from the topped sections. That tree looks fine. I'm new to this site and sadly I have to say it is filled with whiny arrogant people who do nothing but cut other people down. 

Back on the OP. I got to use a Genie lift a couple years ago to do some tree work at Ft. Leavonworth VA Hospital. I had to trim some trees away from the building they were refurbishing so the construction company could get their trash shoots built up. The construction company already had the genie lift there so I got to use it. It was nice just driving from tree to tree and always being in the right position.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Lift? I would have to duck under that tree and a lift would be in the way. Liontailed, maybe , don't know what the tree looked like before the prune. 
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> Lift? I would have to duck under that tree and a lift would be in the way. Liontailed, maybe , don't know what the tree looked like before the prune.
> Jeff




and how would you get to the canopy jeff? to do what the homeowner asked, and paid for?

stop being such a know-it-all jacka$$. Jeez, you're from Californication, a state going broke, pleading poverty, and more millionaires and billionaires than the rest of the country.

Yeah MDS, I should.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Live to lift, lift to live
Jeff
How would I get into the canopy is a dumb question,sorry


----------



## Rftreeman

treeslayer said:


> And I am really getting tired of this :censored: nitpicking mindset that seems prevalent on this site now. :censored: grow up.
> 
> I'll say it one last time, any bozo can type.





lego1970 said:


> I'm new to this site and sadly I have to say it is filled with whiny arrogant people who do nothing but cut other people down.


some people's self esteem & confidence is so low that the have to put down others on the net to feel good about them selfs so if that makes their day so be it.


----------



## mckeetree

treeslayer said:


> and how would you get to the canopy jeff? to do what the homeowner asked, and paid for?





Ohhh man. LMAO. You got to love that line right there. I don't really get to laugh on this site too much but that one got me. Thanks treeslayer. I might make that my signature.


----------



## LTREES

Have not been on AS for a bit, been too busy. I laughed pretty good on this thread. Cut to please the HO in this economy, but always advise. Be safe and enjoy your work.

LT...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48

Crab looks great, NCtree, how are you judging his pruning abilities from that picture. There is no before and after pictures or pictures of the interior structure of the tree. Many a time I have had to prune trees to the customers liking weather it was right or wrong the customer is the one paying the bills.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Still trying to get it, "live to climb, climb to live"
Why not remove the lioned -tailed limbs?
Jeff
Don't you think shaping and headind is a form of topping? with a lift?
Ow


----------



## toddstreeservic

that groundie in the lift pic looks a little young?


----------



## gr8scott72

toddstreeservic said:


> that groundie in the lift pic looks a little young?



At least he's got his PPE on. lol


----------



## mckeetree

gr8scott72 said:


> At least he's got his PPE on. lol



Yep. Smart kid.


----------



## Rftreeman

jefflovstrom said:


> Still trying to get it, "live to climb, climb to live"
> Why not remove the lioned -tailed limbs?
> Jeff
> Don't you think shaping and headind is a form of topping? with a lift?
> Ow


WHO CARES!!!!!! Have you nothing better to do then come on a public forum and nitpick .........


----------



## Brimmstone

Looks good Dave and let Tom know if things go south with the interview Wednesday that Becky has given me permission to come play. I'll try to call after the interview and let you know what the state of affairs is.


----------



## NCTREE

lego1970 said:


> Your looking right at the picture, how can you say it "sounds" or looks like it's topped? Also what does topping a crabapple "sound" like? Then you say it's been lion tailed? I've never seen a lions tailed / topped tree other then after the next year when suckers start coming up from the topped sections. That tree looks fine. I'm new to this site and sadly I have to say it is filled with whiny arrogant people who do nothing but cut other people down.
> 
> Back on the OP. I got to use a Genie lift a couple years ago to do some tree work at Ft. Leavonworth VA Hospital. I had to trim some trees away from the building they were refurbishing so the construction company could get their trash shoots built up. The construction company already had the genie lift there so I got to use it. It was nice just driving from tree to tree and always being in the right position.



OK I guess i'm being a little hard on the dude. Topping, shaping are pretty much the same thing to me. When you post a picture with a company name "Firehouse Tree Toppers" how can you not expect to get negative feedback. BTW are we here to talk about typing skills or trees. You don't know me so how can you say i'm arrogant and I have news for you bro you just participated in the whiney arrogant people who cut others down.


----------



## NCTREE

Lawnmowerboy48 said:


> Crab looks great, NCtree, how are you judging his pruning abilities from that picture. There is no before and after pictures or pictures of the interior structure of the tree. Many a time I have had to prune trees to the customers liking weather it was right or wrong the customer is the one paying the bills.



So if a customer asks you to top his maple tree knowing it will be the demise of the tree you will do it? I would try to educate the HO on the proper way to prune the tree and risks involved from bad pruning techniques. Maybe you should stick to pushing lawnmowers.


----------



## tomtrees58

NCTREE said:


> topping takes alot of talent. Did you go to school to learn how to do that?



thats Wat i was thinking tom trees


----------



## Rftreeman

why does ever thread on this forum turn into a hissy fit session ...........


----------



## toddstreeservic

Rftreeman said:


> why does ever thread on this forum turn into a hissy fit session ...........



Arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics. 


Even if you win, you are still retarded.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Sorry dude, but I don't understand why it was nice to have a lift on that crabapple. Seems silly.
> By the way, I live in an area where if the word "toppers, topping" is well known with average citizens and a good chance of not working much.
> Oh well, I just cannot understand a lift on that tree.
> Jeff



I often wish I had a lift to use on smaller trees that I reduce and sometimes top. even for some shrubbery it would be good.


----------



## treemandan

Oh crap, I didn't know what I walked into by posting my last post.


----------



## Rftreeman

treemandan said:


> Oh crap, I didn't know what I walked into by posting my last post.



oh, you're in it now, there's no retreating......


----------



## treeslayer

I'll say this one last time. 


I don't TOP TREES. 

about the crabapple:
this homeowner ( and she was a hottie) wanted me to cut the branches sticking up from the canopy, hence my description "shaping the canopy".

that would have a real pain in the arse, from inside the tree, and we have a lift.

I can take advice from people I respect, but those on here talking rudely, only get away with it from a distance. from their keyboard.

This is what I did today. what did your sissy ass do jeff or mctree, or that illiterate jackass tomtrees?






















and tomorrow I will crane this down.


----------



## mckeetree

That all looks fine to me. Only thing I would do is lose the old retired firetruck. That is kinda dorky.


----------



## Rftreeman

mckeetree said:


> Only thing I would do is lose the old retired firetruck. That is kinda dorky.


or keep it for getting cats out trees......


----------



## treemandan

That fire truck is great too. I see you actually use it. You all must have some serious fun. how high does the ladder go? Great idea, you must take it to parades and it must be good for promo.


----------



## wiltzzy

First one looked like a Burr Oak. Had to go eh?
I can not tell what the second one is, but I probably would have a hard time arguing against removal. I liked the crabapple as long as the homeowner did, and fireblight was removed/remediated . I have actually turned down a crab by heading back upward branching. Try not to sweat the small stuff [crabapples], Save as many of the big bad boys as possible.


----------



## lego1970

treeslayer said:


> I'll say this one last time.
> 
> 
> I don't TOP TREES.
> 
> about the crabapple:
> this homeowner ( and she was a hottie) wanted me to cut the branches sticking up from the canopy, hence my description "shaping the canopy".
> 
> that would have a real pain in the arse, from inside the tree, and we have a lift.
> 
> I can take advice from people I respect, but those on here talking rudely, only get away with it from a distance. from their keyboard.
> 
> This is what I did today. what did your sissy ass do jeff or mctree, or that illiterate jackass tomtrees?



Good job! I too, would be curious with what they did today. Today I manually climbed and trimmed 3 medium size Silver Maples, 1 medium to large Shingle Oak, 1 medium size Pin Oak, and 1 medium size Black Cherry. All had suckers and mature 5" limbs growing between and over the nuetral and hotwire. The Black Cherry was engulfed with grapevine and took an hour of nothing but constant pruner pole nipping to get it safely away from the lines. Then afterwards I took down 3 Mockernut Hickorys on a residential gig. 2 medium to large size were set with a rope, notch and drop, The 1 medium to large Hickory that couldn't be notched and droped without the top being taken out first was dead and over a service drop and garage. Had to climb up, top out, with a lightning storm closing in, then notch and drop. The job got done, no one got hurt, and the people at both homes were happy. Just another day at work. Tommorow will be more of the same, and hopefully another safe one where I won't get jacked up like I did last year, or killed like my friends Uncle a year and a half ago.


----------



## mckeetree

lego1970 said:


> Good job! I too, would be curious with what they did today. Today I manually climbed and trimmed 3 medium size Silver Maples, 1 medium to large Shingle Oak, 1 medium size Pin Oak, and 1 medium size Black Cherry. All had suckers and mature 5" limbs growing between and over the nuetral and hotwire. The Black Cherry was engulfed with grapevine and took an hour of nothing but constant pruner pole nipping to get it safely away from the lines. Then afterwards I took down 3 Mockernut Hickorys on a residential gig. 2 medium to large size were set with a rope, notch and drop, The 1 medium to large Hickory that couldn't be notched and droped without the top being taken out first was dead and over a service drop and garage. Had to climb up, top out, with a lightning storm closing in, then notch and drop. The job got done, no one got hurt, and the people at both homes were happy. Just another day at work. Tommorow will be more of the same, and hopefully another safe one where I won't get jacked up like I did last year, or killed like my friends Uncle a year and a half ago.




I think I saw that movie.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Curious? You would be enlightened.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Some just don't brag to look for approval from others, and when others reply with quote's that are not liked by the poster, names are called. I am too busy to to tell you what I did today or yesterday or any day!
Get off your high horse and deal with real men!
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> Some just don't brag to look for approval from others, and when others reply with quote's that are not liked by the poster, names are called. I am too busy to to tell you what I did today or yesterday or any day!
> Get off your high horse and deal with real men!
> Jeff



a real man does not sit behind a keyboard and insult a proven professional.

he does not nitpick the work of others he does not understand the details of.

he does not defend his actions as correct behavior.


I am regretting my interaction with you, you are not worth knowing.

Of course I look from approval from my peers, I am human. I do not consider it bragging, I try to maintain humility in my posts. I try to offer constructive criticism, and my history on here proves it. what are you providing ? besides drama, and discourse.
you however, want to insult and be rude to prove something. 

the only reason you think you are too busy, (even though you manage to post trash anyway), is because of your over inflated sense of self worth.
you tell others what to do all day. do you climb? and help others feed their families?
no, you are management. sitting on your ass in a pickup, or the office all day. in the AC.

go back to kindergarten, and learn how to say something worth hearing, or say nothing at all. you offer nothing to this post besides ill will.


----------



## treeslayer

mckeetree said:


> I think I saw that movie.



and you must be jeff's college roommate. You got anything good to say? besides how good you are, and I'm not? search my posts, others know me, and who vouches for you?

of the 1000 + people reading this thread, what have you enlightened them too? besides your disdain and disrespect for the mans uncle getting killed? I've known several people killed and even more maimed in this business, and people die in every hurricane I travel to. oh, but that a movie. 

WTF?

I feel sorry for your kids, what a piss poor role model. they will grow up to be bullies, to compensate for the abuse you must heap on them as well.

sadly I regret starting this thread, even though others can learn from those of us with experience, I work all day and usually derive pleasure from interacting with others who share my love of climbing.

This is not a competition. we are brothers, and do what very few can or will do. stick together, be courteous, or shut the F#%& up.


----------



## treeslayer

and yes the fire truck is so f---ing cool!!

Its 100' and has a strong ass ladder which works well as a TIP, and runs like a scalded cat. 80 mph, easy. :jawdrop:

Of course, I choose to drive it when we are rolling all the equipment. everybody waves me thru the stop signs, and every girl waves back when ya hit that air horn.:hmm3grin2orange:
Oh yeah, the lights and siren work, too.


----------



## lego1970

mckeetree said:


> I think I saw that movie.



Some live it, and some sit back and watch it. Eitherway is fine with me, and no you don't have to enjoy the movie, it wasn't made for you. Never did see yours.


----------



## mckeetree

treeslayer said:


> and you must be jeff's college roommate. You got anything good to say? besides how good you are, and I'm not? search my posts, others know me, and who vouches for you?
> 
> of the 1000 + people reading this thread, what have you enlightened them too? besides your disdain and disrespect for the mans uncle getting killed? I've known several people killed and even more maimed in this business, and people die in every hurricane I travel to. oh, but that a movie.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> I feel sorry for your kids, what a piss poor role model. they will grow up to be bullies, to compensate for the abuse you must heap on them as well.
> 
> sadly I regret starting this thread, even though others can learn from those of us with experience, I work all day and usually derive pleasure from interacting with others who share my love of climbing.
> 
> This is not a competition. we are brothers, and do what very few can or will do. stick together, be courteous, or shut the F#%& up.



Hey man, you know I do not disrespect someone getting hurt or killed. That was an awful thing for you to say. My kids are grown and they turned out fine. Some weeks I am full of wisecracks if anybody sets them self up for them. But you have got to see my side of this. First off if anything is funny it is going to be real funny to me. Now picture this: A guy that uses "climb to live" as his credo says "and how would you get to the canopy, Jeff?" Now maybe something is wrong with me, but to me, that's funny. Now picture some guy in the tree business blows into town driving an old retired fire truck. And in an industry where topping is a bad practice he has named himself Tree Toppers. Now that gets my wise crack motor running. Maybe it's not funny at all. Maybe I need some professional help.


----------



## chappy2100

Rftreeman said:


> oh, you're in it now, there's no retreating......


 yea your stuck... im with treeman this is just ridiculous and not neccasary


----------



## BakerTREE

I'm not looking to add anything to this thread either  However, I would like to say thanks for starting it -- good pics, nice and fun setup. I agree with the crab apple pruning. Why the heck not ...if you can easily have a lift on site... do it. Its fun being efficient. And yes, about the fire truck. Its old and retired eh? Dude! Its a firetruck. That's awesome! I bet the kids love it. I bet it attracts positive attention. And I bet its paid for and earning its keep well. 'nuff said there. Oh, and I don't know slayer personally (is it David? I don't recall and don't feel like trying to check it out); but I would vouch for his ability and his integrity <period>

Of course, I'm not looking to ruffle feathers or even add too much here -- just wanted to counter balance any perceived negativity.

Oh, and Mckeetree I understand where you're coming from with the humor there  and you do seem respectable, and you're near my neck of the woods (so I'm even more inclined to give deserved respect).

that was too much typing for middle of the day, middle of the week (off early today... we accidentally did an estimated 14 hour job in 8 hours because someone found a better way to do it...gosh, i love when that happens) 

(again, its a fire truck...that's just COOL!!!)
best of luck you slayer, and thanks for posting the pics of OD, really enjoyed those!


----------



## Rftreeman

on the tree topper thing.

If everyone of us that has (or will eventually) topped a tree was to die at once, this site would go lifeless........

and if all I had was that 100ft ladder fire truck to get me to the top of a 80 ft removal you can bet your azz I'd climb it in a minute....


----------



## treeslayer

mckeetree said:


> Hey man, you know I do not disrespect someone getting hurt or killed. That was an awful thing for you to say. My kids are grown and they turned out fine. Some weeks I am full of wisecracks if anybody sets them self up for them. But you have got to see my side of this. First off if anything is funny it is going to be real funny to me. Now picture this: A guy that uses "climb to live" as his credo says "and how would you get to the canopy, Jeff?" Now maybe something is wrong with me, but to me, that's funny. Now picture some guy in the tree business blows into town driving an old retired fire truck. And in an industry where topping is a bad practice he has named himself Tree Toppers. Now that gets my wise crack motor running. Maybe it's not funny at all. Maybe I need some professional help.


 

And I appreciate your saying that. My apologies if I was too blunt or too offensive, I really hate to sound off like that. but I will speak up, comes with being aggressive and my type A personality.
jeff can kiss my ass though. 

here's some of today's job pics.

















One good thing about that lift is being able to block with this beast.
088 and a 42" bar.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> And in an industry where topping is a bad practice he has named himself Tree Toppers.



I've met the owner, and hes is a small town guy who started trimming trees before he knew that the name had bad connotations. He was saying that they work in the tops of the trees.

As for Jeff, he hates these mutual admiration threads, I don't know why he reads them.

Dave should have a two beer limit if he is posting threads, that must have been a six pack post. Dude, if you don't like a reply, then ignore it. Why derail your own thread?


----------



## oldirty

gotta love the fist pump brother. watching that top floats effortlessly away knowing you just saved your ass some serious rigging time......love it. lol.

whats the specs on that crane? handsome fella it is.


so whats the deal with the fire truck? you set it up, boom out and then you climb up? (that would freak me out a few times up) do you use it as a TIP?

100ft is a 100ft where i come from. use it if you got it.


----------



## treeslayer




----------



## Blakesmaster

Nice crane work, slayer. You and OD got me jealous as hell with those shots. As far as your new gig...I can get the apprehension from the AS crew. The name, unfortunate, and the ladder truck...well...it works but it's not industry specific and looks a bit hackish. I ain't rainin' on your ####, man, you can see what I got to work with down below but it is a bit unprofessional in the minds of the HO's. I just can't imagine rolling into a neighborhood full of $250K and up houses with that unit. Just like it's real hard to do with my equipment. I might be too obsessed with image though, but then again, image SELLS. That being said, I seriously wanna tie into that bad boy. Just not on my job site.


----------



## treeslayer

oldirty said:


> gotta love the fist pump brother. watching that top floats effortlessly away knowing you just saved your ass some serious rigging time......love it. lol.
> 
> whats the specs on that crane? handsome fella it is.
> 
> 
> so whats the deal with the fire truck? you set it up, boom out and then you climb up? (that would freak me out a few times up) do you use it as a TIP?
> 
> 100ft is a 100ft where i come from. use it if you got it.



Its a 35 ton without all the counterweights. we had to use the jib to reach the back of the tree, was around 140' +. the operator, Vern, was fantastic.

the firetruck ladder is incredibly strong, I set a big steel biner on a big prussik around the top 2 rungs, and rode it up like a ball. 
Forget the ladder bro, pick me up.

this job rocks, They live on a lake with a ski boat, hot tub and a swimming pool, all expenses paid, and they feed the hell out of me. And 3 snowmobiles, 2 harleys and a car to drive.


----------



## lego1970

mckeetree said:


> *Hey man, you know I do not disrespect someone getting hurt or killed *.



You did to me by calling my statement a movie, but no big deal. My climbing buddy, Justin, lost his Uncle in Springfield Missouri in August of 07. They were felling trees, and one of the tops busted out striking him on the head. He was in a vegatative state for a couple days and the family had to make the tough decision as to whether or not to pull the plug. With the Doctors grim outlook they decided to pull the plug. Talk about a horrible decision to have to make. I didn't know the guy, I just know his nephew really well. On April 28th 2008, we were sectioning out a large dead white oak. A piece that just been cut, violently swung back into me. It hard enough to put a hairline fracture in a Pacific Kevelar Hard hat, severely bruising my right shoulder, and snapping my lower left leg. Felt like somebody took a sledgehammer and slammed it down on my shin. Today I'm better, still walk with a slight limp after a hard days work, and sometimes my leg still swells up, but otherwise fine. It was a dumb mistake and in the post accident report I admitted what I had done wrong and what I should of done diffrently to prevent it. 

If you don't believe my story or think it's funny, so be it. I'll never know you past this forum and I go down Dallas all the time. When my leg was still healing last year, I was hauling pre-form concrete slabs down to Baylor Univeristy Hospital three times a week. My close Cousins live in Plano and I have other friends and family down in your neck of the woods, you just ain't one of them so no big deal. 

I apologize for getting involved in this arguement, and for now on will stick with only the topic subject.


----------



## gr8scott72

treeslayer said:


> One good thing about that lift is being able to block with this beast.
> 088 and a 42" bar.



Don't let him fool you. That's really a 440 with a 24" bar. Dave's not very tall. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## mckeetree

lego1970 said:


> If you don't believe my story or think it's funny, so be it.



I don't think anyone getting hurt is funny. Neither do I think the misfortunes of any kind of others is funny. Your rambling and detailed description of what you did that day that was actually a thinly veiled attempt to brag on yourself was a little funny.


----------



## DK_stihl

*shaping with a lift*



treemandan said:


> I often wish I had a lift to use on smaller trees that I reduce and sometimes top. even for some shrubbery it would be good.



+1 
I've used buckets on many small ornamental trees for shaping. They are the way to go, especially when using hand snips. It is also nice to boom back and get a look at the tree from the HO's perspective, then boom right back to the tree and keep working!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> and they feed the hell out of me.



Tom looks like he likes to eat, so I would say you might actually put some weight on


----------



## Scottscape

I bet the firetruck really gets the neighbors attention. They think the house is on fire when there coming home. I'm sure it stirs up alot up conversation and brings in leads neighbors walking over.


----------



## deevo

Scottscape said:


> I bet the firetruck really gets the neighbors attention. They think the house is on fire when there coming home. I'm sure it stirs up alot up conversation and brings in leads neighbors walking over.



They are selling our ladder truck at our dept when we get our new one, likely for pretty much nothing. Only drawback is it doesn't articulate that well and its a stick, not a bucket. But yeah it would be an attention getter thats for sure, then we can water there plants while we're there!


----------



## deevo

treeslayer said:


> and yes the fire truck is so f---ing cool!!
> 
> Its 100' and has a strong ass ladder which works well as a TIP, and runs like a scalded cat. 80 mph, easy. :jawdrop:
> 
> Of course, I choose to drive it when we are rolling all the equipment. everybody waves me thru the stop signs, and every girl waves back when ya hit that air horn.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Oh yeah, the lights and siren work, too.



Is that an American Lafrance or a Pierce? Couldn't really tell from the pictures? Had it got the federal Q on it for a siren?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treeslayer

The ladder is a 1973 Pierre Thibault and it has the federal Q siren.

everything was on it except the SCBA bottles. We have a welder making up a basket for it now.


And yes the neighbors all come out looking for smoke when they see it parked out front.


----------



## ozzy42

treeslayer said:


> And yes the neighbors all come out looking for smoke when they see it parked out front.



Good time to hand out a few cards eh?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I think you may have crossed a line that you may want to step back from, David.


----------



## treemandan

I must of fell asleep and woke up on craigslist


----------



## ozzy42

treeslayer said:


> I want this post removed. this is a gross insult.:censored: yet I am written up.



I don't know what is going on between you and JPS[don't care too know either],but you were still worthy of rep.

Love the fire truck.


----------



## treeslayer

ozzy42 said:


> I don't know what is going on between you and JPS[don't care too know either],but you were still worthy of rep.
> 
> Love the fire truck.




Thanks, bro.
And I will admit I make inappropriate statements, and mistakes, and can be abrasive. but I will apologize when necessary, and go way beyond the call of duty to do what I feel is right. anyone who has ever worked with me will attest to that.

but if insulted the gloves come off. deal with that.:bringit:

saturday I'm taking the ladder truck to a big neighborhood b-day party, and will be fast rappelling, and doing my special inverted drop, pulling the friction knot with my feet. all to entertain the kids. and their moms.
pictures forthcoming, of course. 

unless I'm banned for my honesty.


----------



## lync

Did the crane make the picks with the boom over the electrical conductors?


----------



## treeslayer

no, but he swung the loads over the single primary a lot when advantageous.:jawdrop:


----------



## fireman

*we are flying in the air*

Well men we are flying high in the tree tops and tree slayer is slaying them trees 5 at a time and the fire truck is in its weight in gold.I think most of you that need to get up 100ft pay a minimum of $100,000 plus for that height.we paid less than $8000 for it plus all the equipment that came with it.Every homeowner that I did work for in $1 mil homes love it an think its the best thing ever and they say the feel very very safe when they see it.treeslayer is one of the best guys I know and they best arborist Ive worked with we are having alot of fun because we love being in the trees and the work we do.with fire truck on site we pick up a minimum of 3-4 jobs.The name is Fire House Tree Toppers not tree toppers.I picked the name because we swing from tree to tree in the tree tops.John Sandborn is another great guy that Ive worked with and he has worked with my crew and did some training with them Thanks John.Its been awhile since Ive been on the site.We went to Texas and Louisiana last year for hurricane work, between insurance companies and a rogue employee we almost lost the business due to stealing and not paying out claims over $25,000 taken.Not including equipment loss.We are rebuilding and coming back stronger than ever.We should have closed the doors for good but we never quit and we love what we do and dave treeslayer is apart of that.Plus OUR customers in Illinois are great people and kept us going.A great big thank you to BRIMMSTONE for saving us down in Texas thanks TINY and treeslayer.John the three of us should meet and have a  and will let you in on what took place in Texas.I will never do that again even being certified with FEMA. FLY HIGH AND STAY SAFEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## treemandan

*Fire House Tree Toppers*

You know I see the difference adding Fire House makes in the message the name conveys. Its subtle ( not like Dave himself it seems) but I saw it.


----------



## mckeetree

treemandan said:


> You know I see the difference adding Fire House makes in the message the name conveys. Its subtle ( not like Dave himself it seems) but I saw it.



You have to really say "Fire House" loud and slow and then "Tree Toppers" real quick and low.


----------



## treeslayer

mckeetree said:


> You have to really say "Fire House" loud and slow and then "Tree Toppers" real quick and low.



:agree2:

What the hell, that is kinda funny.

But here's a pic of the big maple I did top, was a pretty drastic crown reduction.


----------



## toddstreeservic

I like to call that a ground level basal pruning!


----------



## treeslayer

Now's here one for debate.
This big silver maple has lost over 50% of the trunk to rot and decay.

another tree company said "It's OK, not a hazard. "

This tree is 80' tall + and has 3 big leaders that spread out wide, in a perfect sail. A LOT of leaves.
and this thing sits less than 100' off the fox river and very close to a house whose owners asked us to examine it. Its not there tree, but a neighbors. It does not threaten the tree owners house.

I told them to send a registered letter advising the homeowner that the tree is a dangerous situation, and give them our estimate.

what do you guys think?


----------



## tree MDS

mckeetree said:


> You have to really say "Fire House" loud and slow and then "Tree Toppers" real quick and low.



That was good. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

I an going to take picks of the one I have to do today 110 foot pine growing out of a roof.
No bucket access with a :newbie: on the ground probably take two days in this heat. I envy you boys with them cranes mine will be tough.


----------



## outofmytree

Don't like the business name.

Do like the pics posted so far. 

I suspect the small number of clients you may alienate having "toppers" in your business name would be greatly outweighed by the number of clients you would gain 'cos everyone loves a firetruck.

I have to say I have never given any thought to using a firetruck for tree work. I will have to check out what our fire dept does with its retired gear.......


----------



## ropensaddle

outofmytree said:


> Don't like the business name.
> 
> Do like the pics posted so far.
> 
> I suspect the small number of clients you may alienate having "toppers" in your business name would be greatly outweighed by the number of clients you would gain 'cos everyone loves a firetruck.
> 
> I have to say I have never given any thought to using a firetruck for tree work. I will have to check out what our fire dept does with its retired gear.......



There was a company here that used one with an 85 foot bucket there biggest problem was getting into neighborhoods and they went out of business. I don't see a way to get in to many jobs with something that large but the jobs you could it would be great.


----------



## blueatlascedar

treeslayer said:


> Now's here one for debate.
> This big silver maple has lost over 50% of the trunk to rot and decay.
> 
> another tree company said "It's OK, not a hazard. "
> 
> This tree is 80' tall + and has 3 big leaders that spread out wide, in a perfect sail. A LOT of leaves.
> and this thing sits less than 100' off the fox river and very close to a house whose owners asked us to examine it. Its not there tree, but a neighbors. It does not threaten the tree owners house.
> 
> I told them to send a registered letter advising the homeowner that the tree is a dangerous situation, and give them our estimate.
> 
> what do you guys think?



This tree is an accident waitin to happen! Removal is the only clear choice I see based on the extensive decay and proximity to the neighbors home being in the LZ.


----------



## fireman

*fire truck*

I can get that fire truck into very tight spaces and down one lane streets with tight corners its unbelievable what you can do with it.It will completely destroy the neighbors home.


----------



## treeslayer

fireman said:


> I can get that fire truck into very tight spaces and down one lane streets with tight corners its unbelievable what you can do with it.It will completely destroy the neighbors home.



Tom meant the maple with the bad bottom would tear the house up. 
Not the fire truck.

but with ME driving, all bets are off.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer

and a public apology to John Sanborn, He has been an outstanding lifeline whenever I travel and need assistance, and my comments were completely out of line.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> and a public apology to John Sanborn, He has been an outstanding lifeline whenever I travel and need assistance, and my comments were completely out of line.



he also called me with a sincere apology for referring to my wife in that manner. I understood it was a jest, response to mine. 

Water under the bridge.


Tom, he told me about Texas. We do need to talk about something too.


----------



## ozzy42

treeslayer said:


> :agree2:
> 
> What the hell, that is kinda funny.
> 
> But here's a pic of the big maple I did top, was a pretty drastic crown reduction.



Did you tell them how nice it will look when it bushes back out?:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ozzy42

toddstreeservic said:


> I like to call that a ground level basal pruning!





fireman said:


> I can get that fire truck into very tight spaces and down one lane streets with tight corners its unbelievable what you can do with it.It will completely destroy the neighbors home.



Thats either a big azz stump or a small azz bottle.


On the serious side,,,,,,glad you guys worked out your differences.


----------



## BC WetCoast

treeslayer said:


> Now's here one for debate.
> This big silver maple has lost over 50% of the trunk to rot and decay.
> 
> another tree company said "It's OK, not a hazard. "
> 
> This tree is 80' tall + and has 3 big leaders that spread out wide, in a perfect sail. A LOT of leaves.
> and this thing sits less than 100' off the fox river and very close to a house whose owners asked us to examine it. Its not there tree, but a neighbors. It does not threaten the tree owners house.
> 
> I told them to send a registered letter advising the homeowner that the tree is a dangerous situation, and give them our estimate.
> 
> what do you guys think?



If you are calling this a hazard tree by looking at the cavity from over the fence, then you need more training in hazard tree assessment. Without determining shell thickness (which would require coring) you cannot make that recommendation in a professional manner. 

I'm not saying that it isn't a hazard, what I'm saying is that you can't make the determination without a proper assessment and a single picture doesn't allow for a proper assessment.


----------



## ropensaddle

fireman said:


> I can get that fire truck into very tight spaces and down one lane streets with tight corners its unbelievable what you can do with it.It will completely destroy the neighbors home.



Well there is a huge difference in flat land than here in up and downville I promise that




Here is what I get stuck with while illegals are trimming the cake!


----------



## treeslayer

BC WetCoast said:


> If you are calling this a hazard tree by looking at the cavity from over the fence, then you need more training in hazard tree assessment. Without determining shell thickness (which would require coring) you cannot make that recommendation in a professional manner.
> 
> I'm not saying that it isn't a hazard, what I'm saying is that you can't make the determination without a proper assessment and a single picture doesn't allow for a proper assessment.



yes I can make a determination, and I personally don't need more training. 
The one pic does not reflect our concern, however, advising the homeowner living under it, (elderly) that it is not a threat presents a dilemma, ethically and morally. 

I've been doing this for a LONG time, and that tree does not belong where it sits. But of course a catastrophic failure would most likely result from an extreme wind/rain condition, and this tree could go for many years. 

so the conundrum is, when asked for a professional opinion, how many of us give the honest assessment? while starving half to death?

I would like to hear more about the effectiveness of core sampling though.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> so the conundrum is, when asked for a professional opinion, how many of us give the honest assessment? while starving half to death?



That it does increase the risk of failure over a perfect tree, but is not an necessarily a high risk. If your "client" is willing to pay for the removal, or in part, then making a report stating this "know defect" does constitute an elevated risk is not a bad thing.

I have worded them as to the effect that there is a "known defect" that a "reasonable person" could ascertain that there was an elevated risk of failure. That you visibly inspected the tree from the lotine and public right of way to make your assessment and that your client wanted the trees owners informed so that your client would not incur any liability resulting from the trees future failure.


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> That it does increase the risk of failure over a perfect tree, but is not an necessarily a high risk.



and therein lies the issue, while I certainly know the potential risk and possible failure path, it,s hard to be objective when I am haunted by too many memories of damage.  too many years of riding thru hurricanes.

calls for objectivity.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> and therein lies the issue, while I certainly know the potential risk and possible failure path, it,s hard to be objective when I am haunted by too many memories of damage.  too many years of riding thru hurricanes.
> 
> calls for objectivity.


I am right with you there friend a defect they ask me things like will it fail or could it and what would happen if it did. I would hate to tell them like one CA did up north that the trees are not a threat in a public park and two people died in two separate incidents. I don't have billionaires backing my arse. I always try to tell them my opinion based off real life experience and assess the targets first and foremost. Some trees are in the wrong spot.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> and therein lies the issue, while I certainly know the potential risk and possible failure path, it,s hard to be objective when I am haunted by too many memories of damage.  too many years of riding thru hurricanes.
> 
> calls for objectivity.



When asked "will it fall" I say that any tree can fail under adverse conditions. Meteorologists you tree debris to determine wind strength and patterns after a disaster.

Structural defects will increase the risk of failure in less extreem conditions. In scenarios like this the question is not always "will it fail?" but "who will pay if it does?" 

We all know that once a fallen tree crosses a property boundary most jurisdictions consider it an act of god/nature and hold it more or less as a transfer of property/liability. There is precedence that can shift that liability back to the trees owner if there is a known defect and it can be shown that the owner knew about it prior to the event.

Some munies will condemn a tree if a complaint it filed, forcing the removal.

I have written several reports like this, one is posted on this site, that have been sent to the tree's owners, client's insurance company, civil authorities, legal counsel...Some have resulted in removal, trimming or a status quo that allows gives the insurance company room to recover damages from the owner in the event of failure.

The question of ethics we must ask ourselves is whether we are doing this as a service, or to get more removal jobs.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> When asked "will it fall" I say that any tree can fail under adverse conditions. Meteorologists you tree debris to determine wind strength and patterns after a disaster.
> 
> Structural defects will increase the risk of failure in less extreem conditions. In scenarios like this the question is not always "will it fail?" but "who will pay if it does?"
> 
> We all know that once a fallen tree crosses a property boundary most jurisdictions consider it an act of god/nature and hold it more or less as a transfer of property/liability. There is precedence that can shift that liability back to the trees owner if there is a known defect and it can be shown that the owner knew about it prior to the event.
> 
> Some munies will condemn a tree if a complaint it filed, forcing the removal.
> 
> I have written several reports like this, one is posted on this site, that have been sent to the tree's owners, client's insurance company, civil authorities, legal counsel...Some have resulted in removal, trimming or a status quo that allows gives the insurance company room to recover damages from the owner in the event of failure.
> 
> The question of ethics we must ask ourselves is whether we are doing this as a service, or to get more removal jobs.



Good post


----------



## treeslayer

We took the ladder truck to a birthday party at the lake yesterday, and wowed the crowd with a rappelling demo.

when that ladder went up 100' people driving by stopped, came from all over the neighborhood, and boats were stopping to watch. was really cool showing off, let me tell ya.






this is from 100' with me hanging upside down, then I pulled the hitch with my feet, came down headfirst with my arms outstretched, and that really gets attention and applause.:jester:


----------



## fireman

*superman*

I wish I could be just like you when I grow up your my hero.superman.:sword::sword:


----------



## treeslayer

Why grow up?


----------



## treeslayer

fireman said:


> I wish I could be just like you when I grow up your my hero.superman.:sword::sword:



aren't you supposed to be working, dude? fighting lives and fighting fires?

you guys should see Tom's downtown worktruck. the climbing and rigging gear on this thing is incredible!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> We took the ladder truck to a birthday party at the lake yesterday, and wowed the crowd with a rappelling demo.
> 
> when that ladder went up 100' people driving by stopped, came from all over the neighborhood, and boats were stopping to watch. was really cool showing off, let me tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from 100' with me hanging upside down, then I pulled the hitch with my feet, came down headfirst with my arms outstretched, and that really gets attention and applause.:jester:


Me no do the show off stuff no more  good for you son it is nice to have youth ehhhhhhhh:monkey: Wtf I am only 5 days older than your arse are you having mid life crisis sheesh?


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> We took the ladder truck to a birthday party
> 
> this is from 100' with me hanging upside down, then I pulled the hitch with my feet, came down headfirst with my arms outstretched, and that really gets attention and applause.:jester:



I hope you had a helmet on.


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> I hope you had a helmet on.



I wore a spongebob paper party hat, with the elastic chinstrap firmly engaged.

safety first!


----------



## deevo

treeslayer said:


> We took the ladder truck to a birthday party at the lake yesterday, and wowed the crowd with a rappelling demo.
> 
> when that ladder went up 100' people driving by stopped, came from all over the neighborhood, and boats were stopping to watch. was really cool showing off, let me tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from 100' with me hanging upside down, then I pulled the hitch with my feet, came down headfirst with my arms outstretched, and that really gets attention and applause.:jester:



Nice, I hope our new ladder truck we are getting for our fire dept is that high!
Our current quint is only 55'!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> I wore a spongebob paper party hat, with the elastic chinstrap firmly engaged.
> 
> safety first!



Now that would be a Kodac moment right there:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scottscape

You have to get a pic of the firetruck making a crane pick. 

Did they have some storm damage you went to assist with out there? Nice pics


----------



## VA-Sawyer

I used to fly into the Schulmburg Airport quite a bit back in the late 90's. About 1/2 way between Meigs and DuPage Airports.
Rick.


----------



## treeslayer

don't ya hate climbing all over a big arsed tree, take it down with ropes, then finish the stumpcut and find this.:censored::censored:
was a BIG dead oak, all over everything in the backyard, and I had` to climb out of the lift.

I was not taking big pieces due to how dead and dry this thing was. still..........................


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

That aint too bad, I've climbed worse. How many bait grubs did you sift out of it? I know that Tom is a fishing fool.


----------



## treevet

If it didn't die, those 2 big woundwood rolls woulda started fighting against each other and likely a serious crack woulda put her on the deck.

Not too bad but you coulda flushed with an 020. I've climbed a lot worse as I am sure you have.


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> yes I can make a determination, and I personally don't need more training.
> The one pic does not reflect our concern, however, advising the homeowner living under it, (elderly) that it is not a threat presents a dilemma, ethically and morally.
> 
> I've been doing this for a LONG time, and that tree does not belong where it sits. But of course a catastrophic failure would most likely result from an extreme wind/rain condition, and this tree could go for many years.
> 
> so the conundrum is, when asked for a professional opinion, how many of us give the honest assessment? while starving half to death?
> 
> I would like to hear more about the effectiveness of core sampling though.



I just say " what goes up has to come down baby. You got 2 grand or not? "


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> We took the ladder truck to a birthday party at the lake yesterday, and wowed the crowd with a rappelling demo.
> 
> when that ladder went up 100' people driving by stopped, came from all over the neighborhood, and boats were stopping to watch. was really cool showing off, let me tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from 100' with me hanging upside down, then I pulled the hitch with my feet, came down headfirst with my arms outstretched, and that really gets attention and applause.:jester:



Before I die I will try that.


----------



## treevet

TreeCo said:


> Right before, LOL


!







> Hey TreeSlayer what is the capacity of that ladder truck full extended? I bet two rope climbers at once could climb off of the end of it. I don't think I'd rig off of it but then.......I don't know it's capacity!



[/QUOTE]

100 foot on extended ladder....It doesn't seem like a good idea to rig off. Prob. enough capacity to carry a few people off a roof?

Do you clevis a rung to tie in or what? Not much dif from climbing off a crane and that is BIG fun.


----------



## treeslayer

the top of the ladder is rated for 1000 lbs, however that is a "carrying" weight. Static, I guess is appropriate. It is a VERY stout piece of steel, we are putting a man bucket on it, but we do not shock load it at all.

we used a big prussik and a steel biner on the top 2 rungs. And we just bought a nice, steel CMI pulley, which will work well.


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> I just say " what goes up has to come down baby. You got 2 grand or not? "



true genius.  

Pay me.


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> the top of the ladder is rated for 1000 lbs, however that is a "carrying" weight. Static, I guess is appropriate. It is a VERY stout piece of steel, we are putting a man bucket on it, but we do not shock load it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 1k lbs prob. drops significantly when the boom is canted as in a crane. How are the ladder sections extended, are there hydraulic sections to each one? How many ladder sections at 100'. This is real interesting. I used to think about buying an old fire pumper for spraying but spraying became a bad risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we used a big prussik and a steel biner on the top 2 rungs. And we just bought a nice, steel CMI pulley, which will work well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I'd rather climb right off the biner than the pulley to get a little friction.
Click to expand...


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> ; treevet1675748 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That 1k lbs prob. drops significantly when the boom is canted as in a crane. How are the ladder sections extended, are there hydraulic sections to each one? How many ladder sections at 100'. This is real interesting. I used to think about buying an old fire pumper for spraying but spraying became a bad risk.
> 
> There's 4 sections, and that rating is at 75 degrees of elevation, the damn thing can do 90 degrees!!
> 
> I think I'd rather climb right off the biner than the pulley to get a little friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For actually working, the biner, true.
> 
> What I'm looking for though is speed when I do the foot pull upside down. :jawdrop:
> Of course a figure 8 will really fly, but I need the double rope set up, I'm crazy, but not stupid. :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm looking for though is speed when I do the foot pull upside down. :jawdrop:
> 
> 
> 
> Flying Wallenda's were thru our town last week. Shoulda got you an app. lol.
> 
> I got one for ya Treeslayer.....put a long copper pole straight up outa yer helmet, tie your legs together tight and put a tight costume on with your arms strapped to your body. Then put 3 rows of feathers up your legs.....presto...
> 
> Treeslayer the fkin human dart.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## treeslayer

It's all about showing off for the crowd.

and the rush from doing it of course. you know the chicks dig it.


----------



## tree MDS

treeslayer said:


> It's all about showing off for the crowd.
> 
> and the rush from doing it of course. you know the chicks dig it.



This one is taking an dive pretty badly now I see. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Yup
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

tree MDS said:


> This one is taking an dive pretty badly now I see. :hmm3grin2orange:




actually, I'm pretty good at it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Sounds like you got it down , Slayer, Gotta admit, good pics, I know you don't like me, but you are very entertaining, which answers the question that JPS asked why I even come here. All you guys are cool, just don't get mad about stuff. Use what you got and brag.
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> Sounds like you got it down , Slayer, Gotta admit, good pics, I know you don't like me, but you are very entertaining, which answers the question that JPS asked why I even come here. All you guys are cool, just don't get mad about stuff. Use what you got and brag.
> Jeff



Jeff, I don't know ya, so all I can say is sometimes I don't like what you post.

And I can be an ass at times, and i realize that. but I'm here to connect with other radical minds, and do enjoy some of the drama.

you obviously have a good job, heck, you offered me one a couple years ago. certainly you know what you're doing.


----------



## outofmytree

Kleenex anyone?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Somebody must have a group hug smiley for this budding bromance


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Somebody must have a group hug smiley for this budding bromance



Well, I ain't hugging you Sasquatch. :monkey: 

the 2 foot height difference would put me at an unpleasant point of view.

bromance, huh? thats some funny chit.


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> true genius.
> 
> Pay me.



I try to keep it simple, laymans terms. To much of the back and forth


----------



## treevet

outofmytree said:


> Kleenex anyone?



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer

pouring down rain, we did 2 big cottonwoods over a house yesterday and the homeowner wanted the wood. I gave him a $300 discount if he kept the wood, and he was supposed to provide a dump truck & driver and my groundies would be loading as I lowered all the wood. 
so he shows up with a :censored:car trailer. 

well obviously the wood did not get all loaded out, and our takedown and chip and cut was done, but it started raining at 5:00 and hasn't stopped. I was able to get half the money, but.............:censored:

he called just now and wanted to know when we would be there.

"dude, think what the skid steer will do to your yard in this." 
the house is on the fox river, we are talking rotten ground.

a fricken car trailer. he moved a dump truck out of the way for our chip truck.


----------



## treevet

Homeowners.....you can't live with 'em and you can't live without 'em. 

We gettin drenched here too but just finished a job and got the check.


----------



## outofmytree

Go on, take the money and run. Oooohh yeah!

The immortal words of Steve Miller.


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> pouring down rain, we did 2 big cottonwoods over a house yesterday and the homeowner wanted the wood. I gave him a $300 discount if he kept the wood, and he was supposed to provide a dump truck & driver and my groundies would be loading as I lowered all the wood.
> so he shows up with a :censored:car trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of homeowners.....rim shot and cymbals ....
> 
> About 4 years ago I get a call from a HO. She is hysterical, her purple plum fell over. I go right over as it is after work and she lives half way around the block from me. I get there and because she is so upset I work for hours at too cheap a rate and get it up, stake it with wire and hose and prune to lighten it.
> 
> Everything is fine until a year later we are buried in work and she is on the voice mail and, again, hysterical. I want to know if I can remove the wires now as mowing is a pain and they have been on so long and I hate the way it looks. I fall asleep and do not call back. Next morning I drive by on way to storm damage work and see she went ahead and pulled the supports.
> 
> That night it storms and in the morning I notice the tree is on its belly again in the morning. I go to work and on the way home notice "moron" tree service is on the "job" with 5 guys and their BC 2000.
> 
> I get home and on the machine is her hysterical voice cursing me out and going ballistic.
> 
> I choose to ignore it and not respond.....Couple of months later I am working at the neighbors house and first thing in the morning she is in my face cursing me out and threatening to tell the town what "happened".
> 
> I was not even wide awake and told her to get her deranged a$$ of my job, shut her pie hole and if I was her I would have opted to wait for a phone call rather than taking the supports off without an answer.
> 
> Well as expected she went ballistic and was screaming hysterically and told me she would bad mouth me to whoever would listen and I would never work on her property until the day she died.
> 
> I looked her square in the purple face and with a half smile on my face told her....
> 
> "Well you better never move then".
> 
> Couple of weeks ago I noticed a "For Sale" sign on her property. I drive by that property 20 times or more every day and a few times we made eye contact. I had heard around she had been bad mouthing me and I couldn't help but give her a slight smile when we made eye contact.
> 
> Few days ago the new owners, a delightful couple, called me and today we spent the whole day changing her property drastically.
> 
> She is still in town and couldn't help noticing the big production and bright orange color all over "her" property. I know it is trivial to take joy in such a thing but sometimes justice just bumps right into you.
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet




----------



## treevet




----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> treeslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of homeowners.....rim shot and cymbals ....
> 
> About 4 years ago I get a call from a HO. She is hysterical, her purple plum fell over. I go right over as it is after work and she lives half way around the block from me. I get there and because she is so upset I work for hours at too cheap a rate and get it up, stake it with wire and hose and prune to lighten it.
> 
> Everything is fine until a year later we are buried in work and she is on the voice mail and, again, hysterical. I want to know if I can remove the wires now as mowing is a pain and they have been on so long and I hate the way it looks. I fall asleep and do not call back. Next morning I drive by on way to storm damage work and see she went ahead and pulled the supports.
> 
> That night it storms and in the morning I notice the tree is on its belly again in the morning. I go to work and on the way home notice "moron" tree service is on the "job" with 5 guys and their BC 2000.
> 
> I get home and on the machine is her hysterical voice cursing me out and going ballistic.
> 
> I choose to ignore it and not respond.....Couple of months later I am working at the neighbors house and first thing in the morning she is in my face cursing me out and threatening to tell the town what "happened".
> 
> I was not even wide awake and told her to get her deranged a$$ of my job, shut her pie hole and if I was her I would have opted to wait for a phone call rather than taking the supports off without an answer.
> 
> Well as expected she went ballistic and was screaming hysterically and told me she would bad mouth me to whoever would listen and I would never work on her property until the day she died.
> 
> I looked her square in the purple face and with a half smile on my face told her....
> 
> "Well you better never move then".
> 
> Couple of weeks ago I noticed a "For Sale" sign on her property. I drive by that property 20 times or more every day and a few times we made eye contact. I had heard around she had been bad mouthing me and I couldn't help but give her a slight smile when we made eye contact.
> 
> Few days ago the new owners, a delightful couple, called me and today we spent the whole day changing her property drastically.
> 
> She is still in town and couldn't help noticing the big production and bright orange color all over "her" property. I know it is trivial to take joy in such a thing but sometimes justice just bumps right into you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had some of those experiences too it is funny they plainly disregard advise. I saved a weeping willow up-rooted it was a low profit job just done for the practice. Anyway I informed them I would need cabled for two years and I would have to come back and re-tension and actually slack the cables some. Everytime I adjusted them they would re tighten or call and say they,re loose I informed them they need to gradually be loosened so the tree puts down roots or the tree may fail when we take the cables off. I know they keep tightening them I have to take them off this year and hope enough root support exists to top that off she would not let me prune enough off at the start.
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

Yeah, is it just me...seems whenever you do something on the cheap or even free you take a pounding?

I sold that dead elm craner takedown in the background today too so it was a good day all around.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> Yeah, is it just me...seems whenever you do something on the cheap or even free you take a pounding?
> 
> I sold that dead elm craner takedown in the background today too so it was a good day all around.



Yes sir it does, I see your using that new dump looks good too


----------



## Brimmstone

Everyone is going to have to wait for another day or so to hear from Treeslayer or Fireman. They are on a run to Oklahoma and back to get a piece of equipment.


----------



## Toddppm

Makes a huge diference having that tree in front gone, I was going to ask if you got the job to take down the neighbors dead tree too


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Yes sir it does, I see your using that new dump looks good too



Look awfully good on that one ton of yours. After I ran that thread I got an email from Truckcraft thanking me for my input and they took out an ad on the top of AS.


----------



## treevet

Toddppm said:


> Makes a huge diference having that tree in front gone, I was going to ask if you got the job to take down the neighbors dead tree too



That was my idea too Todd. But as usual we had a few "why ya takin that tree downs?"

We reduced that Bracken Brown Beauty Mag too (in front) with 1/3 off this year and another 1/3 next yr to come off.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> ...'Bracken Brown Beauty' Mag...



A columnar cvs of Magnolia _grandifolia_...

The tend to frost back every 4-5 years around here, it is supposed to be a zone 5b, but marginally so.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> A columnar cvs of Magnolia _grandifolia_...
> 
> The tend to frost back every 4-5 years around here, it is supposed to be a zone 5b, but marginally so.



I have planted way over a hundred and have yet to have one freeze here. I was reluctant at first and now I have been planting them even facing north. I have 5 I planted in my own yard. They are great screen material as well. Too bad you cannot rely on them. 

I have found you just have to put up with June discoloration where they look terrible but that is a small price to pay. Big white flowers are fragrant and showy. I have some clients prune them back themselves after established that way they do not have to take a hard prune all at once when I can get to them.

Just a clip here and there when they see a need to contain.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> I have planted way over a hundred and have yet to have one freeze here... Too bad you cannot rely on them.
> 
> I have found you just have to put up with June discoloration where they look terrible but that is a small price to pay.



Stellata is the best around here. If I look out on an April morning morning to see frost on the neighbors roofs, I know that there will be serious bud damage on most soulangiana and grandifolias.

Cornus kousa is an herbaceous perennial here


----------



## treeslayer

*100' Bucket truck*

We are almost done fabricating the "bucket" for the ladder truck.

The guy building it that works with us builds airplanes in his shop, and has built me one hell of a basket, to my specs and size. 
4130 chrome moly aircraft tubing, mig welded and very lightweight, yet VERY strong. easily rateable at over 1000 lbs, and his airplanes are rated for 9 g's.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

cool, how does the basket pivot with the different angles of the boom/ladder so you are standing on a flat surface?


----------



## treeslayer

gonna be a riot, 100' is a lot of reach, the ladder and bucket will place me at a 50' elevation around 75' + off the truck. thats reach!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> gonna be a riot, 100' is a lot of reach, the ladder and bucket will place me at a 50' elevation around 75' + off the truck. thats reach!



Cam made you look alien:monkey: E treeslayer:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet

Crane baskets I've worked out of have a swivel in them on 2 pistons (to slow the rock down) and then when you self level you can lock them in with a lever.


----------



## treeslayer

Ours sets up with 2 big pins and self- levels, we might modify further after test flight tomorrow.:hmm3grin2orange:

I have used several different setups on crane buckets and man baskets, and Steve, the fabricator, is outrageously good. he gets $20,000 per plane kit he builds, and has made this his baby. 

the connection brackets, bolts and pins which connect to the ladder itself are phenomenally strong, will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Ours sets up with 2 big pins and self- levels, we might modify further after test flight tomorrow.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I have used several different setups on crane buckets and man baskets, and Steve, the fabricator, is outrageously good. he gets $20,000 per plane kit he builds, and has made this his baby.
> 
> the connection brackets, bolts and pins which connect to the ladder itself are phenomenally strong, will post pics tomorrow.



Sounds like you got a master mechanic on it should be great post them pics slayer.


----------



## treeslayer

*And todays little job*

A piss elm, with lots of branches was a fun lil thing.


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> Crane baskets I've worked out of have a swivel in them on 2 pistons (to slow the rock down) and then when you self level you can lock them in with a lever.


 I like this idea, got any pics or care to sketch it?


----------



## ChiHD

treeslayer said:


> I like this idea, got any pics or care to sketch it?



nice pics slayer...would love to have that fire truck!!

always good to have a custom fabricator handy too.


----------



## treevet

No, and it has been a while so the sketch is a no go (no talent anyway) but what I picture is a steering damper on a crotch rocket motorcycle. I used to regularly rent a 75 foot crane with the 2 man open metal frame baskets. Both my cherry pickers have built in leveling, but the crane leveling seems like it would apply to your set up. 

Maybe your fabricator can make something. Man, good contacts are everything in this business. Can't wait to see picts.

Re. Post #173


----------



## treeslayer

ArborCARE(705) said:


> always good to have a custom fabricator handy too.



here's a few of his toys. I love this guy. both the tractor and the trike run 350 chevy motors. the tractor runs 65 mph.:crazy1:



















:crazy1:


----------



## fireman

Everything our fabricator builds is topnotch.The tractor trike and old hard tail he built from scratch.He is one of the best guys you will ever want to meet.Treeslayer had fun today blowing the tops out of the piss elm today.Had power line fences septic and well heads in the drop zone not including 1\2 of the tree over the house.he also likes dragging me about 30 ft across the lawn it was fun.


----------



## treeslayer

*Ladder truck bucket.*

Fabrication done, my test flight tomorrow. (paint was not dry, PI$$ED me off)
:hmm3grin2orange:

Crane job tomorrow morning, and I got my peltors tuned up, and a new camera.
Got a hot little photographer, too. 





here's some bucket shots.


----------



## Brimmstone

just don't fall out. You'll dent whatever your head hitshttp://www.arboristsite.com/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## treeslayer

and for the usual nitpickers, this was built out of 4130 chrome moly steel aircraft tubing and mig welded beyond belief. It weighs less than 30 lbs, and could come close to matching the ladder tip rating of 2000 lbs. 

Steve builds these babies; less than 700 lbs, over 100 mph, and rated for 9 g's.


----------



## treeslayer

now picture this. 

park it anywhere, set and elevate the 100' + of ladder.


turn it off. 

and continuously run up it, step over and drop. 

all day. with an audience. 
Generator, floodlights, and a banging sound system.

picture that, if you love this job.

:hmm3grin2orange:opcorn::kilt::kilt::kilt:


----------



## treeslayer

Brimmstone said:


> just don't fall out. You'll dent whatever your head hitshttp://www.arboristsite.com/images/icons/icon10.gif




So bring your big airbag arse up here!


----------



## Brimmstone

If I showed up there we would probably shut down all the competition within 100 miles. Especially considering Fireman and I are probably the only people who can one hand an 880 or 3120


----------



## treeslayer

Brimmstone said:


> If I showed up there we would probably shut down all the competition within 100 miles. Especially considering Fireman and I are probably the only people who can one hand an 880 or 3120



several hundred miles. 

and good guys to barhop with..:chainsawguy:


----------



## Brimmstone

You're just trying to make sure no one tries to run you over again.


----------



## treeslayer

no shheeett.


----------



## treemandan

tractor does 65? Is that while plowing a field? Well I hope he has his helmet on. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## fireman

brimmstone he almost did and if he doesn't he will soon.get up here buddy we need you.we are getting the band back together.


----------



## treevet

Question: Be nice to be able to control your own movements. Do you plan any kind of remote control in the basket?

Be careful, good luck.


----------



## fireman

yes the tractor does do 65 in the field and no we don't wear a helmet, freedom baby the wind in your face.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## fireman

no, control is used at the base.we have com between engineer at base and person in the basket.I was thinking of putting wireless camera at tip so you can see everything at the base.


----------



## Brimmstone

Right now I'm trying to get cash together to pay bills with. Once those are set I'll see about cash to go up there for a few weeks


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> Question: Be nice to be able to control your own movements. Do you plan any kind of remote control in the basket?
> 
> Be careful, good luck.



Direct line of sight, of course, Tom runs the levers. 
intercom on ladder, (not needed,)
I have a bunch of peltor VOX headsets, make it reaaaal smoooth.

tell em ol' dirty.. the only way to crane.


----------



## oldirty

very nice indeed man.


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> Direct line of sight, of course, Tom runs the levers.
> intercom on ladder, (not needed,)
> I have a bunch of peltor VOX headsets, make it reaaaal smoooth.
> 
> tell em ol' dirty.. the only way to crane.



What is involved in keeping the ladder truck on the road? Ins, license, etc. hey, can you hook a hydrant up to it? You have to get more pics of the thing in use.


----------



## fireman

Treemandan it is the best piece of equipment I bought.I had a job with a 60 ft oak in the back yard with 0 drop zone couldn't climb it because it was rotted out plus there was no access to the back yard .we swung the ladder over the top of the house and took it down in sections.there isn't a tree we cannot reach with the equipment we have now.The other thing we can rig off the ladder or we can lower a climber into a tree and work off the ladder as an anchor point very versatile.The ladder truck doesn't have a pump on it but it is used for a master stream with all the nozzles both smooth bore and fog tip.We can flow up to 1000gpm on it.It cost about $1500 a year to put it on the road.I will get some pics of it in use.the truck is easy to maintain and you can store everything in the compartments.


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> What is involved in keeping the ladder truck on the road? Ins, license, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> hold the wheel and push the gas. 80 mph+ :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> blow the air horn, everybody pulls over.
> 
> blow the siren, :censored: foot pedal!!
> 
> well, the cops would probably pull us over.
> 
> I want to roll this bad boy thru a hurricane. talk about free MRE's !!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChiHD

treeslayer said:


> now picture this.
> 
> park it anywhere, set and elevate the 100' + of ladder.
> 
> 
> turn it off.
> 
> and continuously run up it, step over and drop.
> 
> all day. with an audience.
> Generator, floodlights, and a banging sound system.
> 
> picture that, if you love this job.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:opcorn::kilt::kilt::kilt:



looking for any climbers!! It would be worth a week off to come and see the show!


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> now picture this.
> 
> park it anywhere, set and elevate the 100' + of ladder.
> 
> 
> turn it off.
> 
> and continuously run up it, step over and drop.



Can't you just climb up to the top of the bottom extension and then be boomed up a 100 ft. instead of running up.?

Can you boom your basket in and out in addition to side to side?


----------



## treeslayer

certainly. ride up, out, rotate, it's a free ride in the cockpit thru all positioning.

I'm just referring to playing on it, and having fun without all that engine noise.

its also really cool to have it run it up hard, and wait underneath with 10' -15' of slack rope and enjoy the pluck.


----------



## treeslayer

ArborCARE(705) said:


> looking for any climbers!! It would be worth a week off to come and see the show!




Hell yeah, we need a good one!!


NW Illinois, heck, lets do a demo!! (public display of foolhardy behaviors).


----------



## Brimmstone

treeslayer said:


> Hell yeah, we need a good one!!
> 
> 
> NW Illinois, heck, lets do a demo!! (public display of foolhardy behaviors).



I'm not going to touch that one with a ten foot pole


----------



## treeslayer

Brimmstone said:


> I'm not going to touch that one with a ten foot pole




you're over the weight limit anyway. stay off my ladder. :monkey:


----------



## treeslayer

*fricken rain.*

and of course its pouring rain here, had to cancel the crane. :censored:


----------



## brnchbrkr

Ok, send me a PM where I can show up and take a few photo's to share and meet one of the legends on AS. 

Woodstock area here.


----------



## treeslayer

brnchbrkr said:


> Ok, send me a PM where I can show up and take a few photo's to share and meet one of the legends on AS.
> 
> Woodstock area here.



Legend? certainly in my own mind. 

never a dull moment, that's fer sure.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Legend? certainly in my own mind.
> 
> never a dull moment, that's fer sure.



That looks as if it could be good for you back kinda inversion stretch therapy lol.


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> That looks as if it could be good for you back kinda inversion stretch therapy lol.



Why I do it. the arch backwards really stretches out my lower back. 

Wayne, you busy? I'll call you in a few.


----------



## fireman

The basket is finally finished and completed for the fire truck finished putting the floor and sides at base in.we will be testing it tomorrow if we don't get flooded out get some good pics up


----------



## outofmytree

Good for your back? Sure. Good for the back of your head when the 200t swings back? Probably not.

You are a show off TS. Keep the cool photo's coming.


----------



## treeslayer

outofmytree said:


> Good for your back? Sure. Good for the back of your head when the 200t swings back? Probably not.
> 
> You are a show off TS. Keep the cool photo's coming.



As a professional showoff, I mean climber, 
I always know where the saw is in relation to body parts.

hate to damage the saw off my hard head. 
:jester:


----------



## outofmytree

treeslayer said:


> As a professional showoff, I mean climber,
> I always know where the saw is in relation to body parts.
> 
> hate to damage the saw off my hard head.
> :jester:



Amen


----------



## ropensaddle

Round here we call that sawbuse acorn head :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brimmstone

nah his head is harder than an acorn. It's been driven over by an truck and it didn't do a thing except maybe dent the pavement


----------



## treevet

he may be able to use that if the rope ever breaks at 100 ft. upside down.opcorn:


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> he may be able to use that if the rope ever breaks at 100 ft. upside down.opcorn:



real climbers are not afraid of their rope, the knots, saddle, or god forbid the crane (ladder truck). 
Dude, I am in my element. 
you might be scared,
I'M NOT. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brimmstone

You should notice he picks on just about everyone but me. Must be the fact that I was making 8-9 foot pine logs almost 20 inches thick just about jump off the tree he was up in when he was down here.


----------



## treeslayer

Brimmstone said:


> You should notice he picks on just about everyone but me. Must be the fact that I was making 8-9 foot pine logs almost 20 inches thick just about jump off the tree he was up in when he was down here.



Because I know your worth is on the ground, fixing all the shht we break. ,

(and you never make foolish statements about others.) oke:



And especially behind me in the bar for the other 4 I can't handle.


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> real climbers are not afraid of their rope, the knots, saddle, or god forbid the crane (ladder truck).
> Dude, I am in my element.
> you might be scared,
> I'M NOT. :hmm3grin2orange:



No fear here.....been up in the treetops decades longer than your 8 years. Just settled into a little more common sense and don't push the envelope. Seen lots of guys like you take nasty falls. Fell almost 60 feet once myself.

I can see using that old firetruck for climbing off of for tree work but all the other foolishness, while entertaining on this thread, is really kinda silly, and at the basic level, what does it have to do with this forum anyway? .


----------



## Brimmstone

you mean you can handle one to begin with? I also have some info you will really like. I was informed earlier today that Keno is in jail


----------



## treeslayer

he cheated, he was :censored: driving a truck. 
and I'm glad they caught his ass. Heck, the TX attorney generals office finally paid my medical bills, last month. The damm ambulance bill alone was like $1200


----------



## Brimmstone

The fact he's in jail is probably why your bills were paid. Once they have a person in custody any bills due because of them are put into their bail or fine.


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> No fear here.....been up in the treetops decades longer than your 8 years. Just settled into a little more common sense and don't push the envelope. Seen lots of guys like you take nasty falls. Fell almost 60 feet once myself.
> 
> I can see using that old firetruck for climbing off of for tree work but all the other foolishness, while entertaining on this thread, is really kinda silly, and at the basic level, what does it have to do with this forum anyway? .



I've been climbing everything else for all my life, bridges, towers, bldgs, etc... and cutting trees for over 30 years.
you cannot say "guys like me" if ya don't know me brother.  
I'm 46, and earned this age, and I only climb safe with a saw and/or in a weak tree. otherwise.......
And call it foolish or silly, and damm, I feel insulted. 
I'm a climber, I'll write about whatever I want. 

shut up and enjoy it. :jester:opcorn::jester:opcorn:

Postscript, Read your profile, and I see you are a vet. thanks.


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> y
> 
> 
> 
> ou cannot say "guys like me" if ya don't know me brother.
> I'm 46, and earned this age, and I only climb safe with a saw and/or in a weak tree
> 
> 
> And call it foolish or silly, and damm, I feel insulted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think just MAYBE it is an INSULT to professional arborists/treeclimbers in this particular forum part of the AS Forum (Professional climbers only in commercial arboriculture").... to have you come on and make light of what we do by hanging upside down in climbing gear and rapelling upside down? There is way more to this profession than being fearless and sliding or hanging upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a climber, I'll write about whatever I want.
> 
> shut up and enjoy it. :jester:opcorn::jester:opcorn:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can write about whatever you want and then you tell me to "shut up"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postscript, Read your profile, and I see you are a vet. thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got no beef with you but not big on being told I am scared or to shut up.
Click to expand...


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> treeslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think just MAYBE it is an INSULT to professional arborists/treeclimbers in this particular forum part of the AS Forum (Professional climbers only in commercial arboriculture").... to have you come on and make light of what we do by hanging upside down in climbing gear and rapelling upside down? There is way more to this profession than being fearless and sliding or hanging upside down.
> Got no beef with you but not big on being told I am scared or to shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I make light of what I risk my life doing every f*&@ ing day?
> Like I don't belong on here?
> I am scared to death of my saw, bad, unreadable trees, and the actions of others.
> 
> I have a lot of time under my belt climbing shht like this pictured below, and if I choose to find a thrill playing on a rope, don't belittle me.
> Like i said,
> you don't know me, and if you did, you'd buy me a beer and not cast aspersions about my flippancy.
> 
> jeez, I need a thesaurus to read my own post.
Click to expand...


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> he may be able to use that if the rope ever breaks at 100 ft. upside down.opcorn:



Rope break? I suppose if there was achance of that I wouldn't ever think to go up.

Also I don't know how guys fall. I mean I do... but I don't. People ask me if I am afraid I will fall. I answer" that is really quite impossible.

Nothing crazy about Treeslayers pics either, seems normal to me. It really does stretch the back out.

seriously, the rope is not going to break.


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> APeople ask me if I am afraid I will fall. I answer" that is really quite impossible
> 
> seriously, the rope is not going to break.



basically how I see it.
where ya gonna go? I throw 1000-1500lb chunks of wood hard on a rope and friction device, whats my 180lbs hanging gonna do?


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> basically how I see it.
> where ya gonna go? I throw 1000-1500lb chunks of wood hard on a rope and friction device, whats my 180lbs hanging gonna do?



I had a frightening occurrence on a large red oak one time. I was tied in above was making a pop cut, jump cut made my undercut then hit the top and the huge limb hung my chain good, so good that it ripped the saw out of my hand and dangled below me. The rope held me and the limb but it was not a great time came away unscathed scratched up a little and had to go change out my undies lol. Way back when I first started climbing, I don't mismatch them since that day but at that time, that was proper.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, I am gonna get greif for this, but this is getting silly.The only way to end it is to get the "Ringmaster" to book side shows and I hope clients don't think we are an act in a three ring circus.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I had a frightening occurrence on a large red oak one time. I was tied in above was making a pop cut, jump cut made my undercut then hit the top and the huge limb hung my chain good, so good that it ripped the saw out of my hand and dangled below me. The rope held me and the limb but it was not a great time came away unscathed scratched up a little and had to go change out my undies lol. Way back when I first started climbing, I don't mismatch them since that day but at that time, that was proper.



that is why I don't use a saw lanyard. But still you won't fall out, maybe get ripped in half but fall?


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, I am gonna get greif for this, but this is getting silly.The only way to end it is to get the "Ringmaster" to book side shows and I hope clients don't think we are an act in a three ring circus.
> Jeff



Heck bro, I will give you greef just for not spelling geirf right.

Really though? A circus? come-on now, its just a display of competence.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Rope break? I suppose if there was achance of that I wouldn't ever think to go up.
> 
> Also I don't know how guys fall. I mean I do... but I don't. People ask me if I am afraid I will fall. I answer" that is really quite impossible.
> 
> Nothing crazy about Treeslayers pics either, seems normal to me. It really does stretch the back out.
> 
> seriously, the rope is not going to break.



I think he mentioned free climbing up the ladder and then going over the top tied in. If you don't know how guys fall read TCI mag every month. I fell free climbing up to tie in maybe 35 years ago. You gonna tell me you never free climb and I would probably say you were bs'ing or real slow.

When I mentioned the rope braking I was just kidding along with the previous posts.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> Heck bro, I will give you greef just for not spelling geirf right.
> 
> Really though? A circus? come-on now, its just a display of competence.



I have seen the video a thousand times where the guy at the gator farm puts his head in to the alligator's mouth and IMO it gets real boring until the one time his hands slip and the alligator has his head in a death grip. You almost root for the alligator to teach him a lesson and hang on for a little longer.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> that is why I don't use a saw lanyard. But still you won't fall out, maybe get ripped in half but fall?



I would tell you another close call that made me change a habit many use but you would probably think it was funny and then I would have to come and find you lol.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> I think he mentioned free climbing up the ladder and then going over the top tied in. If you don't know how guys fall read TCI mag every month. I fell free climbing up to tie in maybe 35 years ago. You gonna tell me you never free climb and I would probably say you were bs'ing or real slow.
> 
> When I mentioned the rope braking I was just kidding along with the previous posts.



I guess I will go with real slow cause I really never have free climbed trees . The worst I will do is get into a good crotch to advance my lanyard and then I am aware that I am unprotected. 
I step up to a tree to spike from the bottom and the lanyard goes around it before I step on... even on the easy stuff. That's the rule, I don't break it. I know I could freeclimb, I use a top rope a lot and never fell onto it but that is not the point. I have nothing to prove, well, maybe cept how I can't fall outta no dam tree.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I would tell you another close call that made me change a habit many use but you would probably think it was funny and then I would have to come and find you lol.



Come-on, don't do me like that. What's up?


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I guess I will go with real slow cause I really never have free climbed trees . The worst I will do is get into a good crotch to advance my lanyard and then I am aware that I am unprotected.
> I step up to a tree to spike from the bottom and the lanyard goes around it before I step on... even on the easy stuff. That's the rule, I don't break it. I know I could freeclimb, I use a top rope a lot and never fell onto it but that is not the point. I have nothing to prove, well, maybe cept how I can't fall outta no dam tree.



I still free climb on occasion but not so much anymore. Not trying to prove anything, just enjoy it.

Know of many instances and one in particular where serious falls have occurred spiking up a tall straight pole not much unlike a free fall while bucked in.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> I still free climb on occasion but not so much anymore. Not trying to prove anything, just enjoy it.
> 
> Know of many instances and one in particular where serious falls have occurred spiking up a tall straight pole not much unlike a free fall while bucked in.



One reason ( and I am just giving one at this time) I don't do it is cause I am thinking there is a rabid ohh possom up there about to jump on my face.

I will mess around a few feet off the ground sometimes but that is it for Slow Dan ( who really ain't that slow)


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Come-on, don't do me like that. What's up?



Ok but remember, I was a green horn lol. It was a cool summer day on shoreline drive Muskegan Mi and I was about to do a trim for powerline maintenance. I had my gf ordering a buckstrap the adjustable flat kind, soft fiber; and he gave me a prehistoric leather linemans strap until it came in. This strap had been used prolly ten years, as I was climbing there was a large lower limb, customer asked if I would cut it and I said no problem, it is in my way anyhow, as I would be lowering overhang by rope. I tied in just above let out some slack and limbwalked just enough for a seemingly simple jump cut. I decided I would just straddle the limb to make the cut and instinctively bucked in. I made a nice undercut and started the top cut when the limb 2 foot diameter split and racked me hard into the limb. I was so lucky I had that old strap that day because, two things. #1 it broke no #### it snapped quickly and I just got enough of a tug to rack me. #2 I was clipped into my side d's and I learned from that day forward cutting big wood or anything that can split both snap in middle or to one side, I should be a paraplegic or worse but maybe that experience can help someone.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> One reason ( and I am just giving one at this time) I don't do it is cause I am thinking there is a rabid ohh possom up there about to jump on my face.
> 
> I will mess around a few feet off the ground sometimes but that is it for Slow Dan ( who really ain't that slow)



most people don't fear the possum. I saw a vid on animal channel when one was cornered and I think I'd rather take on a couple of coons. They got some serious choppers.

I cut the tail off one that was in a cavity I didn't see and he dropped 120 feet plus (was the biggest oak in town so no exagg) and he walked off like nothing happened.


----------



## treemandan

I'll not be on site if there is freeclimbing. I'll stop it or walk and that will be the end. God forbid I ever hire a climber and he does it. If you are in a tree use your tree rope, that is why I have gobs of the stuff.


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I'll not be on site if there is freeclimbing. I'll stop it or walk and that will be the end. God forbid I ever hire a climber and he does it. If you are in a tree use your tree rope, that is why I have gobs of the stuff.



If you have a very cluttered tree....let's say a pinoak. You cannot shoot a high crotch and do you go up the tree to tie in by attaching a lanyard, then throwing a line over and over and over and over ??

You have a take down and it is a easy spike. Do you buck in over and over and over?? 

This is very similar to the "if you don't wear a hard hat you are not as good as me" routine.


----------



## treeslayer

I only climb with the lanyard on, or the rope set, the lanyard goes on within 10' at the most, and only when sittin pretty in a crotch will I ever advance my lanyard. and I wear 2, the adjustable one with the gibbs ascender, and a simple 6' safety made of 2" heavy nylon. this one stays hanging and tied up until needed. 
100% tie in. look at me in the pics working, usually double tied. 

"freeclimbing" up a ladder truck is a lot different than freeclimbing a tree. with the ladder set, and the motor off, sure I'll run up it. it is setup for a safety lanyard the whole way up, I always tie in if riding it during extension or any other movement, or even if the truck is running. you know damm well I'll be tied to the ladder safety ring while flying that lightweight "bucket"

I might be a little crazy, but I ain't stupid.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> If you have a very cluttered tree....let's say a pinoak. You cannot shoot a high crotch and do you go up the tree to tie in by attaching a lanyard, then throwing a line over and over and over and over ??
> 
> You have a take down and it is a easy spike. Do you buck in over and over and over??
> 
> This is very similar to the "if you don't wear a hard hat you are not as good as me" routine.



You bet, that is the job.
I hope not to sound like what you describe, it is nowhere near my intention.


----------



## lego1970

treevet said:


> I still free climb on occasion but not so much anymore. Not trying to prove anything, just enjoy it.
> 
> Know of many instances and one in particular where serious falls have occurred spiking up a tall straight pole not much unlike a free fall while bucked in.



We used to always use flat lanyards and you could wrap them around the trunk twice and it would cinch up on just about everything except a Sycamore if your gaff kicked out and you slipped down. 

I used to do alot more free climbing but anymore I worry that if the gaff kicked out or I lost my footing that I might not be strong enough anymore to pull myself back up, especially at the end of a long day. Don't get me wrong I'm still in good shape, I jog and play with the weights a little three or four times a week, but I get cramps pretty easy. Also about 8 years ago there was a fellow at Asplundh that fell about 35' while free climbing. He landed on his knees and hands. He broke multiple bones but what was really nasty is that it broke the bones out of his forearms and the bones jammed into the ground. A few months later he came out with the General Foreman and showed us the pictures as a reminder of what can happen if you screw up when free climbing. Between that and having a kid, I'm a little more cautious, even though I screwed up a year ago and broke my leg. Like you said in a Pin Oak, I'll free climb, but otherwise I'm normally bucked in after about 10 feet.


----------



## treeslayer

real tempting in pin oaks, cluttered pines and the like to just climb up by hand, but when connecting to the rope, and / or cutting, I gotta be clipped in to something.


----------



## ropensaddle

I would be lying if I said I have never free climbed but do try to avoid it. Always have a three point hold if doing so though.


----------



## treeslayer

always have one hand on the tree, and one hand on the saw.


----------



## outofmytree

I always have one hand on something... but thats another story...


----------



## outofmytree

> No fear here.....been up in the treetops decades longer than your 8 years. Just settled into a little more common sense and don't push the envelope. Seen lots of guys like you take nasty falls. Fell almost 60 feet once myself.
> 
> I can see using that old firetruck for climbing off of for tree work but all the other foolishness, while entertaining on this thread, is really kinda silly, and at the basic level, what does it have to do with this forum anyway? .




OMG OMG OMG. Has the world stopped turning???

Did TV just pull someone up for being unsafe in the workplace?????

Perhaps I have accidently logged into an alternate universe......


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> I wore a spongebob paper party hat, with the elastic chinstrap firmly engaged.
> 
> safety first!



not pulling someone up for safety violations my friend but rather just enjoying the contrast from this post (while hanging upside down and working the hitch with his feet after free climbing a 100 ft ladder) and the booming over uncovered primaries etc. to Mr. Treeslayer becoming the safety spokesman. (lol)


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> not pulling someone up for safety violations my friend but rather just enjoying the contrast from this post (while hanging upside down and working the hitch with his feet after free climbing a 100 ft ladder) and the booming over uncovered primaries etc. to Mr. Treeslayer becoming the safety spokesman. (lol)



watching that load go over the power line freaked me out, too, my brother. I only make the cuts, somebody else runs the crane. 

and c-mon, the ladder climbing stunts are less than an hour a week. And never on a jobsite, and always just plain fun. 

anybody that has ever worked with me knows I take this schit serious.

and me the spokesman? with a spongebob party hat on? 

Safety is every-bodies job, too, right?


----------



## treevet

ya know, while not maybe following every little edict in the "idiots guide for safety in the tree biz" I will match my safety record against anyone's and I prob have as much or more time in the trees than anyone on this forum.

When it comes to employee safety I am flawless. What's more I have never sent a climber up a nasty barkless 100 foot tree all rotten in the base or way over primaries with no aerial access.....when I could have many many times.

I have always done those myself and had the climber work the ground. That may end soon because of my age but still I can say I would have done that myself if I could have.

See so many climbers sent up in ultra dangerous situations and it is just a Work. Comp. claim to the big company owner that professes safety purity.


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> When it comes to employee safety I am flawless. What's more I have never sent a climber up a nasty barkless 100 foot tree all rotten in the base or way over primaries with no aerial access.....when I could have many many times.
> 
> I have always done those myself and had the climber work the ground. That may end soon because of my age but still I can say I would have done that myself if I could have.



music to my ears, very commendable.

but I'm sure you've had some employees who complained anyway, right?


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> watching that load go over the power line freaked me out, too, my brother. I only make the cuts, somebody else runs the crane.
> 
> and c-mon, the ladder climbing stunts are less than an hour a week. And never on a jobsite, and always just plain fun.
> 
> anybody that has ever worked with me knows I take this schit serious.
> 
> and me the spokesman? with a spongebob party hat on?
> 
> Safety is every-bodies job, too, right?



You would have a little trouble giving a crowded seminar with that lid on lol  you are light hearted and fun guy. Safety is helped by that. I could tell some stories of uptight jobs and accidents.


----------



## outofmytree

> When it comes to employee safety I am flawless. What's more I have never sent a climber up a nasty barkless 100 foot tree all rotten in the base or way over primaries with no aerial access.....when I could have many many times.
> 
> I have always done those myself and had the climber work the ground.



Damn it Dave. How can I give you a hard time when you post this sort of thing!!

I operate the same way. My guys often complain they don't get to climb enough but if it looks nasty I would rather do it myself than put someone else in the firing line so-to-speak.


----------



## treeslayer

we need somebody to pick on.

guess I'll take the camera out today and do the old, "hold my beer, watch this" :hmm3grin2orange:

Treevet, you a Dave also?


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> You would have a little trouble giving a crowded seminar with that lid on lol  you are light hearted and fun guy. Safety is helped by that. I could tell some stories of uptight jobs and accidents.



I once knew a guy that would write a guy up for one ear plug falling out he was plagued with accidents. You really got to make the job fun including safety or be prepared to go through tons of help. No one wants to work for a prick. I have been fortunate and hope to stay so never a serious accident, no one hurt including myself in 26 years. I am safety minded but not uptight with it tailgate meetings with what if scenarios they know ppe is required. It is boring to go over and over about ppe as some do but never train about what to do if in real trouble in a sticky situation like a limb on the 3 phaze or mentioning accidents that happen even when all safety rules are followed. Example; I was shown pictures working for the big o of a guy topping a tree to be removed and he made a great notch had a pull rope and adequate pull but while on his backcut the spar split and he instinctively grabbed the spar just about the time the top broke free of the other half and the trunk closed and smashed all his fingers. It was one of those freeky things like wearing a hard hat doing nasties then while on break a large limb falling and nailing you drinking water,weird #### happens and really some are not suitably preventable unless you stayed home. 



I learned to put a ratchet binder at the cut from that accident when doing large top and drops, trees do split and so do limbs freeky #### happens and that is the true safety meeting stuff after the :newbie: gets broken in.


----------



## lego1970

treevet said:


> What's more I have never sent a climber up a nasty barkless 100 foot tree all rotten in the base or way over primaries with no aerial access.....when I could have many many times.
> 
> I have always done those myself and had the climber work the ground. That may end soon because of my age but still I can say I would have done that myself if I could have.




That's pretty honorable. 

Luckily most guys I've worked under were either more skilled they I or at least
very respectiful towards the danger of the work. 

I also drive semi-trucks and last year when my leg was healing I was driving trucks in the winter. This truck didn't have heat from Dec 13th until March 4th. I'm used to backpacking, doing tree work in the winter etc, etc. But driving and sleeping in a truck for two weeks at a time with no heat in the dead of winter was plain miserable. I had to sleep with my ink pens so the ink wouldn't freeze so I could fill out my log book in the morning. Couldn't keep water in truck unless you slept with it. One night in Williston North Dakota it was -4 F inside the cab of the truck. This guy made one lame, half ass attempt to fix it. His Dad even owned a International repair shop, yet they never did fix it. When I would come thru the terminal and see him stroll into work in his Caddilac Escaliade while I'm in some POS ragged out semi, I just wanted to punch him. I had no respect for him. 

Most tree guys I have more respect for because most of them start from humble beginnings.


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> always have one hand on the tree, and one hand on the saw.



I see.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I see.



I see a saw and a log but where is the slayer ohhhhhh he must be in camo lol.


----------



## prentice110

Hey slayer, watch out when Toms in the lift. He doesnt like to look down when hes cuttin and drops stuff right next to the gruntys. And you might want to start looking for a differnt job cuz with the way he bids i dont think hes gonna make for too much longer.


----------



## treeslayer

prentice110 said:


> Hey slayer, watch out when Toms in the lift. He doesnt like to look down when hes cuttin and drops stuff right next to the gruntys. And you might want to start looking for a differnt job cuz with the way he bids i dont think hes gonna make for too much longer.



1) I am the climber now. and a "grunty" running under a lift is asking to 
get nailed, the work above is dangerous, and you were probably in the 
way, anyhow. :hmm3grin2orange:

2) I do almost all the bidding, and am running the crew. a good crew, too.
He's rebuilding after getting screwed in TX and LA, you were probably 
one of the reasons. :hmm3grin2orange: 
3) talking trash about someone on an open forum shows something about your
own self worth. Who are you to criticize him? And what do you own?


----------



## treeslayer

And the best thing about being the treeslayer? all the women flock to me!!


check this hot biatch out.


----------



## treeslayer

prentice110 said:


> Hey slayer, watch out when Toms in the lift. He doesnt like to look down when hes cuttin and drops stuff right next to the gruntys. And you might want to start looking for a differnt job cuz with the way he bids i dont think hes gonna make for too much longer.




and the only friend on your profile is ASTHESUN. :hmm3grin2orange:

jeez, dude, misery loves company.


----------



## prentice110

treeslayer said:


> 1) I am the climber now. and a "grunty" running under a lift is asking to
> get nailed, the work above is dangerous, and you were probably in the
> way, anyhow. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 2) I do almost all the bidding, and am running the crew. a good crew, too.
> He's rebuilding after getting screwed in TX and LA, you were probably
> one of the reasons. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 3) talking trash about someone on an open forum shows something about our
> own self worth. Who are you to criticize him? And what do you own?



Ive been doing his my entire life and know when Im working with a dangerous individual, I.e. , bringing small childern to work, amongst other things. I wasnt the one under him. Adam and that other lazy kid, caleb were the ones under him. I happen to know better. And I wasnt with him in Texas, or Louisiana. If I were, that never would've happened. And for your #3, I own a chip truck and a 08 bobcat mt52, wich I brought to work everyday and got comped nothing for. Thats why Im not there any more. I also own over $25,000.00 in chainsaws, a grcs, enough ropes to run 2 full time crews, a prentice log truck, a whipper chipper, a 665a vermeer stump grinder, a log splitter for the bobcat, as well as 2 lickity log splitters, hmmm, let me think, what else, o yes, a ford 1 ton chip truck, a dodge diesel tool truck. Im just telling you to be safe, you wanna battle royal, bring it pal. Im well armed.


----------



## prentice110

and tom makes the gruntys work under him... me bowing down to you, NOT!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> Heck bro, I will give you greef just for not spelling geirf right.
> 
> Really though? A circus? come-on now, its just a display of competence.



Yeah, I know, I should not of said nothing, guess I got caught up. You are right JPS, why do I come here?
Jeff
how do you spell grief. I think this is how.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I started climbing for money in 1977, if you did not free-climb, you probably were not working. We topped and spiked everything in site and made good money. Yea Slayer I am an operations manager and drive a nice truck. How did I get that job? I sure am not pretty! I got 15 good climbers and none of them will do what I have done. I am not a troll but here every day to see what you guys are doing and I think we are all friends, you are having a great time and lots of fun and also plenty of time to show and post it all. I do not have that kind of time. I do not feel the rescession(spelled wrong?) Now I am Cert. and moving up, learned with the education. Have fun and be safe and hope you don't "ignore" me. All is good.
Jeff
And yes, I have not climbed for money for the last 5 years.


----------



## treeslayer

prentice110 said:


> Im just telling you to be safe, you wanna battle royal, bring it pal. Im well armed.



well armed with what?

I don't know you, I know tom, and you came off WRONG. 

So you are in possession of a lot of nice stuff, good for you,
I thought you were that snot nosed kid that went to TX, not Caleb. 

But honestly, if you took equipment to someone else's job without a compensation agreement already in place, and don't feel satisfied later, who's at fault? the man gets work, and can do it well, I know these things.

bad mouthing my friend pisses me off, you are just a name on a screen to me. so what would you do, in retrospect? 

And I am nobody's grunt..

And bow down? WTF is that about?


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> I started climbing for money in 1977, if you did not free-climb, you probably were not working. We topped and spiked everything in site and made good money. Yea Slayer I am an operations manager and drive a nice truck. How did I get that job? I sure am not pretty! I got 15 good climbers and none of them will do what I have done. I am not a troll but here every day to see what you guys are doing and I think we are all friends, you are having a great time and lots of fun and also plenty of time to show and post it all. I do not have that kind of time. I do not feel the rescession(spelled wrong?) Now I am Cert. and moving up, learned with the education. Have fun and be safe and hope you don't "ignore" me. All is good.
> Jeff
> And yes, I have not climbed for money for the last 5 years.



good for you jeff,  I never doubted your ability, I only besmirched your character out of misplaced anger.

but have you climbed for fun? 
and this godddammed recession is killing me, a hurricane 5 thru hilton head NC would fix that.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

*Good grief*



treeslayer said:


> And the best thing about being the treeslayer? all the women flock to me!!
> 
> 
> check this hot biatch out.






Jeff, I would say if its pretty you want you are probably going to have to seek it elsewhars.

Sounds like we got an all out tree spat finally. Its been one hell of a rollercoater ride in this thread and it always seemed about to run of the tracks.


----------



## treeslayer

you guys need to check out jeff's womb broom, he IS a pretty man. 

with 15 climbers, I wouldn't get out the truck either. I'd be at a strip joint. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> Jeff, I would say if its pretty you want you are probably going to have to seek it elsewhars.



don't be badmouthing my girl dano, 
her name is bacardi, about a year old, and she's half lab, half jack russell. 35 lbs of black lightning, the fricking dog throws a roostertail running after whatever ya throw, and has a pathological hatred of deer and especially squirrels. god I miss her.


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> don't be badmouthing my girl dano,
> her name is bacardi, about a year old, and she's half lab, half jack russell. 35 lbs of black lightning, the fricking dog throws a roostertail running after whatever ya throw, and has a pathological hatred of deer and especially squirrels. god I miss her.




Ya made a good couple


Honestly, if one more person had some beef with swinging on the ladder I was going to cry.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeslayer said:


> good for you jeff,  I never doubted your ability, I only besmirched your character out of misplaced anger.
> 
> but have you climbed for fun?
> and this godddammed recession is killing me, a hurricane 5 thru hilton head NC would fix that.:hmm3grin2orange:



I know Slayer, I and you know what is what ,but you liven this place up and really open up different topics and conversation ( ha ) 
Jeff Lovstrom
Swedes like to argue with freinds!


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> I know Slayer, I and you know what is what ,but you liven this place up and really open up different topics and conversation ( ha )
> Jeff Lovstrom
> Swedes like to argue with freinds!



so I am good for something after all. my momma be proud now!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> Ya made a good couple
> 
> 
> Honestly, if one more person had some beef with swinging on the ladder I was going to cry.


who wouldn't want to work off this at 100' ? and better yet, drop off of?




and with the "floor" in.



ever quits:censored: raining, I'll fly it.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> who wouldn't want to work off this at 100' ? and better yet, drop off of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the "floor" in.
> 
> 
> 
> ever quits:censored: raining, I'll fly it.



I don't see a problem with it what is it anchored to the ladder with?


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> who wouldn't want to work off this at 100' ? and better yet, drop off of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the "floor" in.
> 
> 
> 
> ever quits:censored: raining, I'll fly it.



When I saw the second pic I thought " oh good there is a floor, THANK GOD"

You know this town i live near had a steel foundry and all that back in the day and they made a ferris wheel which had baskets just like that. They just painted them up and have placed them all around in historical sites and such.


I dunno, can I use " sexy" to describe it?


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> When I saw the second pic I thought " oh good there is a floor, THANK GOD"
> 
> You know this town i live near had a steel foundry and all that back in the day and they made a ferris wheel which had baskets just like that. They just painted them up and have placed them all around in historical sites and such.
> 
> 
> I dunno, can I use " sexy" to describe it?



Was wondering if anyone was going to question the open cockpit design.
Sexy does come to mind, too.

I like ferris wheels, but DON'T ride roller coasters, go figure.


----------



## 1I'dJak

I love these long crazy threads...they go everywhere & nowhere!


----------



## treemandan




----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> Was wondering if anyone was going to question the open cockpit design.
> Sexy does come to mind, too.
> 
> I like ferris wheels, but DON'T ride roller coasters, go figure.



I like how its small and open. I would use full body fall arrest, clip in on my back and run the lanyard up through the top to a rung.

I still can't understand the skeptism. great job on getting that together, its nothing to shake a stick at. How quick is it to get set up? I imagine the ladder is design to be fast.


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> I like how its small and open. I would use full body fall arrest, clip in on my back and run the lanyard up through the top to a rung.
> 
> I still can't understand the skeptism. great job on getting that together, its nothing to shake a stick at. How quick is it to get set up? I imagine the ladder is design to be fast.


 one man holds it up, one man slips the pins. safety clips on pins.

angled brackets are bolted to ladder, big grade 8 bolts with them locking nuts, with sleeves welded inside the brackets, making them crush proof.


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


>



looks like you figured out how we can attach Rope's walker up there so he can work, too.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> looks like you figured out how we can attach Rope's walker up there so he can work, too.



lol I want one of those jet packs bad like they use on the moon:monkey:


----------



## treeslayer

prentice110 said:


> Im just telling you to be safe, you wanna battle royal, bring it pal. Im well armed.



So you're the drunk matt that I heard about.  took a lot of liberties didn't you?
well, just shows knowing tree work and doing tree work well are 2 different animals entirely.
You agreed to work for a good hourly rate, live with it. Adam said you could have gotten rich working by the hour, anyway.  and he also added you burned his phone up for 3 weeks afterwards, couldn't have been too bad.

there's a good reason you don't work here, and many reasons why I do.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> So you're the drunk matt that I heard about.  took a lot of liberties didn't you?
> well, just shows knowing tree work and doing tree work well are 2 different animals entirely.
> You agreed to work for a good hourly rate, live with it. Adam said you could have gotten rich working by the hour, anyway.  and he also added you burned his phone up for 3 weeks afterwards, couldn't have been too bad.
> 
> there's a good reason you don't work here, and many reasons why I do.



opcorn:


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> one man holds it up, one man slips the pins. safety clips on pins.
> 
> angled brackets are bolted to ladder, big grade 8 bolts with them locking nuts, with sleeves welded inside the brackets, making them crush proof.



sounds and looks good. I was talking about time from when you get to job til you have 100 feet of ladder where you want it.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> sounds and looks good. I was talking about time from when you get to job til you have 100 feet of ladder where you want it.



Yup but someone needs to put them antlers right side up


----------



## treeslayer

treemandan said:


> sounds and looks good. I was talking about time from when you get to job til you have 100 feet of ladder where you want it.


Put 4 outriggers down, attach cockpit, place ladder on work, less than 5 minutes, easy.


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> we need somebody to pick on
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> lol
> 
> Treevet, you a Dave also?
Click to expand...


Yes and cheers to all the Dave's of the world. Lord knows there ain't many of us around lol.


----------



## Brimmstone

treevet said:


> Yes and cheers to all the Dave's of the world. Lord knows there ain't many of us around lol.



Now the big question is do all the Daves in the world drink beer like it's water?:


----------



## treevet

http://www.giuffre.com/attachments/Default.aspx






Here's where we need to go next with (our) project imo.....only $9995.


----------



## treevet

Brimmstone said:


> Now the big question is do all the Daves in the world drink beer like it's water?:



This one used to Brimmstone, along with swimming pools of Mescal Tequilla and tractor trailer loads of weed. Seemed to always take a predictable course (financial, marital trouble, jail etc.) so I gave it up 20 years ago. Don't bregrudge anyone else knocking down a few frosties tho.


----------



## Brimmstone

I don't I just like to pick on treeslayer. He's a wiry little prick but he is damn good up in a tree.


----------



## ropensaddle

Brimmstone said:


> I don't I just like to pick on treeslayer. He's a wiry little prick but he is damn good up in a tree.



Now you have a lone star lol


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> This one used to Brimmstone, along with swimming pools of Mescal Tequilla and tractor trailer loads of weed. Seemed to always take a predictable course (financial, marital trouble, jail etc.) so I gave it up 20 years ago. Don't bregrudge anyone else knocking down a few frosties tho.



another for you


----------



## tree MDS

This thread is making me thirsty.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> This thread is making me thirsty.



Well, it's raining and almost noon....soooo.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Well, it's raining and almost noon....soooo.



Yep, raining here too.

There is always alot to do here in the shop...its just sometimes that dang fridge just wins out. Its either that or this friggin thing. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> Yep, raining here too.
> 
> There is always alot to do here in the shop...its just sometimes that dang fridge just wins out. Its either that or this friggin thing. lol



Yeah, I had trim jobs booked today, rolled up to the first one and it was pouring. Left the dump and chipper at the HO's ( friends of ours ) and called it. It's one thing to spike in a downpour, but I pass on the trims. Might take a nap soon.


----------



## tree MDS

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, I had trim jobs booked today, rolled up to the first one and it was pouring. Left the dump and chipper at the HO's ( friends of ours ) and called it. It's one thing to spike in a downpour, but I pass on the trims. Might take a nap soon.



A nap! LOL. You take naps dude?? Seriously??

The new kid I've got helping me is all bummed cuz of the rain too. He does his own thing on weekends.


----------



## Blakesmaster

tree MDS said:


> A nap! LOL. You take naps dude?? Seriously??
> 
> The new kid I've got helping me is all bummed cuz of the rain too. He does his own thing on weekends.



Hell yeah, bro! I'm up at 5:30 on the dot everyday ( morning person, I guess ) and my girl basically works a second shift so if I'm gonna be up when she gets home I gotta catch some Z's after work. It's become part of my routine. Also, this is my first day "off" in about 3 weeks. I ####ing deserve it. Got some pizza coming, I'm gonna chow and sleep through a movie. What? It's raining, lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Hell yeah, bro! I'm up at 5:30 on the dot everyday ( morning person, I guess ) and my girl basically works a second shift so if I'm gonna be up when she gets home I gotta catch some Z's after work. It's become part of my routine. Also, this is my first day "off" in about 3 weeks. I ####ing deserve it. Got some pizza coming, I'm gonna chow and sleep through a movie. What? It's raining, lol.



But that is the time to split fire wood friend your work ain't done yet, so get to splitting.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> But that is the time to split fire wood friend your work ain't done yet, so get to splitting.



As soon as you drop off that tw6 I'll pull levers like nobody's business but I ain't pullin' out the maul today.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> As soon as you drop off that tw6 I'll pull levers like nobody's business but I ain't pullin' out the maul today.



Lmao I wouldn't either but have in the past nothing like experience to make you buy #### lol.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> another for you



don't know how you did that bro, but thanks anyway.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> don't know how you did that bro, but thanks anyway.



The more points you have the more you can hit so if you are any where near a nova I can get you there lol 50 more or so I can do it again!


----------



## treevet

> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nap! LOL. You take naps dude?? Seriously??
> 
> 
> 
> You must be YOUNG (I hate you), never heard of a power nap???:lifter::kilt:
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> You must be YOUNG (I hate you), never heard of a power nap???:lifter::kilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck yeah between branches works for me lmao:monkey:
Click to expand...


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck yeah between branches works for me lmao:monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if I have narcolepsy. Given a free moment, anytime, anywhere, all I need to do is shut my eyes and off I go. Riding to the next job, ZZZZ. Taking lunch, ZZZZ. I've even napped in the tree before, it was a rec climb though, my ground guys are good and keep me moving for the most part.
Click to expand...


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> You must be YOUNG (I hate you), never heard of a power nap???:lifter::kilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what we used to call it when we'd pass out during a long day of drinking. Does that count??
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what we used to call it when we'd pass out during a long day of drinking. Does that count??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely!
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok I go split e woo now k


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> tree MDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case then yes, I have napped before.
> 
> hey rope: you'll split yer fingers off! be carefull.
Click to expand...


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> treevet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case then yes, I have napped before.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Atell quote today....."you ever blacked out while drinking.....I call it time travel"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## prentice110

treeslayer said:


> So you're the drunk matt that I heard about.  took a lot of liberties didn't you?
> well, just shows knowing tree work and doing tree work well are 2 different animals entirely.
> You agreed to work for a good hourly rate, live with it. Adam said you could have gotten rich working by the hour, anyway.  and he also added you burned his phone up for 3 weeks afterwards, couldn't have been too bad.
> 
> there's a good reason you don't work here, and many reasons why I do.



hehehe thats pretty funny. Tell me , is caleb still sleeping in the truck while adams sneeking in a doobie? I can tell by the pics that they still dont know how to set up a chip truck. Why didnt you guys pull down a little farther so you didnt have to drag the brush across the whole front yard and then turn it around to get it in the chipper? Oh, and did you guys chip up the yard in johnsburg yet? Or do I need to make a phone call to the county for running an illeagal land fill?


----------



## ropensaddle

prentice110 said:


> hehehe thats pretty funny. Tell me , is caleb still sleeping in the truck while adams sneeking in a doobie? I can tell by the pics that they still dont know how to set up a chip truck. Why didnt you guys pull down a little farther so you didnt have to drag the brush across the whole front yard and then turn it around to get it in the chipper? Oh, and did you guys chip up the yard in johnsburg yet? Or do I need to make a phone call to the county for running an illeagal land fill?



Get a life sheesh :monkey:


----------



## Brimmstone

prentice110 said:


> hehehe thats pretty funny. Tell me , is caleb still sleeping in the truck while adams sneeking in a doobie? I can tell by the pics that they still dont know how to set up a chip truck. Why didnt you guys pull down a little farther so you didnt have to drag the brush across the whole front yard and then turn it around to get it in the chipper? Oh, and did you guys chip up the yard in johnsburg yet? Or do I need to make a phone call to the county for running an illeagal land fill?



As usual an ex employee who holds a grudge and thinks they are worth their weight in gold. Probably handed everything and thinks the world owes him a living.


----------



## treeslayer

prentice110 said:


> hehehe thats pretty funny. Tell me , is caleb still sleeping in the truck while adams sneeking in a doobie? I can tell by the pics that they still dont know how to set up a chip truck. Why didnt you guys pull down a little farther so you didnt have to drag the brush across the whole front yard and then turn it around to get it in the chipper? Oh, and did you guys chip up the yard in johnsburg yet? Or do I need to make a phone call to the county for running an illeagal land fill?


----------



## treeslayer

*New camera pics*

my new camera is awesome, a Nikon D70 DSLR with a 24 - 120 mm zoom. 

we finally caught a break with the weather, and I sold a sweet job, 4 dead trees, leave the wood, took our time and had fun with em, and fine tuned the yard. 

love to bomb, and a bag of topsoil fixes anything!

bummer, tried to load pics, at 3 mb they kinda overwhelm the AS uploader. probably could reduce the resolution, but that would be a waste.


----------



## gr8scott72

treeslayer said:


> my new camera is awesome, a Nikon D70 DSLR with a 24 - 120 mm zoom.
> 
> we finally caught a break with the weather, and I sold a sweet job, 4 dead trees, leave the wood, took our time and had fun with em, and fine tuned the yard.
> 
> love to bomb, and a bag of topsoil fixes anything!
> 
> bummer, tried to load pics, at 3 mb they kinda overwhelm the AS uploader. probably could reduce the resolution, but that would be a waste.



Get a photobucket account (free). You can upload any size pic and they all come out the same to your preset size.


----------



## Nailsbeats

gr8scott72 said:


> Get a photobucket account (free). You can upload any size pic and they all come out the same to your preset size.



I'll second that.


----------



## treevet

I got a nice camera and often don't take it out for fear of dirt and damage.


----------



## gr8scott72

treevet said:


> I got a nice camera and often don't take it out for fear of dirt and damage.



That's what the cheap point-and-shoot cameras are for.


----------



## treeslayer

good ideas. photobucket it is, (yahoo has one called flickr), I will have to do that.

you're right about the dirt, it came home kinda dusty, not gonna happen again. I had a small Olympus for a long time, but it beat me out the tree once and hasn't worked right since.


----------



## Brimmstone

Is that the little camera that died down here?


----------



## treevet

gr8scott72 said:


> That's what the cheap point-and-shoot cameras are for.



That was my point. Had a cheapo and bought a nice one like David's but it often sits in the office as I doubt if I will ever take it up in the air.


----------



## treeslayer

Brimmstone said:


> Is that the little camera that died down here?



one just like it. had 2, got none.  the new camera WILL NOT go up.

was a tough camera, worked for a week after the 50' bounce thru a tree.


----------



## brnchbrkr

*Irfanview*



treeslayer said:


> my new camera is awesome, a Nikon D70 DSLR with a 24 - 120 mm zoom.
> 
> we finally caught a break with the weather, and I sold a sweet job, 4 dead trees, leave the wood, took our time and had fun with em, and fine tuned the yard.
> 
> love to bomb, and a bag of topsoil fixes anything!
> 
> bummer, tried to load pics, at 3 mb they kinda overwhelm the AS uploader. probably could reduce the resolution, but that would be a waste.



http://www.irfanview.com/

Freeware

Great tool for your laptop or desktop.

Batch resizing, renaming, slideshows, etc.

free


----------



## Brimmstone

God I haven't heard of that program for years. That is what I first used myself till I was given a copy of Macromedia Fireworks


----------



## treeslayer

*finally back on crane!!*

we hammered 3 good sized oaks today, on 3 different jobs. all worthy of a crane, and made the good money on em all. 
tree 1 live Red Oak leaning against a house.
tree 2 VERY dead Red oak trying to fall on a house.
while doing the second job, the big, fresh dead red oak 30' feet away in the neighbors yard called to me, cried for for my loving saw, and I tore her ass out the frame. She was victim 3. We never even moved the crane, I took it apart sending hand signals to a halfway man, and I crippled that ground crew. :hmm3grin2orange:

all the wood to the tree 2 front yard. I hitched a leader as high as we get, dropped down and cut under several more leaders, sending the loads sideways over the house back to the landing zone, only way they could get over the house. too far for the jib, unless piecing small. NOT ME. :hmm3grin2orange:

we have over 400 pics today, and will be uploading soon. I have a Flickr account for the high resolution stuff.


----------



## treevet

Nice job David, does Whitey do tree work for others? Nice crane and set up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Sorry*

I am getting "Goose-Bumps" all over!
Jeff
(there I go)


----------



## treeslayer

they do a lot ,from what I hear. Vern, the operator was a climber for many years, and it shows, one of the the best I've ever worked with.


----------



## treevet

you are a very delicate type aren't you Jeff?


----------



## treeslayer

*Tree 2*

this took 30 minutes.


----------



## treeslayer

here's how to get to work.


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Freedom*

I guess I like you after all this time of getting me" pee-d off" on your ego and so much time to post. Me, well, I got 3 girls, 15, 8, and 9. Yeah , you know my Boss and stuff and you are right, I did offer you a job a few years back. Probably around the Big Ones in the south. We sent a small crew. Anyway, Yeah I am am management , but I got there the hard way. Now I need to take care of my family and Maybe get a little jealous of the good old days.
Jef
(can I take it out on you?)


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> Me, well, I got 3 girls, 15, 8, and 9.



My girls are 19, 17, and 13. and my mini-me is 14.


----------



## treeslayer

*Tree 3*

The ground crew was overwhelmed with this one, and the photographers pitched in to help their boyfriends. 
Tom ran them ragged all day, and I just sent more. 
you can see it behind the nasty dead one, was a reach.


----------



## treevet

when we gonna see the fire truck do some tree work?


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> when we gonna see the fire truck do some tree work?



Soon I hope, we have 2 big weeping willows top remove and will be using it then, or the first chance I get knocking doors.


----------



## treeslayer

Here's Karlee the photographer with one of the 2 baby squirrels we found. well after the 460 found one.  they are cool, now we got pet squirrels.







and here's today's crew.


----------



## ozzy42

Does she know you are going to cook them after she fattens them up awhile?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## outofmytree

Damnit I am soooo jealous. We can't ride the hook here, well not legally anyway, but that lot was some serious work done in one day. Keep em coming.


----------



## treeslayer

ozzy42 said:


> Does she know you are going to cook them after she fattens them up awhile?:hmm3grin2orange:



The one that the saw found turned out quite nice, marinated in bar oil, and grilled on the chipper exhaust, very tasty.

Can someone suggest how I can reduce the "size" of some of these pics if they are around 500-600KB? gotta be a way, I have tinkered with paint, but only cut portions out. 
best answer will be to lower camera resolution, but that's hindsight.


----------



## outofmytree

treeslayer said:


> The one that the saw found turned out quite nice, marinated in bar oil, and grilled on the chipper exhaust, very tasty.
> 
> Can someone suggest how I can reduce the "size" of some of these pics if they are around 500-600KB? gotta be a way, I have tinkered with paint, but only cut portions out.
> best answer will be to lower camera resolution, but that's hindsight.



I use Microsoft office picture manager. I fooled around with both cropping and compress untill I got the sub 300k result I wanted.

Best of luck.


----------



## blueatlascedar

treeslayer said:


> The one that the saw found turned out quite nice, marinated in bar oil, and grilled on the chipper exhaust, very tasty.
> 
> Can someone suggest how I can reduce the "size" of some of these pics if they are around 500-600KB? gotta be a way, I have tinkered with paint, but only cut portions out.
> best answer will be to lower camera resolution, but that's hindsight.



If you have Windows OS, you should have a software bundled in called Microsoft Office Picture Manager. A very easy way to resize a pic is to open the pic in this app and you will see at the top toolbar "Edit Picture". Click that and on the right hand side you will see sizing options. You can key in the exact pixel dimension you want or downsize by percentage. It only takes a few seconds and I use it all the time. Keeps everything in proportion.


----------



## treevet

I go to "paint" and "image" and "stretch and skew" and reduce usually 25% works.

That looks a little like an old Don Blair Eucman saddle you have?


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> I go to "paint" and "image" and "stretch and skew" and reduce usually 25% works.
> 
> That looks a little like an old Don Blair Eucman saddle you have?



Cool, I can do that.


Its a Buckingham saddle, that I added a pair of upper straps to, (from my Bashlin aluminum spikes) 
and I have had nearly 15 years (?). I could be wrong, when did the bashlins come out? 
was a big deal then, being made of beer cans.

I have a master 2 (?) from sherrills, that I bought at TCI baltimore years ago, 
a sweet nylon rig that weighs nothing and is a size too big. 
I think I need need to sell it, and go hi tech. I can certainly afford it.

But anyway, I strap on my leather, and load up.
And then I think of Justins gear aloft, :angry2::hmm3grin2orange:
and I have to shake my head and thank God above,
for all the miles I put in running.  

Always a treat to watch someone pick it up and get that look.


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> Cool, I can do that.
> 
> 
> Its a Buckingham saddle, that I added a pair of upper straps to, (from my Bashlin aluminum spikes)
> and I have had nearly 15 years (?). I could be wrong, when did the bashlins come out?
> was a big deal then, being made of beer cans.
> 
> I have a master 2 (?) from sherrills, that I bought at TCI baltimore years ago,
> a sweet nylon rig that weighs nothing and is a size too big.
> I think I need need to sell it, and go hi tech. I can certainly afford it.
> 
> But anyway, I strap on my leather, and load up.
> And then I think of Justins gear aloft, :angry2::hmm3grin2orange:
> and I have to shake my head and thank God above,
> for all the miles I put in running.
> 
> Always a treat to watch someone pick it up and get that look.



Justin's sheat is different, my stuff is different as is yours. Just what we like and get used to ....or not and change. I love gear. I have 5 saddles now. One, the cheapest, gets the most use, but I have a lot of expensive stuff attached to it.

I am a runner too. Kept me in the game longer than most I think. Good for the head too.


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> Justin's sheat is different, my stuff is different as is yours. Just what we like and get used to ....or not and change. I love gear. I have 5 saddles now. One, the cheapest, gets the most use, but I have a lot of expensive stuff attached to it.
> 
> I am a runner too. Kept me in the game longer than most I think. Good for the head too.





My reference was to Justins LACK of weight, maybe one day he will post what has to be the most efficient crane wear I have EVER seen.


----------



## ropensaddle

Run forest run lmao heck I am still pissin green no need to run


----------



## treeslayer

*Good reasons to use a crane*

After the tree comes apart you find this,  and think, damm, I climbed this :censored:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> After the tree comes apart you find this,  and think, damm, I climbed this :censored:



Well ya, but how many thousands have you climbed like that and worse before using a crane?
I know I have climbed many over the years, some I might not climb today. One I look back and think I had to be partial crazy to have climbed.


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Well ya, but how many thousands have you climbed like that and worse before using a crane?
> I know I have climbed many over the years, some I might not climb today. One I look back and think I had to be partial crazy to have climbed.



Every one I met.


----------



## treeslayer

But if given a choice, I loves to slam em. we pulled this one over using a pulley, bull rope and the chipper truck.

Microsoft office picture manager, compress for webpage is easy.









and another view of the hollow wood, this was a 3 meg pic.


----------



## oldirty

treeslayer said:


> My reference was to Justins LACK of weight, maybe one day he will post what has to be the most efficient crane wear I have EVER seen.



i was just looking at that pic treevet quoted. look at all that gear man. saddle must be heavy! and those heavy spikes too! and nevermind that flipline. LOL.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> But if given a choice, I loves to slam em. we pulled this one over using a pulley, bull rope and the chipper truck.
> 
> Microsoft office picture manager, compress for webpage is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another view of the hollow wood, this was a 3 meg pic.



Heck yeah, it is fun swinging on the line lol. I climbed a leaner yesterday should have post pics down and loaded one day 90 foot pine


----------



## pdqdl

treeslayer said:


> Here's Karlee the photographer with one of the 2 baby squirrels we found. well after the 460 found one.  they are cool, now we got pet squirrels.
> ...



Many years ago, one of my guy's girlfriend raised a squirrel. My veterinarian buddy neutered it and de-clawed it, in an attempt to keep it a bit more domestic as it got older. Several interesting points to this saga:

1. You can't de-claw a squirrel. They grow back, no matter what. Done two times to it's little paws, they just kept coming back.
2. Neutering does not keep them from getting wild as they get older, it just slows down the process. As this one got older, it got so cross that only the girl and I could get near it without getting bit. (The secret is to avoid grabbing, holding, or "petting" it)
3. An angry squirrel is so fast; humans are defenseless against them. That little sucker could run up your leg, bite you anywhere it wanted, and then run away before you could swat it. Fortunately, it left me alone until later in it's life.


Good story: I got along fine with the squirrel until it made a mistake. I was visiting one day to be served a favorite meal: pinto beans, fried 'taters, and cornbread. The squirrel, standing on the floor at my feet, seemed to think that it wanted to visit, so it jumped up...into my plate full of beans. Then it slipped onto its back, and desperately tried to turn upright again in the middle of my plate! 

So here I was standing in the middle of the kitchen, with a plate full of live squirrel doing a maniacal back stroke, with beans and 'taters flipping like little bullets to the 4 corners of the kitchen. In just a moment, my plate was mostly stripped, the bean-dipped squirrel had jumped onto the top of the refrigerator, and I had now become squirrel enemy #1.

Squirrels have a good memory too: that little sucker never came near me again.


----------



## prentice110

treeslayer said:


> we hammered 3 good sized oaks today, on 3 different jobs. all worthy of a crane, and made the good money on em all.
> tree 1 live Red Oak leaning against a house.
> tree 2 VERY dead Red oak trying to fall on a house.
> while doing the second job, the big, fresh dead red oak 30' feet away in the neighbors yard called to me, cried for for my loving saw, and I tore her ass out the frame. She was victim 3. We never even moved the crane, I took it apart sending hand signals to a halfway man, and I crippled that ground crew. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> all the wood to the tree 2 front yard. I hitched a leader as high as we get, dropped down and cut under several more leaders, sending the loads sideways over the house back to the landing zone, only way they could get over the house. too far for the jib, unless piecing small. NOT ME. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> we have over 400 pics today, and will be uploading soon. I have a Flickr account for the high resolution stuff.



By the way buddy, thats a white oak, not a red. The reds are the ones with the pointy tips on the leaves. How long you say you've been doin this?:deadhorse::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## treemandan

Looked like a pink oak to me which is a cross between the two. Red and white that is.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

treemandan said:


> Looked like a pink oak to me which is a cross between the two. Red and white that is.



ha o yea def pink oak


----------



## prentice110

treemandan said:


> Looked like a pink oak to me which is a cross between the two. Red and white that is.



Or Rosa, the mexican import crossbreed?


----------



## treemandan

TreEmergencyB said:


> ha o yea def pink oak



Its hard to tell the difference. Dam, Slayer, save some trees for the rest of us will ya.


----------



## lego1970

The one up against the house is one of the White Oaks but normally the guy doing all the hard dangerous work doesn't need to be excact about the specific epithet, just the nutsack to get the job done.


----------



## treevet

It helps to know the species of tree you are dealing with to understand how it will react in hingewood, holding wood, jump cuts, etc. and how much you can trust it climbing and rigging, how much it weighs, etc. etc..


----------



## lego1970

treevet said:


> It helps to know the species of tree you are dealing with to understand how it will react in hingewood, holding wood, jump cuts, etc. and how much you can trust it climbing and rigging, how much it weighs, etc. etc..




I agree, however there are a lot of climbers out there that can safely take down large trees without knowing the excact name of it. Some climbers may know the tree without knowing the exact name or likewise some climbers can get the feel of a tree while climbing it. If that makes any sense.


----------



## TreEmergencyB

treevet said:


> It helps to know the species of tree you are dealing with to understand how it will react in hingewood, holding wood, jump cuts, etc. and how much you can trust it climbing and rigging, how much it weighs, etc. etc..



on that point IMO most oak is about the same.


----------



## ropensaddle

TreEmergencyB said:


> on that point IMO most oak is about the same.



Oaks a beech lmao


----------



## treeslayer

of course it's a white oak, don't know why I typed red.

Only white oaks hollow out like that, I've never seen a red that far gone.
they fall first.
oaks are oaks most times, til you get to water oaks.


----------



## treeslayer

*maple pruning for a change*

Homeowner wanted this big Silver Maple pruned off his house and deck. belonged to his neighbor, who let us at it.


Up on a Mar Bar





















Compressing pics kinda diminishes these high res pics.


----------



## treevet

Nice picts nonetheless. Nice location too....take a dip at lunch?


----------



## Toddppm

The Mar Bar is awesome isn't it! Good pics.


----------



## treeslayer

Thats wonder lake, averages 8' deep, 5 miles long, a mile wide. like a big bathtub, warm water even up here. didn't dip in today, but spent the weekend on the boat, dragging kids on the tube.

and I love the mar bar, I can fly up to the TIP.


----------



## treeslayer

*My new groundman !!*

This is the son of a friend/customer, he was hired immediately. kinda young, but clearly on his way to the groundman hall of fame. 
















was coke, the can has no lid. teaching em young here, huh?


----------



## treeslayer

Well the Slayer is flying back to VA this morning for 3 days. I get to see my kids, and have to go to Leesburg Thursday for a deposition in a civil case. (car accident 4 years ago I was hurt in.) 

got some work waiting, and gotta cut mom and dad some firewood. and the stripers are running, too.


----------



## treeclimber101

Rftreeman said:


> why does ever thread on this forum turn into a hissy fit session ...........


Did you ever get the feeling that no one is listening to you ??


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> Well the Slayer is flying back to VA this morning for 3 days. I get to see my kids, and have to go to Leesburg Thursday for a deposition in a civil case. (car accident 4 years ago I was hurt in.)



When did we all start talking in the third person....."The Dan"...."The Slayer" lol. We must be in the presence of celebrities.

Good luck in your court case.


----------



## Brimmstone

You just have to remember especially with Treeslayer. He is a legend in his own mind  Of course the fact he is good enough to back up what he says helps too.


----------



## ropensaddle

Brimmstone said:


> You just have to remember especially with Treeslayer. He is a legend in his own mind  Of course the fact he is good enough to back up what he says helps too.



Brawhahaha


----------



## treevet

walk the walk


----------



## oldirty

the buzzid stars in his own show that is broadcasted from where ever the work order places us. 

lately it been pine town usa. yards by the hundreds daily. logs by the load too, like 3 to 4 of them.

the buzzid loves to work. sappy though. 

lol

i kid about the "the" stuff.


----------



## treevet

the treevet gets it.....lol


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> the treevet gets it.....lol



now if we could get the "rope" on board.


----------



## Brimmstone

Lol.


----------



## treeslayer

And I picked up a job for tomorrow before I left the Milwaukee airport, with one of my companies here in Williamsburg. Some rope pruning. be mar bar all day prolly, the trees here go 90' -100'. 

I will get pics, be a couple of other good climbers swinging around.


----------



## treevet

Me and my gm took out 6 80 plus foot trees with no equipment access today. 4 Kentucky coffee trees and 2 Bl locust. All of them around 14" dbh and bending all over the place with me in the top. New 100k pool renovation less than 10 feet from the row of them on one side and a brand new fence less than 5 feet away on the other side.

Half way down was the pole to pole service that they refused to drop even tho I asked for a pole to pole drop and they only sent one dude. Did get them to turn power off by clipping wire at transformer with a huge pole clipper. Below elect was a tin phone main and also phone, cable.

Got em all to where I don't have to turn off elect tomorrow. Builder had HO call me until after 1. they cut major roots 2. they had tore out old pool and rebuilt it. 3. they put up brand new fence.

Ho didn't even want me to withdraw their brand new "thousand dollar" auto pool cover, but I insisted and glad I did.

Sometimes I'd rather climb the 100 ft plus trees if they got some meat on the stems unlike these fkn bean poles today.

PS....anybody know if Coffeetree is any good firewood?


----------



## treeslayer

I think its the same as catalpa, not too bad, but STINKS. lotta water in it. Tom would know, ??????

And these trees here in the old neighborhoods, are 3' - 4' DBH. or bigger.

don't move at all.


Todd, I'll be in Leesburg thursday, whats up?


----------



## fireman

ya dave they are Chinese elm or piss elm as we like to call them very dangerous trees.


----------



## treeslayer

That's a different tree Tom, he's referring to the ones with the loooong seed pods, like the two I did in Mchenry on the river for John?


----------



## treevet

fireman said:


> ya dave they are Chinese elm or piss elm as we like to call them very dangerous trees.



If that info is for me fireman, thanks.....but these trees are a different than ch. elm although they are brittle like them. They got leaves that would make you think locust but with much more ribbed bark and they got the bean pods. Tore the shat outta my forearms today.


----------



## treeslayer

on a different subject, check these bada$$ guys out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oyk6m2P-H4


----------



## treevet




----------



## oldirty

treevet said:


> much more ribbed bark and they got the bean pods. Tore the shat outta my forearms today.



still sounding kinda locust-y to me. 

whats the other one's? honey, black, and whats the other one?........


----------



## treeslayer

these, right?


----------



## treeslayer

nope, I'm wrong. here it is.

http://www.treehelp.com/trees/coffee-tree/gymnocladus-dioicus.asp


send me $100 justin or I post the pic.:hmm3grin2orange: and only 2 types of locust I know of.


----------



## fireman

dave it is a honey locus not catalpa i was trying to rember the trees we did over there one was a popular and the other was a honey locus.


----------



## oldirty

treeslayer said:


> on a different subject, check these bada$$ guys out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oyk6m2P-H4





you wanna see some solid climbing and good sawsmanship check out anything made by grufrock.


respect to his tree skill.


one day i too will have a camera. i promise you that.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


>



Ky or what I call cowboy coffee tree


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> cowboy coffee tree



your kinda tree pardner


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> now if we could get the "rope" on board.



On the board heck count me in:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> your kinda tree pardner



Yup


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> on a different subject, check these bada$$ guys out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oyk6m2P-H4



Biggest fear on those axman jobs would be a rogue wind putting top back on wedges and wondering where it was gonna decide to go .....or not go at all with no notch to fall into.


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> On the board heck count me in:monkey:



Not sure you're ready, wayne. 


the correct reply would have been, 
"count the Rope in, cause the Rope is on board"! 

See, the Rope has to know what the Rope wants, or he is just ropensaddle.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Not sure you're ready, wayne.
> 
> 
> the correct reply would have been,
> "count the Rope in, cause the Rope is on board"!
> 
> See, the Rope has to know what the Rope wants, or he is just ropensaddle.



Lmao the rope is ready on board, on the board or what ever


----------



## treeslayer

*Treeclinber Family Reunion.*

We met today on a homeowners property that some buddies, (and me) have been maintaining for a loooong time. I have worked on and off for 20 odd years with these guys, all memorable.

Curry, the climber in the pics, started in this yard 18 years ago. Bernie, owner of B-Rite tree, has had it for 8-10 years. I've been helping out for 3 myself.

The ideal HO, very wealthy, $$ thousands a year in pruning and fertilizing, Lightning protection and occasional removals. anal about clean-up, but in a good way, ya know?

Curry took the big poplar removal. I had to carve out a drop zone by pruning a red bud and a river birch, and I worked the camera and the saw,
mike, (a climber as well) ran the rope thru the porta wrap. we had 2 BADA$$ mexican guys, who did ALL the grunt work. 
Was like perfect cohesion, a dream team. 4 climbers, 2 outstanding movers, and the absent paying customer who trusts us implicitly.

The Poplar.


----------



## treeslayer

Mike and the DZ.






Dos Amigos and the BC 1000 chipper that ate it all.






Curry.


----------



## treeslayer




----------



## treeslayer

And I love this camera, you should see these at 3008 x 2000 resolution.


----------



## gr8scott72

treeslayer said:


> And I love this camera, you should see these at 3008 x 2000 resolution.



Well, quit squishing them down so small so we can see. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Normsworld

Felt good to back in ol' Virginia, didn't it , Slayer ? Weathers been right decent .What part of town was this job ? Looks familiar , Queens Lake , weird sculpture in the entrance , iron gate to the house?
Love the thread ! Killer , I mean KILLER photos ! Thanks for taking my mind of crap I got goin on .


----------



## treeslayer

you guessed it Norm. I'll call you later today.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


>



Is that what I think I'm seeing


----------



## treeslayer

gr8scott72 said:


> Well, quit squishing them down so small so we can see. :hmm3grin2orange:



So tell me a better way Scott, I've been told Irfnview. over compressing sucks.


----------



## Normsworld

treeslayer said:


> you guessed it Norm. I'll call you later today.



Small world, I bid that job !! NOT !! I have trouble cutting me a Christmas tree ! I been doin their plumbing for years . One of a kind house , every thing custom design , you can't buy the light switches in town . The main house , three levels , all windows on the back overlooking the river ,yet only one bedroom. Guess so the Slayer won't ask to spend the night ! Mechanical room like a hospital . They don't play when it comes to that crib and rightly so . Nice couple . This adds a lot to your rep in my book . They know everybody , it's not like they you guys called from a flyer in the mailbox . I was supposed to finish up some things there couple months ago , ooops .........forgot when the wife's cancer got worse , hope I didn't piss them off.


----------



## treeslayer

You know the couple, we prune every tree in that yard. 
Norm, my parents need plumbing work, you need firewood?


----------



## Normsworld

treeslayer said:


> on a different subject, check these bada$$ guys out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oyk6m2P-H4



Toba Inlet , British Columbia ! I took my 82 VW camper on a walkabout near there few years back .Twice . I would take the logging roads into the woods and camp . Wake up finding HUGE bear prints around the van . Had to hide them from the wife , think it might spoil the romancin' in the evening ! Always took a fishing pole on the trips , next time I should take spikes and a MS 200 . LOL !


----------



## Normsworld

treeslayer said:


> You know the couple, we prune every tree in that yard.
> Norm, my parents need plumbing work, you need firewood?



Perfect ! Call after lunch time , I need to get some more sleep right now .


----------



## treeslayer

will do.


----------



## gr8scott72

treeslayer said:


> So tell me a better way Scott, I've been told Irfnview. over compressing sucks.



I've already told you. Just get a free photobucket account and upload them there. It will automatically resize ALL your pictures. Then you just post the


----------



## ropensaddle

gr8scott72 said:


> I've already told you. Just get a free photobucket account and upload them there. It will automatically resize ALL your pictures. Then you just post the link here in your thread.[/QUOTE]
> Yup so easy even ole rope can do it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i836.photobucket.com/albums/zz288/ropensaddle/006-2.jpg


----------



## gr8scott72

ropensaddle said:


> Yup so easy even ole rope can do it lol



640x480 is still kind of small for most people these days. I have mine set on their 17" monitor setting which is 1024x768.

Like this:


----------



## Brimmstone

so is that the new trouble maker Scott?


----------



## gr8scott72

Brimmstone said:


> so is that the new trouble maker Scott?



Can't you tell? hehe


----------



## treeslayer

gr8scott72 said:


> I've already told you.



and maybe I don't want a photobucket account, and have to move photos around twice.


----------



## ropensaddle

gr8scott72 said:


> 640x480 is still kind of small for most people these days. I have mine set on their 17" monitor setting which is 1024x768.
> 
> Like this:



I got one of them too lol


----------



## ropensaddle

And the best future climber in the biz lol


----------



## ropensaddle

They both hate comin to paw paws can you tell?


----------



## gr8scott72

treeslayer said:


> and maybe I don't want a photobucket account, and have to move photos around twice.



That's the beauty of using photobucket. If you only use your account here and want to show your pictures at another location on the web, you DO have to upload them more than once but with photobucket, you just upload them once and then you can post the


----------



## treeslayer

I'd rather manipulate the images myself, and straight upload em, than go back and forth.


----------



## gr8scott72

treeslayer said:


> I'd rather manipulate the images myself, and straight upload em, than go back and forth.



I don't understand what you are saying "back and forth". I download them off my camera and then upload them straight to photobucket. Never have to move them ever again. 

You are saying you would rather download off camera, manipulate manually, then upload to your account here? What do you do if you want to use a picture on a site other than AS? Sounds like you'll have to upload it again on that site.

Sounds like more work.

Plus, I keep all the photos on my computer in their original format this way.


----------



## treeslayer

Still here, and working away, but my hard drive on my laptop crashed.
so I'm not posting much until I fix the :censored: thing.


----------



## Normsworld

I knew it , just when a thread starts gettin good, nada ! Slayer , hanging from that fire truck doin' stunts was " over the top " , but doin em " buck nekid " got ya locked up didn't it ? Ain't got enough cash to send ya cig money , but pm me your girlfriends number and I will take her to MceeDees once in a while . Don't show your sensitive side , and hope you get out before the trees lose their leaves !


----------



## treeslayer

Norm is a funny guy.

On the down side, this job has petered out, (in a very rude,unprofessional way), and I have been stranded in Illinois. So much for trusting someone to actually work me like they promised, and honor their agreement. 
half a day a week don't cut it, especially when you have $$ thousands in work waiting to be done.

On the good side, plenty of work here, and I AM a licensed, insured good climber who can sell work left and right. I have met a lot of good guys here, and see plenty of ways to get busy. 

anybody around here in the NW Illinois who could help, or needs help, PM me.

no matter what, I AM THE TREESLAYER. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer

gotta tell ya, kinda sucks to be 1300 miles from home, 
and ask for a plane ticket home and be told [email protected]#* you. 

so much for friendship. 
An older (and much wiser) guy here recently told me, "beware the guy smiling and patting you on the back, he's looking for the soft spot".

Sucks when a guy I climb for can't be a man and tell me to my face WTF problem is.

but he is reading this. :censored: and ignored my calls.


----------



## treeslayer

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## zopi

That sucks...

Let me know when you get back to W-burg..I'll get on the scooter and run up and buy you a beer...


----------



## treeslayer

Why is this pic not working when I right click and try to insert as an image?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hi Slayer, yeah that sucks, sorry, you seem to be taking it ok, must be a friend. 
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

thought he was, :bang: thank god I met a good woman, or I'd be homeless and starving.
But I have picked up a sweeeet climbing gig for a high end landscaper, doing estate work. Did work for his buddy, and they liked my work.


----------



## jefflovstrom




----------



## Normsworld

Hey Dave , things will work out .Remember " cooler heads prevail " .Found a good girl there did ya . Great ! Maybe it was meant to be . I'm staying at home ,blasting out out an occasional service call close to home . Next Williamsburg day , I'll scoot by your folks place . I haven't forgot .So far all my jobs been Hampton way .My son is coming home from Utah to help me with Laurie . He's already in Ohio now , if I knew you wanted a lift sooner ,he'd a picked you up .He's due here any day, but he found a girl there so he's draggin a leg ( third leg ! ). Once he get's here I can get out . Is your brother still there ?


----------



## treeslayer

Yeah, michael is still there. and the only big issue left is the kitchen sink drain UNDER the house.

still a good month or so of working weather here.


----------



## treeslayer

zopi said:


> That sucks...
> 
> Let me know when you get back to W-burg..I'll get on the scooter and run up and buy you a beer...




Looking forward to it. so you are into milling, huh?


----------



## zopi

treeslayer said:


> Looking forward to it. so you are into milling, huh?



yeah..been too busy here for awhile, gonna try to get some lumber cut this fall, I'm currently updating my climbing skills and learning to apply them to 
trees, as I heat with wood and am constantly looking for (free) sawlogs, I always get asked if I can (insert question of your choice) prune, take down,
or clean up this tree...so I slid back in here for some constructive reading..

I live just south of the Surry line in Isle of Wight...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> still a good month or so of working weather here.



You baby! There is a good two or three months left.


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> You baby! There is a good two or three months left.





Not for this southern boy with barely 3% body fat. 

I wanna go back to Texas, or somewhere else down thataway. somebody down south needs to make me a job offer.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Yeah, yeah, found a good woman and already planing on moving along...


----------



## treeslayer

moving around, not moving on.

Take my travelling show on the road weekly.


----------



## BakerTREE

We've picked up pretty well here in north texas   I would love to have a man of your caliber runnin' the show for a crew down here; unfortunately, I think you are completely worth more than I could afford since you'd probably work us back out of work in no time flat  

Good luck as you move around! I always enjoy seeing what greatness you get yourself into... of course, make sure the treeslayer stays safe while livin' dangerous!
-James


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> You baby! There is a good two or three months left.



Get you a pair of ski bibs, turtleneck, ski hat w just face open, down vest, ski gloves w rubber palms and have at it all winter. Better than 95 and humid IMO.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> Get you a pair of ski bibs, turtleneck, ski hat w just face open, down vest, ski gloves w rubber palms and have at it all winter. Better than 95 and humid IMO.



Same here. 

Maybe 15*, overcast, wind blowing 30mph off a lake and up my pants-leg is a bit too much for me these days. Also, I cannot find any gloves that fit that will stand up to the wear. No one makes them big enough.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Maybe 15*, overcast, wind blowing 30mph off a lake and up my pants-leg is a bit too much for me these days.



I'm prob. home on that day too (lake not incl.). But if you got take downs all day like we had last winter after the hurricane you can keep warm and maybe even be sweating.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> I'm prob. home on that day too (lake not incl.). But if you got take downs all day like we had last winter after the hurricane you can keep warm and maybe even be sweating.



Been there, sometimes you get easy ground work you can still do on those bitter cold days. I've had some single digit days that were sunny and calm and it was not too bad to work in. I've used neoprene ice fishing gloves on days like that, most days they are way too warm to wear, and they fall apart pretty fast. I'll go through a few $8 pair of ski gloves from Menards per season. They have no grip though, so climbing sucks with them on.


----------



## treevet

Never thought about checking out ice fishing gloves. We got a "Bass Pro Shop" nearby. I usually use expensive leather lined gloves with gathers on the top for climbing in winter for grip. You can buy them at an outlet called TJ Max around here for less than ten bucks.

Tonight I am actually pulling out all my cold weather stuff and getting it organized....an annual thing. To me it is just another aspect of gear and you know, tree guys love gear. I love to try to get the perfect cold weather outfit for climbing.


----------



## treeslayer

good advice, thanks. I agree about the wind, too. as long as I have several pairs of excellent gloves, and bundle well, I'm good down to the low digits, but put wind in the pic...........

what I'm doing also matters, climbing = good / flying a bucket = freezing to death.


----------



## treeslayer

BakerTREE said:


> We've picked up pretty well here in north texas   I would love to have a man of your caliber runnin' the show for a crew down here; unfortunately, I think you are completely worth more than I could afford since you'd probably work us back out of work in no time flat
> 
> Good luck as you move around! I always enjoy seeing what greatness you get yourself into... of course, make sure the treeslayer stays safe while livin' dangerous!
> -James




Man, I love Texas, where you at? 
I'd like to set up some "working vacation"trips down that way. 
We should talk about it, 
I would like to figure out a good weekly rate that would keep me busy, 
and be affordable to whoever, wherever.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Man, I love Texas, where you at?
> I'd like to set up some "working vacation"trips down that way.
> We should talk about it,
> I would like to figure out a good weekly rate that would keep me busy,
> and be affordable to whoever, wherever.



Irving is between Dallas and Ft Worth near six flags, I am closer:rant: I used to live there too:monkey:


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Irving is between Dallas and Ft Worth near six flags, I am closer:rant: I used to live there too:monkey:



Wayne, how's Arkansas for work? I'll ride down for a week and we could slay some big-uns, bro.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Wayne, how's Arkansas for work? I'll ride down for a week and we could slay some big-uns, bro.



Have got one job in the month not doin good here trying to avoid going belly up.


----------



## treeslayer

then you will have to come here. 
I'm picking up work, and need some more local help.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> then you will have to come here.
> I'm picking up work, and need some more local help.



Lol you are the slayer good for ya where is here?


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you are the slayer good for ya where is here?




McHenry County, Illinois. About 50 miles NW of Chicago.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> McHenry County, Illinois. About 50 miles NW of Chicago.


too far from the mason when running on empty got a job or two to do now but nothing big


----------



## treeslayer

Raining hard here, Tiny. hows TX? this must be hurricane Rick.


----------



## Brimmstone

raining like hell for three days now. I'm not even near the house though. I'm about four hours north doing some work on a piece of land for a friend.


----------



## treeslayer

call me when you need a break.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I got work, if it were not raining 3 days out of 7.

Sunny while I'm in school...


----------



## treevet

Yeah, I got plenty of work (for 2 guys) but it is pouring again today. No reason to think this rain is not gonna continue thru winter and give gads of snow. Snow plow might be a good investment on my new pickup. Anybody ever buy a used one? $5500. is hard to cover in one season plowing driveways.


----------



## treeslayer

snowplowing and salting are BIG business here. the way it :censored: rains, no wonder.

I'm running a big ad in tomorrow's paper, we'll see how my fall season looks.


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> snowplowing and salting are BIG business here. the way it :censored: rains, no wonder.
> 
> I'm running a big ad in tomorrow's paper, we'll see how my fall season looks.



It helps diversify a little David. Ever try planting and firewood sales. I get a nice little knock from these 2 every fall into winter. I am even considering top coating driveways too. That looks like some damn easy chump change.


----------



## treeslayer

Sold a LOT of firewood, commercially, growing up, and thru my 20's. now its strictly for heat, though I do enjoy firewood missions once in a while.

Planting, sure, if I could sell it.

And I did sealcoating, once. summertime in VA, 95 degrees and humid as hell. got that sh*t all over me. 

I have an ace up my sleeve though. 

oh snap, forgot about this :censored: economy. aint nobody building.


----------



## gr8scott72

treeslayer said:


> Sold a LOT of firewood, commercially, growing up, and thru my 20's. now its strictly for heat, though I do enjoy firewood missions once in a while.
> 
> Planting, sure, if I could sell it.
> 
> And I did sealcoating, once. summertime in VA, 95 degrees and humid as hell. got that sh*t all over me.
> 
> I have an ace up my sleeve though.
> 
> oh snap, forgot about this :censored: economy. aint nobody building.



Yeah, you forgot that's why you're back to slaying trees. lol


----------



## treevet

I was thinkin maybe chimney cleaning too. Not a lot of thinkin involved and that is my kind of job. (kinda like take downs)


----------



## treeslayer

gr8scott72 said:


> Yeah, you forgot that's why you're back to slaying trees. lol




Bingo!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> I was thinkin maybe chimney cleaning too. Not a lot of thinkin involved and that is my kind of job. (kinda like take downs)



Blowing gutters on 10 pitch roofs


----------



## zopi

treevet said:


> I was thinkin maybe chimney cleaning too. Not a lot of thinkin involved and that is my kind of job. (kinda like take downs)



I was actually thinking about the same thing earlier...I'll probably get cured of it tomorrow...I've got to clean one flu and install liner and stove in another...


----------



## treeslayer

The liability issue would scare me away.


----------



## zopi

yep...got cured of that crap...got the new chimney liner in, got the other one swept...whole job, between the wind blowing and fighting with wasps over who owns the bloody chimney....sucked. 

I need to go mangle a tree somewhere.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Bingo!


Hmm guy's we may be aiming too low we might be better off politicians heck all the requirements are easy.


----------



## treeslayer




----------



## gr8scott72

treeslayer said:


>



Um, that's just a tad too small.


----------



## Blakesmaster

gr8scott72 said:


> Um, that's just a tad too small.



That's what she said. Ba dum ching


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Anyone in Colorado need Dave's help? He likes working in the snow!


----------



## treeslayer

Yep, gonna go to denver and shovel snow off the trees.


----------



## treeslayer

Actually, gonna have to clean up VA it looks like, went home on vacation and walked into a bad storm.

brought the camera, too.


----------



## cam185

Colorado arborists are the greatest! I grew up cutting in colorado in 4 feet of snow at times, its a good change being here in texas. Its nov and im still wearing short sleeves!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

cam185 said:


> Colorado arborists are the greatest! I grew up cutting in colorado in 4 feet of snow at times, its a good change being here in texas. Its nov and im still wearing short sleeves!!!



Worked in Livingston Tex in the early eighties might be nice now but summer sucked it was their worst summer in history at that time


----------



## treeslayer

Well, I'm back in Illinois, We had a good vacation in VA, and I managed to hit a few storm jobs while I was there, which puts me at 19 hurricanes now.:kilt:


came back to a bunch of work, over 20 jobs already. my quarter page ad only runs on Saturday, but I have enough work already to get me to x-mas.  

and I won my lawsuit for the car accident back in 2006, and I get the check next week. a 660 or 360, (maybe both) for sure. Gonna be a good winter. 

And the under-armour level 3 are some awesome long johns.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Well, I'm back in Illinois, We had a good vacation in VA, and I managed to hit a few storm jobs while I was there, which puts me at 19 hurricanes now.:kilt:
> 
> 
> came back to a bunch of work, over 20 jobs already. my quarter page ad only runs on Saturday, but I have enough work already to get me to x-mas.
> 
> and I won my lawsuit for the car accident back in 2006, and I get the check next week. a 660 or 360, (maybe both) for sure. Gonna be a good winter.
> 
> And the under-armour level 3 are some awesome long johns.



Lol its t shirt weather still but arctic zone carharts are the stuff.


----------



## zopi

treeslayer said:


> Well, I'm back in Illinois, We had a good vacation in VA, and I managed to hit a few storm jobs while I was there, which puts me at 19 hurricanes now.:kilt:
> 
> 
> came back to a bunch of work, over 20 jobs already. my quarter page ad only runs on Saturday, but I have enough work already to get me to x-mas.
> 
> and I won my lawsuit for the car accident back in 2006, and I get the check next week. a 660 or 360, (maybe both) for sure. Gonna be a good winter.
> 
> And the under-armour level 3 are some awesome long johns.




Aww crap, and I missed you...Been doing a little cutting out of the
nor'easter too...Surry and IOW counties...scoring a few sawlogs..my eagle eyed wife finagled me a great big wind blown red cedar out of downtown smithfield today...that sucker is gonna be on the mill post haste...

Watch out for the ice bunnies up there...


----------



## treeslayer

FINALLY BACK AT IT !!!!!!! :kilt: lotta jobs lined up here in Mchenry, county.

Went to Minn./St Paul for the weekend, and sold a job there, too! 

Gonna be a N i i i i c c e x-mas.


----------



## treeslayer

And I got to work in the snow yesterday, and it was very cool. trimmed a 80' foot oak on the Fox river, the view in the with the snow falling was unbelievably beautiful and serene. Temp was low 20's with the wind chill, 
and I was toasty warm with my layers.


Plus I was paid good, in cash.


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> And I got to work in the snow yesterday, and it was very cool. trimmed a 80' foot oak on the Fox river, the view in the with the snow falling was unbelievably beautiful and serene. Temp was low 20's with the wind chill,
> and I was toasty warm with my layers.
> 
> 
> Plus I was paid good, in cash.



pictures please....:camera:


----------



## oldirty

its early bro. lol.

winter work is a good time. you like ice?


----------



## treevet

It was 26 degrees f. here when we started work today. Felt great if you dress right and keep busy.


----------



## jefflovstrom

BBBBRRRRRbbbbbrrrr!
Too cold for me !


----------



## gr8scott72

jefflovstrom said:


> BBBBRRRRRbbbbbrrrr!
> Too cold for me !



Me too! There is actually white stuff falling out of the sky right now. I'm too far south for that crap.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

The western Great Lakes region is supposed to get hit hard next week. Wet sloppy stuff too, lake effect mixed with rain.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...extField2=-88.01051&site=all&unit=0&dd=0&bw=0

This is for my zipcode


----------



## briggstwiggs

way to cold for me still getting off work. puting on some shorts and do a little spec fishin at night. I feel sorry for you guys. the cold is like a rainy day to me i hate it


----------



## treevet

briggstwiggs said:


> way to cold for me still getting off work. puting on some shorts and do a little spec fishin at night. I feel sorry for you guys. the cold is like a rainy day to me i hate it



no offense but I would hate to live in the hot all the time and esp lose the seasons which are good for renewal and hope. Love a crisp clear cold day with no wind.

Love rainy days too on occasion.


----------



## Blakesmaster

*The white stuff.*

Got this today, and it's still coming down. It's nice for now but I'll be tired of it w/in a week. lol


----------



## briggstwiggs

treevet said:


> no offense but I would hate to live in the hot all the time and esp lose the seasons which are good for renewal and hope. Love a crisp clear cold day with no wind.
> 
> Love rainy days too on occasion.



ya your right I lived in Indiana for 15 years moved to florida and wouldnt move back. but i like to visit in winter. In Fl. the trees pretty much grow all year around keeps you busy dont get me wrong it does slow down but I get by


----------



## deevo

briggstwiggs said:


> way to cold for me still getting off work. puting on some shorts and do a little spec fishin at night. I feel sorry for you guys. the cold is like a rainy day to me i hate it



At least we don't have to worry about the gators sneeking up on us! lol!


----------



## treeslayer

well, snowed again today and a blizzard forecasted for tomorrow. 10" + and gonna wreak havoc on the commuters.

Me, well, we got a full fridge and pantry, garage full of firewood and beer, and a satellite TV and DVR in every room. let it :censored: snow. 

oh yeah, and the GF collects lingerie and high heels. 

I line up a BUSY day, and hammer 3-4 jobs, and can hibernate 3-4 days a week if need be. And there's always snowplowing for a buddy.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> well, snowed again today and a blizzard forecasted for tomorrow. 10" + and gonna wreak havoc on the commuters.
> 
> Me, well, we got a full fridge and pantry, garage full of firewood and beer, and a satellite TV and DVR in every room. let it :censored: snow.
> 
> oh yeah, and the GF collects lingerie and high heels.
> 
> I line up a BUSY day, and hammer 3-4 jobs, and can hibernate 3-4 days a week if need be. And there's always snowplowing for a buddy.



your gonna really love it when winter sets in lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> no offense but I would hate to live in the hot all the time and esp lose the seasons which are good for renewal and hope. Love a crisp clear cold day with no wind.
> 
> Love rainy days too on occasion.



30° and rain really can be great lol


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> 30° and rain really can be great lol



for drinking in the garage with the door open.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> for drinking in the garage with the door open.



I'll cheers to that.


----------



## treeslayer

and that is exactly what I'm doing, drinking beers in the garage and splitting some killer white cedar and some petrified oak I pruned out.

we get the GOOD wood, huh?


----------



## Blakesmaster

#### man, the guy I was supposed to climb for today put it off till tomorrow so after running this to my welder






I decided to make one of these and work on some ads.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> for drinking in the garage with the door open.



Well not what I meant, more like making the phone ring lmfao


----------



## treeslayer

-5 degrees here this morning, and a vicious wind chill.

I'm going to go hit a job or 2 just to prove I can, then back to the fireplace and all this beer. 

:censored: cold up here, we won't be turning the truck off. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Be careful about the hydraulics. I small bit of water in the fluid will ice up and clog the filter. I've seen a few hoses blow from the over pressure.


----------



## treevet

Little quick shot of starter gets the diesels going and no harm done too. Used to mess around with those block heaters. I am heading out into the tundra.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I've got some snow loaded spruce to do today. It is finally above +5  it was -7 when we got up.


----------



## treeslayer

I'm going to hammer some medium sized dead cherry trees (firewood for home, of course), and prune some crabapples. one decent job, maybe 3-4 hours total.

that will be enough, I'm sure.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

All i gotta do is get the spruce on the ground for today. I've found some gloves that almost fit my hands; at $14 i hope they last more then a day


----------



## treeslayer

John, how far are you from me? you owe me a meal............


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> John, how far are you from me? you owe me a meal............



No more then two hours.

Have you been to Foxwillow Pine out in Woodstock IL yet? You should do it in spring/summer before you leave the area. Rich has some of the most outrageous dwarf trees in the nursery.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> No more then two hours.
> 
> Have you been to Foxwillow Pine out in Woodstock IL yet? You should do it in spring/summer before you leave the area. Rich has some of the most outrageous dwarf trees in the nursery.



What kind of dwarfs. One of my neighbors/customers has a beech that almost 40 years old and doesn't reach my waist and is healthy as can be.

Interesting side story.....today we are heading to the job in a big truck with my gm following me in the pickup. We are going up a steep hill windy road in an old established neighborhood. Something catches my eye in the side view mirror.

I figure something big and round fell off the truck. Next thing it bounces a couple of times and starts running down the hill. It was a big fat raccoon. He had had enough of the "wind chill factor" after sleeping comfortably in my side box all night.

My gm said he just cracked up it looked like a cartoon.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> What kind of dwarfs. One of my neighbors/customers has a beech that almost 40 years old and doesn't reach my waist and is healthy as can be.



http://www.richsfoxwillowpines.com/

More then you can shake a stick at. It would be worth the trip, even for you, just once. Maybe if you go to Chicago for the ISA this summer.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> http://www.richsfoxwillowpines.com/
> 
> More then you can shake a stick at. It would be worth the trip, even for you, just once. Maybe if you go to Chicago for the ISA this summer.



Interesting, thanks, I love to wander around nurseries.


----------



## treeslayer

I work in woodstock a couple times a week, I'll have to check em out.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> I work in woodstock a couple times a week, I'll have to check em out.



If you go in spring, the Acer _triflorum_ look really cool when the buds are swelling. The bud scales are very distinct and you cans see each one.


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> http://www.richsfoxwillowpines.com/
> 
> More then you can shake a stick at. It would be worth the trip, even for you, just once. Maybe if you go to Chicago for the ISA this summer.



I looked em up, John, I know this place and drive by it a lot.  never would have thought to stop in.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Rich is so cool to talk too, he really has a passion for dwarf conifers. There are some very interesting cvs in his stock, limber pine that grows prostrate like a ground cover, he had a tormented ginkgo a few years ago that he espaliered and would not tell anyone what it went for...


----------



## treeslayer

Well, it's 6 deg. today, and I have to go bid a couple more jobs. I am now getting calls for some BIG arsed trees, pruning a few big maples and whacking several other monsters. 
kinda hard to do much on ice covered ground.

On another note, I've gotten called out yet again to remove another Blue Spruce, the third in 2 weeks. healthy, good location, WTF ?????????


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> Well, it's 6 deg. today, and I have to go bid a couple more jobs. I am now getting calls for some BIG arsed trees, pruning a few big maples and whacking several other monsters.
> kinda hard to do much on ice covered ground.
> 
> On another note, I've gotten called out yet again to remove another Blue Spruce, the third in 2 weeks. healthy, good location, WTF ?????????



Not in agreement but often spruce are planted in too small of an area and the spread of the skirt just eats up all their property. This is unlike a deciduous tree that all the lower branches are removed and all that is there is the trunk and at the most maybe 3 feet or so are consumed unlike a spruce that may eat up a hundred feet. They look real cute when little and fit in the space but when big they block everything from driveways to walkways to views to light and air. They belong out in an open space. Landscapers fault usually.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> they look real cute when little and fit in the space but when big they block everything from driveways to walkways to views to light and air. They belong out in an open space. Landscapers fault usually.



What he said. We call it Spruce Abuse around here, way to many Colorado's have been planted and there are disease pressures. The you have the odd old and healthy one that takes up too much space. I usually offer a raise and spiral prune first to see if they can adapt the new concept to that. Quite often it is an issue of wanting to change the entire design. The comparatively huge tree makes the house look small....


----------



## treeslayer

They sure do eat up space. Raising them up would help a little, but change their appearance. all 3 were off the corners of the houses, (too close) when they should have been out IN the yard.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> They sure do eat up space. Raising them up would help a little, but change their appearance. all 3 were off the corners of the houses, (too close) when they should have been out IN the yard.



That is very common, people get sick of the duff buildup in the gutters. It would probably stress the tree quite a bit to raise something that much, though I have sold a few where they were raised gradually so the tree and the client could get used to it. This was because I billed it as a cheap light trim, do an hour total with drive when I was in the area. Do this for several years and it looks pretty good, throw in a few other trees where you do a touch here and there and you have a small client for a long time.


----------



## treeslayer

God, I love them small clients, people who want what's right for the tree. 

I try not to prune more than 25%, which can be too much for some species, especially with homeowners pointing.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Man I hate spruces. Put six of 'em down today. My neighbor comes to me last week asking about taking some dead "pines" down for his grandma and that he would help so I didn't need the crew. Just put them on the ground. I say, ok and we cruise this morning to her farm. My eyes lit up when I saw a '####in barn. "Hey bud, you got a tractor in there?" He fires up this big allis chalmers 200







and I just started tying ropes high and notching them low. Only had to piece out 1 that was in the wires. 2 hours later I'm eatin' brownies and drinkin' coffee with grandma with a check in my pocket.


----------



## treeslayer

Big difference between a spruce and most pines if ya gotta clean up, but a cut-n-run with a tractor? Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> Big difference between a spruce and most pines if ya gotta clean up, but a cut-n-run with a tractor? Sweeeeeet.



You ain't kiddin' boss, they were a PITA to climb and tie off but when they smash into the ground, ya choke 'em off to the tractor and watch them disappear around the corner that there is a good felling I must say.


----------



## treeslayer

Dragged em whole? off into the sunset? priceless my brother, priceless. 

Should have shot some video, sounds almost like treeclimber p o r n .


----------



## Blakesmaster

This is the m and effer I did yesterday. White pine. 1 of 11 I did the previous 4 days. No drop zone, brittle as hell from the cold ( think massive branches snapping off with a little bump ) . Windy, colder n' ####, no drop zone. Service drop on one side, brand new house on another, 1000's of dollars worth of landscaping directly under, plus another house under the canopy, a shed and a stone fireplace, not too mention the ground sloped toward the new house pretty seriously so even chunking down blocks became more of a barracade building endeavor for the ground crew. Like I said, NO ####in' drop zone. That's me about 12 feet up with a 390XP sportin' a 24 inch bar. I used it for the last 60 feet of this 100 plus co dom.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> Dragged em whole? off into the sunset? priceless my brother, priceless.
> 
> Should have shot some video, sounds almost like treeclimber p o r n .



It was real good compared to what I'd been through the past few days, chief.


----------



## treeslayer

Blakesmaster said:


> This is the m and effer I did yesterday. White pine. 1 of 11 I did the previous 4 days. No drop zone, brittle as hell from the cold ( think massive branches snapping off with a little bump ) . Windy, colder n' ####, no drop zone. Service drop on one side, brand new house on another, 1000's of dollars worth of landscaping directly under, plus another house under the canopy, a shed and a stone fireplace, not too mention the ground sloped toward the new house pretty seriously so even chunking down blocks became more of a barracade building endeavor for the ground crew. Like I said, NO ####in' drop zone. That's me about 12 feet up with a 390XP sportin' a 24 inch bar. I used it for the last 60 feet of this 100 plus co dom.




:jawdrop:  well done.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> God, I love them small clients, people who want what's right for the tree.
> 
> I try not to prune more than 25%, which can be too much for some species, especially with homeowners pointing.



I try to go even less then that if it is all in one general area, 25% of the lower canopy on a spruce can be 70% of the dynamic mass of the tree.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> Big difference between a spruce and most pines if ya gotta clean up, but a cut-n-run with a tractor? Sweeeeeet.



I think spruce will fill a chiptruck up faster then any other tree.


----------



## Blakesmaster

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I think spruce will fill a chiptruck up faster then any other tree.



I'd agree with that. I think it was you who said a few months ago that you almost always underestimate the amount of debris in a spruce. It still always surprises me how much those things have.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Blakesmaster said:


> I'd agree with that. I think it was you who said a few months ago that you almost always underestimate the amount of debris in a spruce. It still always surprises me how much those things have.



I'll own that  I also have a problem with the amount of wood that needs to come out of willow removals  I'll ballpark it then do an auto doubling.

When with my clients running 1-ton's I'll figure at least one load for each large spruce. "You sure all that'll fit?" Don't do any medium wood til the brush is all gone!" The flipside is that they are the fastest to get on the ground. I can usually bury a 3 man ground crew if I feel like it.


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I try to go even less then that if it is all in one general area, 25% of the lower canopy on a spruce can be 70% of the dynamic mass of the tree.




True that, what I meant by too much for some species.
raise one 5' - 8' thats 40 feet tall and you've pushed it.

I've done one recently that was huge, we chipped onsite, and would have filled a one ton with chips and then some. brush? LOL


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> No more then two hours.
> 
> Have you been to Foxwillow Pine out in Woodstock IL yet? You should do it in spring/summer before you leave the area. Rich has some of the most outrageous dwarf trees in the nursery.








Here is that dwarf weeping beech I was told is over 40 years old.


----------



## brnchbrkr

*MidAmShow-Chicago*

http://www.midam.org/Exhibit Locators/exhibit_locators.html


----------



## treeslayer

brnchbrkr said:


> http://www.midam.org/Exhibit Locators/exhibit_locators.html




Tim, you going? How about you, JPS?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I can't afford to go to that, the WAA is in February for which I'll be able to make 2 days of, with school being on Tu/Th schedule next semester. I do hope to be able to afford a few days at the ISA shindig this summer. TCIA will be in PA next fall, which would make it impossible for me to make.



> Annual Conference
> 
> The 2010 WAA/DNR Annual Conference and Trade Show, "Introducing A New 'Variety' of Tree Care Options" will be held in Green Bay, February 7-9th, 2010. Featured speakers include Gary Johnson, University of Minnesota, and Christina Wells of Clemson University. View the complete Conference Brochure. Secure on-line registration is now available. SAVE $20 by taking advantage of our Early Bird Registration.


----------



## brnchbrkr

*Ice!*

Have to watch your step today. May even put a few extra ice screws in your boots this morning. 

Still dark here, but getting some wood for the morning stove, noticed my Redbud hanging pretty low over the sidewalk this morning. Normally can walk under, no problem. This morning, the dog can just about get under it.
2-3" ice hanging off of all the trees. 

Rain and flood warnings for this afternoon when things warm up. 

hohoho....


----------



## treeslayer

wish me luck guys........I'm flying from Milwaulkee into Baltimore friday afternoon with my GF, to pick up my kids saturday and go to my parents in Wmsbg. for a week. 

The weather looks iffy, but we have a nice hotel room in the inner harbor and are going to barhop and party up a little. ok, maybe a lot. 
of course have lined up some tree jobs in VA, got a big sweet one in Kingsmill. 

I have flown almost 15,000 miles this year, all to climb trees. God I love it.


----------



## treevet

Wishing you luck Dave...."Good Luck and Merry Christmas"


----------



## huskystihl

NCTREE said:


> So if a customer asks you to top his maple tree knowing it will be the demise of the tree you will do it? I would try to educate the HO on the proper way to prune the tree and risks involved from bad pruning techniques. Maybe you should stick to pushing lawnmowers.



I agree on the educating the homeowner part but you should have picked a different tree for your example. We set one on fire by the burnpile and the dam thing grew back! Whirly gigs and all. But yes take a norwegian maple like we have in our front yard and if I was to take the wrong approach it would be charley browns christmas tree. As far as tree slayer goes, calm down bud! People are just razzin ya and getting all defensive does no good. Tree service is dangerouse work and if you don't know what your doin some little old lady will turn pit bull on ya in a hurry and put ya in the hospital. Trust your ability's and who care what others think.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey Slayer, I was wondering about your traveling with your gear. Are you able to bring your saws? I went to Catalina Island years ago to take out eucs and it was difficult to bring my stuff. Do they make you remove anything?
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

These days it is better to fastfreight work gear, especially saws. The last gig I flew into I did one carry on and freighted everything else. 

Back in 03(?) when i worked with Dave we freighted most of our gear back home that would not fit in trucks. Most of us left with more then we came after 5 weeks or more of hurricane work.


----------



## treeslayer

Back in Illinois after a long painful trip home for xmas, and got my laptop fixed, too.  
TSA regulations will not allow a chainsaw anywhere on a plane if it is not brand new in an original box, (never fueled). then only in checked baggage.


I managed to sneak my 200t powerhead on a few times buried in my clothing duffel bag after a super cleaning, to remove all traces of gas and oil, (they use sniffers in baggage areas). bar and chain packed with gear.
I always tell the people at baggage what the bag holds, and what I do. they always trip out, a traveling tree climber? then they search the heck out of it.

I tried to check it through Newport News VA (flying to Houston) in my gear bag once, and they paged me at the gate, and busted my chops about it. I had to :censored: leave it. my dad had to go back and retrieve it.

I always go home with twice as much, too. After Isabel in 03, my guys were drop shipping gang boxes full home.


----------



## jefflovstrom

I was wondering how you did it. 
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

All I really need is my duffel bag of climbing gear, and my duffel bag of clothing.

Boots on the ground, a laptop and a couple cellphones and I'm in business.
saws, ropes, and big items are locally assets easily found.

that and a good woman, I'm in business.


----------



## NCTREE

treeslayer said:


> All I really need is my duffel bag of climbing gear, and my duffel bag of clothing.
> 
> Boots on the ground, a laptop and a couple cellphones and I'm in business.
> saws, ropes, and big items are locally assets easily found.
> 
> that and a good woman, I'm in business.



All the above easily found like you said except for a good women. They seem harder to find now or days, especially the older I get.


----------



## treeslayer

and when you get to a cold weather environ like here in IL, add 150 lbs more clothing and boots. 

jeez, its 9 degrees, 8" of snow forecast tonight and 0 degree temps this week later and I have some big jobs waiting.
If I don't clean the job today, it will get snowed on, froze in, and NOT PAID.:censored: 
I prefer takedown, cut up, and stage one day and do cleanups the next day on bigger jobs. easier to schedule labor and hauling that way.

Oh well, plenty food, beer, and direct TV and a good woman at work.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> and a good woman at work.



As she should be, lol.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Behind every old treeman is a woman with a good job


----------



## oldirty

hahaha. jps thats a riot!

and as dave knows fully well after all these years of climbing you find the best crotch and tie in. and after you got it all brushed out, strategic wood placement.

lol.

lets see some snow pics man.


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Behind every old treeman is a woman with a good job



Yes, indeed.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

My Diane is a IBEW Electrical Sister with seniority and at the top of her pay grade.


----------



## outofmytree

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Behind every old treeman is a woman with a good job



Yep.


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> My Diane is a IBEW Electrical Sister with seniority and at the top of her pay grade.



What Local# John? An A wireman sounds like. that's me, too. my masters license was just icing, didn't pay extra. I was Local # 26 out of Wash. DC, and #666 from Richmond VA before that.

Been about 3 years now, I only miss it on cold days............I've thought about signing here, but so little work, and jumping the bench doesn't go over well around here I bet.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Behind every old treeman is a woman with a good job



Keep em working cause when they stop they pretend they are working by asking you what you are doing and telling you what to do all day (same thing they do to you now when they get home from work).

Your screw off time will drop significantly too.

:deadhorse: (this is you in the role of the horse) haha


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> Keep em working cause when they stop they pretend they are working by asking you what you are doing and telling you what to do all day (same thing they do to you now when they get home from work).


 

I don't have that problem, she has a real high paying job and brings work home. hell, I cook the dinner, wash the dishes and then pay my rent in the bedroom.

loving every minute of it, too...............................


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> What Local# John? An A wireman sounds like. that's me, too. my masters license was just icing, didn't pay extra. I was Local # 26 out of Wash. DC, and #666 from Richmond VA before that.
> 
> Been about 3 years now, I only miss it on cold days............I've thought about signing here, but so little work, and jumping the bench doesn't go over well around here I bet.



She is in IT support with We Energies local 2150 clomes to mind.



treevet said:


> :deadhorse: (this is you in the role of the horse) haha



That is just being married 



treeslayer said:


> I don't have that problem, she has a real high paying job and brings work home. hell, I cook the dinner.
> 
> loving every minute of it, too...............................



I do the house keeping on these slow days, the problems been that there have been way too many of them the past three years, and we've been together five this month


----------



## treevet

Happy Anniversary :wave:

It is nice to be able to let the old girls take a rest when they get a little older.

My theory worked out in that if you marry them smokin hot....they will still be hot at 60.:love1:

Let em retire and buy em a gym membership.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I was thinking of a carrier in The Suck, so I let a few of those go. My "tastes" have always been towards the modern Valkyrie morphotype, (not Wagnerian! :eeek: more Borris Vallejo.) If you would have told me six years ago I would be with a zaftig Pollacki princes, I would have laughed.


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> Let em retire and buy em a gym membership.



HA! I must be retired! 

She bought ME a gym membership, and we go every night now, guess that means I'm a toy boy.:lifter:


----------



## tree MDS

des170stihl said:


> I like post #7 by stihl o matic... That was a good one... :greenchainsaw:



I guess this is where MDS should just shut up this time. Lol.


----------



## treeslayer

des170stihl said:


> I like post #7 by stihl o matic... That was a good one... :greenchainsaw:


So you neg rep me for cracking a joke on you? that's`what the smilie was for.


----------



## oldirty

reddened him up for you man.


----------



## treevet

added a little more


----------



## outofmytree

Ha!. I negrepped myself for ya!


----------



## treeslayer

well, my man PM'ed me, he realized the error of his ways. we traded apologies, he's a noob, entitled to a little latitude. 

I've been on here so long you'd think I knew better. 

almost a foot of new snow, gonna stay frozen til next week, (maybe).
:censored: it, I'm gonna buy a sled.


----------



## treeslayer

outofmytree said:


> Ha!. I negrepped myself for ya!



Knew I could count on ya!

hey, whats the temp there? I got cabin fever, thought I might drive on down................................


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> almost a foot of new snow, gonna stay frozen til next week, (maybe).
> :censored: it, I'm gonna buy a sled.



No snowmobile yet? I know guys who buy one in fall and trade it for a jetski in spring, they loss with each trade is thought of as rental cost.


----------



## treeslayer

Thats what I should get  get a cheap one for $400+
but they have to be stickered by the state supposedly. :censored: Taxes.
Heck, the old style downhill sleds (wood and metal) are $150+:jawdrop:
we have county park sledding hill with lights 1/2 mile from me, awesome slope.
really ppular around here, they have several n McHenry county.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> Thats what I should get  get a cheap one for $400+
> but they have to be stickered by the state supposedly. :censored: Taxes.
> Heck, the old style downhill sleds (wood and metal) are $150+:jawdrop:
> we have county park sledding hill with lights 1/2 mile from me, awesome slope.
> really ppular around here, they have several n McHenry county.



Get the cheap HDPE ones.


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Get the cheap HDPE ones.



HDPE???

target has inflatable ones for $12, sounds like me, better buy some patch kits though.


----------



## outofmytree

treeslayer said:


> Knew I could count on ya!
> 
> hey, whats the temp there? I got cabin fever, thought I might drive on down................................



33 real degrees. Thats about 92 in fairyheight.


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> well, my man PM'ed me, he realized the error of his ways. we traded apologies, he's a noob, entitled to a little latitude.
> 
> I've been on here so long you'd think I knew better.
> 
> almost a foot of new snow, gonna stay frozen til next week, (maybe).
> :censored: it, I'm gonna buy a sled.



I'll pos rep him next time I see him. That takes some class for a noob to apologize.


----------



## treevet

outofmytree said:


> 33 real degrees. Thats about 92 in fairyheight.



Is that just in the daytime or is that in the fortnight as well? ))


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> I'll pos rep him next time I see him. That takes some class for a noob to apologize.



:agree2:
I edited mine for him. what the he l l. its a new year.
everybody makes mistakes, owning them is a good thing. lord knows I make enough.


----------



## treeslayer

outofmytree said:


> 33 real degrees. Thats about 92 in fairyheight.



:censored: Why did I ask? I love hot weather.


----------



## outofmytree

"You better believe there will be times in your life
When you'll be feeling like a stumbling fool
So take it from me you'll learn more from your accidents
Than anything that you could ever learn at school" 

Billy Joel - Your Only Human (Second Wind)


----------



## treeslayer

outofmytree said:


> "You better believe there will be times in your life
> When you'll be feeling like a stumbling fool
> So take it from me you'll learn more from your accidents
> Than anything that you could ever learn at school"
> 
> Billy Joel - Your Only Human (Second Wind)



Makes me a genius. :hmm3grin2orange:

don't forget to vote for the mayor in arborist 101


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> Thats what I should get  get a cheap one for $400+
> but they have to be stickered by the state supposedly. :censored: Taxes.
> Heck, the old style downhill sleds (wood and metal) are $150+:jawdrop:
> we have county park sledding hill with lights 1/2 mile from me, awesome slope.
> really ppular around here, they have several n McHenry county.









Wanna race?

I know, there is this guy selling old tractor trailer tubes for 40 bucks Meanwhile that is what he expects to pay to have his tree cut down.

Anyway the specs on the sled:
I screwed and glued 2x4's to the binding hole. I used PC-11 Marine grade glue... its good glue. I used bicycle toe straps to help stay on but added the seat belt too. Also the seat is supported with Chevy valve springs so it don't hurt as much as it looks. Had to be able to steer so I put some rudders on it too. Oh the feeling of landing jumps :greenchainsaw: I did take it down a ski sloop.
That one broke up many years ago but I have a bunch of old skis to make another. the only thing I would do it to raise the seat so snow wouldn't pack under it as much.


----------



## treeslayer

sweet! the truck inner tube is a good idea, too. they blow up huge, probably cost more.


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> sweet! the truck inner tube is a good idea, too. they blow up huge, probably cost more.



My wife and I were flying down a hill on an inner tube... my dog ran up and bit it. Left us flat. I swear you can go to a tire shop and get a tube ( gonna have a few patches) for 11 bucks.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Last time I went "sledding" I used one of these.






It was pretty worthless in the deep stuff but once you got it out on the highway's freshly packed snow she zipped pretty good.


----------



## treemandan

Blakesmaster said:


> Last time I went "sledding" I used one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty worthless in the deep stuff but once you got it out on the highway's freshly packed snow she zipped pretty good.



Oh boy! I can picture it now. That's why I'm laughing. Pug out baby, pug out


----------



## treeslayer

Blakesmaster said:


> Last time I went "sledding" I used one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty worthless in the deep stuff but once you got it out on the highway's freshly packed snow she zipped pretty good.



Now that would work, we have solid ice covered hills here, and srew steering, I wanna hurtle down the slope out of control. put a good spin on it, too.
plus room for the beer!


----------



## treevet

Do ya get in their and then have somebody snap the top on, then give a little push? Howmany highway runs have you had Blakes?


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> Do ya get in their and then have somebody snap the top on, then give a little push? Howmany highway runs have you had Blakes?



You can do that but you gotta punch some holes in it first like we used to do with lightning bugs in mayonaise jars. And of course put a bottle of whiskey in there to simulate my natural habitat.


----------



## treevet

Blakesmaster said:


> You can do that but you gotta punch some holes in it first like we used to do with lightning bugs in mayonaise jars. And of course put a bottle of whiskey in there to simulate my natural habitat.



little medicinal doubage might be in order as well.


----------



## Blakesmaster

treevet said:


> little medicinal doubage might be in order as well.



No kidding. Some days I miss that stuff.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Now that would work, we have solid ice covered hills here, and srew steering, I wanna hurtle down the slope out of control. put a good spin on it, too.
> plus room for the beer!





treemandan said:


> Oh boy! I can picture it now. That's why I'm laughing. Pug out baby, pug out





Blakesmaster said:


> You can do that but you gotta punch some holes in it first like we used to do with lightning bugs in mayonaise jars. And of course put a bottle of whiskey in there to simulate my natural habitat.



Two novas and a blakes


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Two novas and a blakes



Thanks Rope, I'd hit ya back but I gotsta spread it round first. How you holdin' up down there, chief?


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks Rope, I'd hit ya back but I gotsta spread it round first. How you holdin' up down there, chief?



It ain't good but as long as I don't think about it grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  I am selling what I can going to try to down size and survive but time will tell.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> It ain't good but as long as I don't think about it grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  I am selling what I can going to try to down size and survive but time will tell.



Slow as hell here too, bud. Ain't worked since Christmas. Just joined a gym so I have something to do and get rid of that seasonal baggage. How'd it go with that direct tv thing?


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> It ain't good but as long as I don't think about it grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  I am selling what I can going to try to down size and survive but time will tell.



I put 5 pieces up for sale and sold one right after Christmas and then got busy. It will come around Wayne.


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> Slow as hell here too, bud. Ain't worked since Christmas. Just joined a gym so I have something to do and get rid of that seasonal baggage. How'd it go with that direct tv thing?



He wanted me to train for free and really at this time can't work probono lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> He wanted me to train for free and really at this time can't work probono lol



For FREE?!? You told him you'd kick his ass for free though, right?


----------



## ropensaddle

Sold my bronco to get through the month now selling my Dodge or grapple truck either should be enough for now


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


> For FREE?!? You told him you'd kick his ass for free though, right?



Lol told him free was not in my vocabulary lol


----------



## Blakesmaster

ropensaddle said:


> Lol told him free was not in my vocabulary lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Blakesmaster said:


>



I already got into a losing gig pulling horse trailers to Maine. I can't believe the guys that keep doing it, freight sucks, the only way to make real money is use the DOT papers as toilet paper and drive, forget the rules. Then it would pay but not what tree work does when you got it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

These are all over the internet for $5-10, they work great for kids, my lardaz makes them not worth it. Since you are a feather weight they should stiff fly for you.


----------



## treeslayer

The Dept of Defense briefed the president this morning.
They told President Obama that 2 Brazilian soldiers were killed in Iraq .
To everyone's surprise, all the color drained from Obama's face. 
Then he collapsed onto his desk, head in his hands, visibly shaken, almost in tears.

Finally, he composed himself and asked, 'Just how many is a brazilian?'

This is not surprising, since he obviously has no understanding of billion or trillion either.


----------



## BakerTREE

yeah... i got a laugh from that  thanks

The worditude usage is better fitting to a bushism-nacular, but brazilan does sound like a big number. I'd like a brazilian right about now -- oh, shoops...we have work in a few hours; why am I reading your post? And worse, why am I rambling a response. Oh - it's a mistletoe removal and prune job...


----------



## treeslayer

BakerTREE said:


> .we have work in a few hours; why am I reading your post? And worse, why am I rambling a response. Oh - it's a mistletoe removal and prune job...




bet you're wearing long johns today, too, huh? 
its a balmy 18 deg. and forecasting snow again here...:bang:


And oldirty better keep hiding in his basement, talking all that smack about the Pats, you know, the ravens doormat yesterday? Brady sucked eggs, and oldirty needs a new team now...............

And don't get me started about the Packers loss, I thought I was having a coronary, what a game.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> And don't get me started about the Packers loss, I thought I was having a coronary, what a game.



That is a packers tradition, pulling defeat from the jaws of victory. I guess if you want to win, you have to show up before the first quarter ends.


----------



## treevet

Ben gals very predictable as well.

If Ocho stinko did half of what he said he would do we would be in the stupid bowl. If we kept TJ Whose Your Momma (Houshmanzada now at Seattle) we coulda been contenders. We all hate him and wish they had dumped him and will dump him.

Ben gals place kicker Shane Graham missed 2 easy crucial field goals. His name is on the menu for a steak at the local 4 star steak house Ruby's The Precinct. If you order one of those you better have your cell phone to call 911 for a choking emergency.


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> That is a packers tradition, pulling defeat from the jaws of victory. I guess if you want to win, you have to show up before the first quarter ends.



John, you was robbed. Rodgers looked good AFTER the first quarter, and looks very cool under pressure.

arizona abused the GB zone defense passing, and ran thru every hole.



treevet said:


> Ben gals very predictable as well.
> Ben gals place kicker Shane Graham missed 2 easy crucial field goals. His name is on the menu for a steak at the local 4 star steak house Ruby's The Precinct. If you order one of those you better have your cell phone to call 911 for a choking emergency.



Dang Dave, don't suger coat it! that is harsh, and I"m 
who are the Jets, anyway? never heard of em.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> John, you was robbed. Rodgers looked good AFTER the first quarter, and looks very cool under pressure.
> 
> arizona abused the GB zone defense, and ran thru every hole.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Dave, don't suger coat it! that is harsh, and I"m
> who are the Jets, anyway? never heard of em.



Cowboys are after a ring :monkey:


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Cowboys are after a ring :monkey:



too bad brett and adrian are in the way.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> too bad brett and adrian are in the way.



They got something for them lol


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> They got something for them lol



KY jelly, bony homo better not leave home without it. 

the Dallas floor mats, now available in Minnesota.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> KY jelly, bony homo better not leave home without it.
> 
> the Dallas floor mats, now available in Minnesota.



Romo is going to make a floormat outta the goats


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> KY jelly, bony homo better not leave home without it.



:hmm3grin2orange: Him and his center has been spotted holding hands in the park. The trainer was asked to leave some stitches out of the back of the pants on the center's uni (Jan.,10, People)


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Romo is going to make a floormat outta the goats



Arkansas people sure do start drinking early on mondays, huh?

The Rope is drunk and rambling again, somebody call ozark, he supposed to be watching him......


----------



## outofmytree

Its funny how I have no idea what teams you are talking about or even what league/conference(?) it is, but I still recognise the language. Football trash talk is a universal language.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Arkansas people sure do start drinking early on mondays, huh?
> 
> The Rope is drunk and rambling again, somebody call ozark, he supposed to be watching him......


This is the rope on reality lol no drink since 1995:monkey: Anyway it will or should be a gg much history been made there. Cowboys are looking good but inexperience may prove fatal time will tell. I think it is time for another ring though.


----------



## treeslayer

outofmytree said:


> Its funny how I have no idea what teams you are talking about or even what league/conference(?) it is, but I still recognise the language. Football trash talk is a universal language.



Whats big there, rugby?

and you're signature ain't helping my recovery either. news year is over, bro.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Whats big there, rugby?
> 
> and you're signature ain't helping my recovery either. news year is over, bro.



You been up north so long its rubbin off news year lmfao yank brawhahahahah. Hey Romo bought a lariet to rope them goats in Mn. yee haw:monkey:


----------



## outofmytree

treeslayer said:


> Whats big there, rugby?
> 
> and you're signature ain't helping my recovery either. *news year is over*, bro.



Holy crap! its 2011 already! Damn it I know we are behind the times in upsidedownland but that's ridiculous!

The pink wording was just for you TS!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

outofmytree said:


> Football trash talk is a universal language.



So which one do you follow, Aus. rules, soccer, or rugby?

Give blood, play rugby. 

Actually I've been pretty ambivalent to team sports, sparing has always been my favorite activity.


----------



## outofmytree

John Paul Sanborn said:


> So which one do you follow, Aus. rules, soccer, or rugby?
> 
> Give blood, play rugby.
> 
> Actually I've been pretty ambivalent to team sports, sparing has always been my favorite activity.



Played rugby, follow Aussie rules.

And what is sparing? (sparring?)


----------



## treeslayer

outofmytree said:


> Played rugby, follow Aussie rules.
> 
> And what is sparing? (sparring?)



john means sparring. Boxing. his fingers are too big for the keyboard, he has to type with a pencil in each hand.


----------



## outofmytree

treeslayer said:


> john means sparring. Boxing. his fingers are too big for the keyboard, he has to type with a pencil in each hand.



Ahhh. Never got into that sort of work. Jumped around in white pyjamas for many years but not in boxer shorts.


----------



## treemandan

outofmytree said:


> Ahhh. Never got into that sort of work. Jumped around in white pyjamas for many years but not in boxer shorts.



So you were in the insane asylum?


----------



## outofmytree

treemandan said:


> So you were in the insane asylum?



Were?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

outofmytree said:


> Ahhh. Never got into that sort of work. Jumped around in white pyjamas for many years but not in boxer shorts.


 
I had the white PJ's too, hand and foot is so much more invigorating. Since I was something of a migrant i would train at whatever decent school was close by. Ishin-ryu, shoen-ryu, a few others like that, over a year at one TaKwand. The last I did was around 8 years ago with American kempo. I knocked another guy silly with a spinning back-elbow and decided I no longer had the control to play contact anymore.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I had the white PJ's too, hand and foot is so much more invigorating. Since I was something of a migrant i would train at whatever decent school was close by. Ishin-ryu, shoen-ryu, a few others like that, over a year at one TaKwand. The last I did was around 8 years ago with American kempo. I knocked another guy silly with a spinning back-elbow and decided I no longer had the control to play contact anymore.



I got a black belt in Ishinryu (Okinawan) years ago. Since then my sport is racquetball. Still threaten to use some technique if the other guy tries to cheat.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> This is the rope on reality lol no drink since 1995:monkey:



congrats on that Rope. Hey you been making any bucks with that TW 6 this year. We sold very little firewood prior to Christmas but have almost sold out since then. My TW5 is one of the best machines I have ever invested in and the conveyor is right up with it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> I got a black belt in Ishinryu (Okinawan) years ago. Since then my sport is racquetball. Still threaten to use some technique if the other guy tries to cheat.



I don't know if it is ADD or what, but I could never get combinations over five or six moves. So i never really tried to progress in belts, aside from being in a highly deployable slot.

Kinda like Tyson  Holyfield beat him by watching tapes, saw tyson never thew anything more then five, and often dropped his hands on the backstep. All he had to do was wait a few seconds and BOOOOMMMM!


----------



## treevet

fighting smart is always better than fighting hard jps. If I knew that in some drunkin brawls I would still have my real 2 front upper teeth and less dents in my head.


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> fighting smart is always better than fighting hard jps. If I knew that in some drunkin brawls I would still have my real 2 front upper teeth and less dents in my head.



but they're nice dents, compliment your rugged looks.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> congrats on that Rope. Hey you been making any bucks with that TW 6 this year. We sold very little firewood prior to Christmas but have almost sold out since then. My TW5 is one of the best machines I have ever invested in and the conveyor is right up with it.



No I mentioned it in another thread I tried advertising seasoned split hardwood 200 per cord and someone advertised below that for 135 per cord, I will burn it for that lol! 





Anyway to you tough guys I learned Robuck in high school very effective:monkey:


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Anyway to you tough guys I learned Robuck in high school very effective:monkey:



Robuck? ???? I'll bite, let me have it. 

and I saw the 3 day whuppin you posted on the pine tree, don't want none of that, no sir! :yourock:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> fighting smart is always better than fighting hard jps. If I knew that in some drunkin brawls I would still have my real 2 front upper teeth and less dents in my head.



A thought I've always lived by. I tried akido for that reason, but it was way too subtle for for what little hand-eye coordination I have  

As much as i have fought throughout my life I've only broken a few hand bones and tore ligaments. I stopped bulling my way into a fight after getting KO'd when i was 16.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Robuck? ???? I'll bite, let me have it.
> 
> and I saw the 3 day whuppin you posted on the pine tree, don't want none of that, no sir! :yourock:



Sears and robuck crowbar lmfao


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> Sears and robuck crowbar lmfao



Along with chang-chang pow


----------



## treeslayer

Sears and robuck crowbar, Along with chang-chang pow.

too funny.


----------



## oldirty

treeslayer said:


> And oldirty better keep hiding in his basement, talking all that smack about the Pats, you know, the ravens doormat yesterday? Brady sucked eggs, and oldirty needs a new team now...............



i dont think tommy is all that hungry anymore. he got the girl and has the rings but thats old news. the new news is that he sucks now. yah he was beat up but so is everyone else at that point in the season. hate to say it but the ravens showed up and put it on the pats. oh well. go celts? 

and no dave i am not "hanging" out in the basement. lol


----------



## treeslayer

oldirty said:


> and no dave i am not "hanging" out in the basement. lol



we was worried bro, thought you might be knotting up a sheet, they played so bad......


----------



## treevet

there was a story going around cinci today that our placekicker tried to commit suicide last night....

but he couldn't kick out the chair underneath him. (rim shot)


----------



## oldirty

treeslayer said:


> we was worried bro, thought you might be knotting up a sheet, they played so bad......



first thing i said to my buddy after they went up 24-0 was "looks like i cant hang out at the tree site i go to now." lol.


as long as brett beats them boys i dont care what happens.



good one tv. lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> first thing i said to my buddy after they went up 24-0 was "looks like i cant hang out at the tree site i go to now." lol.
> 
> 
> as long as brett beats them boys i dont care what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> good one tv. lol.



Lol farve is getting stomped by the big D lol


----------



## outofmytree

I started in Shotokan but moved town and there was no dojo so I switched to I tae kwon do and never looked back.

I hear you on the motor control JPS. I popped the wife of my instructor on the point of her nose in none contact sparring. I went as white as my gi. I deadset thought I was going to be roadkill. It was testimony to HIS selfcontrol that he sent me home. Great instructor. The real deal, no showboating, no flying sidekicks, just solid footwork, good balance and anticipation. He was the first instructor I ever had who said if it looks like trouble yell "fire" at the top of your lungs then run like hell.

These days the closest I get to a dojo is pruning the trees out front.


----------



## ropensaddle

I never learned any of that martial arts stuff. We have a 70 years old akita master that trained in the orient. None of the young men want to spar with him he has won competitions all over the country but these young black belts say he is too rough lol


----------



## treeslayer

*finally back to tree work.*

did a big dead red oak today, had a REAL good time. 20 degrees, sunny, no wind, and deep snow. 

Was an easy takedown, and I got my crew tight and right. Not even work, was like a walk in the park. 

Homeowner paid good, and we got 3 Big loads of prime firewood. 1/2 day total.


----------



## treeslayer

Next time you see this, it'll be a Capt. Morgan ad..





My new Dolmar 7900. one BADA$$ saw.


----------



## treevet

Nice pictures Dave. How much did ya rip em for that one? 

What kind of white mini is that anyways?


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> Nice pictures Dave. How much did ya rip em for that one?
> 
> What kind of white mini is that anyways?



$800 and its a ramrod mini. never heard if it til my guy brought it out, did very well in the snow.They were some heavy blocks too. I brought a pickup load of superdead tips home for my fireplace, and all in all was a good day. got work all week, and the ad back in the paper this weekend.


----------



## treeslayer

Found some neat pics on the camera.

This is treeslayers commute ........ god I love flying to work.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Found some neat pics on the camera.
> 
> This is treeslayers commute ........ god I love flying to work.



Hey when you start flying at the job let me know lol. It has always been a dream to tell the customer we will be done with that tree in 20 minutes. After a short puzzled look they hear the rotors of the helo coming


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Hey when you start flying at the job let me know lol. It has always been a dream to tell the customer we will be done with that tree in 20 minutes. After a short puzzled look they hear the rotors of the helo coming



Next hurricane. at the least, I'll rent one for recon.

But I am negotiating pricing now, to use one for big removals this spring.
Line up a bunch of jobs, and hammer em. Wonder what my insurance company will say................


----------



## treeslayer

what do you tell a bad groundman with 2 black eyes...............






































nothing, you've already told him twice. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Next hurricane. at the least, I'll rent one for recon.
> 
> But I am negotiating pricing now, to use one for big removals this spring.
> Line up a bunch of jobs, and hammer em. Wonder what my insurance company will say................



Should go on their insurance cut fly to dump release :ahhhhhhh: the sound of easy money now why did I not learn to be a pilot


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Should go on their insurance cut fly to dump release :ahhhhhhh: the sound of easy money now why did I not learn to be a pilot



I'm gonna dump em in Lake Michigan.....

another pic, for the safety po po.
I've got video to upload later tonight to my you tube acct....Will post the links.
Ya'll like how the homeowner ran a snowblower all over the work area 4 days earlier?
The ground was hard froze..... smart guy....


----------



## BakerTREE

nice snow pics dave! I'm wishing I had that much fun at work today....though, the mini is coming out tomorrow to play with a cottonwood in the back yard. Half dozen wires/cables, new antenae on the roof, new gutters. All will be fine business as usual but not the fun of letting big wood fly. I always enjoy seeing your updates and pictures. Stay warm and safe. (yes, I needed the thermals on monday, 17 in the morning but it warmed into the high 40's)


----------



## treeslayer

BakerTREE said:


> Stay warm and safe. (yes, I needed the thermals on monday, 17 in the morning but it warmed into the high 40's)



17 deg. in TX?:jawdrop:

I remember last year while I was in Beaumont (next to Houston, for our yankee brothas) it snowed 4". melted by lunch, but was pretty crazy. the cops even stayed in, nobody drove. we lived next to I-10, was a ghost town.

thanks.


----------



## Live Oak

treeslayer said:


> 17 deg. in TX?:jawdrop:
> 
> I remember last year while I was in Beaumont (next to Houston, for our yankee brothas) it snowed 4". melted by lunch, but was pretty crazy. the cops even stayed in, nobody drove. we lived next to I-10, was a ghost town.
> 
> thanks.


 I worked in Ashland,KY for Prichard's last winter & the terrain was unbelievable with the hills. Is the terrain like that in Virginia?


----------



## gr8scott72

treeslayer said:


> 17 deg. in TX?:jawdrop:
> 
> I remember last year while I was in Beaumont (next to Houston, for our yankee brothas) it snowed 4". melted by lunch, but was pretty crazy. the cops even stayed in, nobody drove. we lived next to I-10, was a ghost town.
> 
> thanks.



It's that cold here in central Mississippi right now too. There's actually ice half way across the 12 acre lake in my back yard.


----------



## treeslayer

most of the lakes here are covered in snowmobile tracks, and icefishing shanties, been froze hard.

It hit about 30 today, we call it a heat wave.  of, course we had to plow a trail to the tree in the foot of snow........

I took down a big elm today, a lotta roping, and pruned 2 maples.


----------



## treevet

you're the man  kkeep the picts comin


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> you're the man  kkeep the picts comin



Yup I see he don't need a ladder lol TS


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I trimmed a 70 ft ash that was over 3 roofs, I rarely say I kick but in a tree, but I've not said that a tree kicked my but for a while now.

Up down Up down, cut and pitch cut and rig, move the rope...


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I trimmed a 70 ft ash that was over 3 roofs, I rarely say I kick but in a tree, but I've not said that a tree kicked my but for a while now.
> 
> Up down Up down, cut and pitch cut and rig, move the rope...



It must have kicked your butt as your post really is less than par for jps lol. If that is what you meant I feel for ya bro gotta do a big un tomorrow


----------



## treevet

we all back at work :smoking:


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> gotta do a big un tomorrow



you mean tomorrow, friday, sat, and half of monday, right? or did you mount your walker on the bucket arm? 

Dang, wayne, I couldn't pass it up, bro.

feel the love, man. feel the love.................:love1:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> you mean tomorrow, friday, sat, and half of monday, right? or did you mount your walker on the bucket arm?
> 
> Dang, wayne, I couldn't pass it up, bro.
> 
> feel the love, man. feel the love.................:love1:



Lol it would make three of the one your in lol prolly two days takin her easy lol. It is the pine behind the big rotten oak prolly climb it! The one with the vines all over it lol. It is about 45" be easy though except clean-up:jawdrop:








PS: supposed to be bout 50° by noon prolly start about 9 or 10 lmfao burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr its cold lmao


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Lol it would make three of the one your in lol prolly two days takin her easy lol. It is the pine behind the big rotten oak prolly climb it! The one with the vines all over it lol. It is about 45" be easy though except clean-up:jawdrop:
> PS: supposed to be bout 50° by noon prolly start about 9 or 10 lmfao burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr its cold lmao



I love big pines, and a big 10-4 on the 9-10am start this time of year.
get some good pics. I saw a house yesterday with 3 large pines growing thru the deck, thought of the Rope and gave them your #


----------



## treevet

We're going from 10 back to 9 today. Supposed to get over 35 today. Think it jumped up to 34 yesterday. Before you know it it will be 95 and humid. Careful what you wish for.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> We're going from 10 back to 9 today. Supposed to get over 35 today. Think it jumped up to 34 yesterday. Before you know it it will be 95 and humid. Careful what you wish for.



I am not wishing for heat ever lol was merely poking fun a ts cause 50° is almost perfect lol.
It is frosty in the am though hard to get motivated early when cold I quit trying lol


----------



## treevet

50 is perfect.


----------



## outofmytree

Harden up ladies. It was 35 in normal degrees (thats 95 in your weird ass system) today but strangely felt much hotter. Between 3 guys we drank 13 litres of water and a few sugar filled drinks in between. God I would love to have even a pocketful of snow at 12noon.


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> 50 is perfect.



sorry Dave, but 90, on a boat drinking beer with a hottie in a bikini is perfect. 

50 - 60 is great working weather,true, but I'll take 90+ over this 0 deg ordeal any day.. climb from 6 til noon and start cleaning up. 

start climbing a big one in the afternoon, insane. 

The truth is, the nursing home wont give the Rope his truck keys until after morning meds at 9:00 am.............


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> sorry Dave, but 90, on a boat drinking beer with a hottie in a bikini is perfect.



better not be a rowboat....gonna need someplace to retire to


----------



## treevet

outofmytree said:


> Harden up ladies. It was 35 in normal degrees (thats 95 in your weird ass system) today but strangely felt much hotter. Between 3 guys we drank 13 litres of water and a few sugar filled drinks in between. God I would love to have even a pocketful of snow at 12noon.



you guys gotta quit drivin on the wrong side of the road over there. you gonna kill somebody or something.


----------



## outofmytree

treevet said:


> you guys gotta quit drivin on the wrong side of the road over there. you gonna kill somebody or something.



Left is right brother, just ask Al Gore.


----------



## treeslayer

Live Oak said:


> I worked in Ashland,KY for Prichard's last winter & the terrain was unbelievable with the hills. Is the terrain like that in Virginia?



sorry not to reply sooner bro. Va is very similar to KY in a lot of parts. part mountain, lots of rolling countryside as we call it, but with so much ocean and the Chesapeake bay, more varied. much nicer though. IMO

I worked western KY last winter, loved it. wanna go back. KY women and Makers Mark go well together.....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

outofmytree said:


> thats 95 in your weird ass system



Actually it makes a lot more sense to use Mr Fahrenheit's system then the wide range of water freezing to boiling. He traveled around the world to find the human extremes of tolerance, and by using the scientific method determined that zero to one hundred were the upper and lower limits.

With the humans able to sense a change of less then 2 degrees F, then this is much more practical for everyday use then Celsius that needs fractional measures to meet human needs.



> (i) The triple point of water is defined to be 0.01° C.
> (ii) A degree Celsius equals the same temperature change as a degree on the ideal-gas scale.
> 
> The most important application of triple point is water, where the three-phase equilibrium point consists of ice, liquid, and vapor.
> 
> _multiple sources_


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> sorry Dave, but 90, on a boat drinking beer with a hottie in a bikini is perfect.
> 
> 50 - 60 is great working weather,true, but I'll take 90+ over this 0 deg ordeal any day.. climb from 6 til noon and start cleaning up.
> 
> start climbing a big one in the afternoon, insane.
> 
> The truth is, the nursing home wont give the Rope his truck keys until after morning meds at 9:00 am.............



Its for sale bro lol


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Its for sale bro lol



too small, can't get enough bikinis on it. 

boating is huge here, LOTS of good water, and a lot of bars/restaurants have docks.
this one one is only accessible by boat.

http://www.blarneyisland.com/

but as you can imagine, boat po-lice.


----------



## outofmytree

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Actually it makes a lot more sense to use Mr Fahrenheit's system then the wide range of water freezing to boiling. He traveled around the world to find the human extremes of tolerance, and by using the scientific method determined that zero to one hundred were the upper and lower limits.
> 
> With the humans able to sense a change of less then 2 degrees F, then this is much more practical for everyday use then Celsius that needs fractional measures to meet human needs.



Bah humbug!


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> you guys gotta quit drivin on the wrong side of the road over there. you gonna kill somebody or something.



He can drop a tree ON a car, and no dents. 

no worries, mate no worries........


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> too small, can't get enough bikinis on it.
> 
> boating is huge here, LOTS of good water, and a lot of bars/restaurants have docks.
> this one one is only accessible by boat.
> 
> http://www.blarneyisland.com/
> 
> but as you can imagine, boat po-lice.



Never need more than two any way lol but five can legally be on the 18 footer lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Shucks time to go to work dern it lol


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

outofmytree said:


> Bah humbug!



I think you're in denial


----------



## outofmytree

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I think you're in denial



Nah I'm in metric!


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Never need more than two any way lol but five can legally be on the 18 footer lol



bring it by for a test drive, hows it do icebreaking?


----------



## outofmytree

> women and Makers Mark go well together.....



If I am still posting in 15 minutes you will know this is just another old husbands tale...


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> bring it by for a test drive, hows it do icebreaking?



I don't go no where when its icy I think I have it sold anyway lol


----------



## treeslayer

outofmytree said:


> If I am still posting in 15 minutes you will know this is just another old husbands tale...



You got Makers Mark there? I worked next door to their distillery in Kentucky, missed the tour, but drank enough, anyway........


----------



## Live Oak

treeslayer said:


> sorry not to reply sooner bro. Va is very similar to KY in a lot of parts. part mountain, lots of rolling countryside as we call it, but with so much ocean and the Chesapeake bay, more varied. much nicer though. IMO
> 
> I worked western KY last winter, loved it. wanna go back. KY women and Makers Mark go well together.....


Had a good time in KY too. Been a bit envious seeing your daily jobs online. Not much going on in Detroit 'cept alot of murder & thievery. Deadwooded a cottonwood today though; good timing since i've had cabin fever lately. u fellas r killing 'em in Illinois ay?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Live Oak said:


> Had a good time in KY too.



Where do we go with THAT  were you with DAVE?????


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Where do we go with THAT  were you with DAVE?????



JPS, you had a good time with me in VA big boy, don't forget what happens in KY or VA or FLA or GA etc... STAYS in KY, VA, FLA, GA, etc.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer

*power line trimming*

On most I just limbwalk out to the end and whittle em back. Easy plucks, I get a couple hundred a tree.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Looks too damn cold.


----------



## treevet

Looks like the Indianapolis Colts are wuppin up on the Baltimore Colts...er..the Browns...er...the Ravens just like we did this season (twice).

ps...nice picts davo


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> Looks too damn cold.



was actually warm, low 30's. lotta snow, and ice on the ground makes footing treacherous, but at least its melted out of the trees.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> JPS, you had a good time with me in VA big boy, don't forget what happens in KY or VA or FLA or GA etc... STAYS in KY, VA, FLA, GA, etc.....:hmm3grin2orange:



You were buyin the food  though I went to bed when you guys were hitting the clubs, they told me somthing about you, twenty dollar bills and some dive-bar dancers with more tattoos that all the guys put together....


----------



## treeslayer

:hmm3grin2orange: I made WAY too much money. well, almost...........


----------



## treeslayer

I did some more x-mas ice storm damage today in a big Poplar, but we had a fog icing this weekend which really covered everything with a neat layer of hoar frost.

was really beautiful.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

We had that up here too. Not really heavy enough to call a hoar frost, more like everything was coated with powdered sugar.


----------



## outofmytree

Thanks dude, needed those photo's. This is day 3 of 40 degrees plus working heat. Even pictures of snow are refreshing!


----------



## treeslayer

managed to get one video half right.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF4AQgTeh-I

at the end of the video, I holler "almost". means I almost got that damm rope bucket, I make em move it and then keep trying to hit it......


----------



## Blakesmaster

Make sure the safety police don't catch you one handin' there, chico.


----------



## pdqdl

John Paul Sanborn said:


> We had that up here too. Not really heavy enough to call a hoar frost, more like everything was coated with powdered sugar.



I learn so much while hanging out here it arborist site. I was inspired to look up "Frost". *Just look at all the different types of Frost there are:*

Types [blatantly plagiarized from Wikipedia]

*Radiation frost* _(probably not what you had on the trees!)_
Radiation frost *(also called hoar frost or hoarfrost)* refers to the white ice crystals, loosely deposited on the ground or exposed objects, that form on cold clear nights when heat losses into the open skies cause objects to become colder than the surrounding air. A related effect is *flood frost* which occurs when air cooled by ground-level radiation losses travels downhill to form pockets of very cold air in depressions, valleys, and hollows. Hoar frost can form in these areas even when the air temperature a few feet above ground is well above freezing. Nonetheless the frost itself will be at or below the freezing temperature of water.

Hoar frost may have different names depending on where it forms. For example, *air hoar* is a deposit of hoar frost on objects above the surface, such as tree branches, plant stems, wires; *surface hoar* is formed by fernlike ice crystals directly deposited on snow, ice or already frozen surfaces; *crevasse hoar* consists in crystals that form in glacial crevasses where water vapour can accumulate under calm weather conditions; *depth hoar* refers to cup shaped, faceted crystals formed within dry snow, beneath the surface.

*Surface hoar* is a cause of avalanches when it forms on top of snow. Conditions that are ideal are cold clear nights, with a very light wind that is able to circulate more humidified air around the snow surface. Wind that is too abrupt will destroy the crystals. When buried by subsequent snows they may remain standing for easy identification, or become laid down, but still dangerous because of the weakness of the crystals

Hoar frost also occurs around man-made environments such as freezers or industrial cold storage facilities. It occurs in adjacent rooms that are not well insulated against the cold or around entry locations where humidity and moisture will enter and freeze instantly depending on the freezer temperature.
[edit] Advection frost

*Advection frost* (also called wind frost) 
refers to tiny ice spikes forming when there is a very cold wind blowing over branches of trees, poles and other surfaces. It looks like rimming the edge of flowers and leaves and usually it forms against the direction of the wind. It can occur at any hour of day and night.

*Frost flowers*
Frost flowers occur when there is a freezing weather condition but the ground is not already frozen. The water contained in the plant stem expands and causes long cracks along the stem. Water, via capillary action, goes out from the cracks and freezes on contact with the air. Also the frost can literally look like a flower, even a dead flower from the previous summer. These are rare and wonderful to see as they are very delicate and last usually less than a day. Due to their fleeting nature, they are difficult to find to photograph and the locations of these Frost Flowers are elusive as terrain plays a big part in their formation as well.

*Window frost*
Window frost (also called *fern frost*) forms when a glass pane is exposed to very cold air on the outside and moderately moist air on the inside. If the pane is not a good insulator (such as a single pane window), water vapour condenses on the glass forming patterns. With very low temperatures outside frost can appear on the bottom of the window even with double pane energy efficient windows, due to air convection between two panes of glass. The bottom part of the glazing unit is always colder than the top part. The glass surface influences the shape of crystals, so imperfections, scratches or dust can modify the way ice nucleates. If the indoor air is very humid, rather than moderately so, water would first condense in small droplets and then freeze into clear ice.

*Rime* (I think this is what you get on trees in a cold fog)
Rime is a type of frost that occurs quickly, often under conditions of heavily saturated air and windy conditions. Ships traveling through Arctic seas may accumulate rime on the rigging. Unlike hoar frost, which has a feathery appearance, rime generally has an icy solid appearance. In contrast to the formation of hoar frost, in which the water vapor condenses slowly and directly into icy feathers, Rime typically goes through a liquid phase where the surface is wet by condensation before freezing.


(Hmmm. Is it plagiarism if you reference your source? 
Okay. I did not plagiarize, I borrowed the information from Wikipedia.)


----------



## outofmytree

Hey your a movie star now TS. You really see the benifit of a basic camera and tripod once you shoot some from the phone by hand. Great start though!


----------



## treeslayer

pdqdl said:


> I learn so much while hanging out here it arborist site. I was inspired to look up "Frost". *Just look at all the different types of Frost there are:*
> 
> Types [blatantly plagiarized from Wikipedia]
> 
> *Radiation frost* _(probably not what you had on the trees!)_
> Radiation frost *(also called hoar frost or hoarfrost)* refers to the white ice crystals, loosely deposited on the ground or exposed objects, that form on cold clear nights when heat losses into the open skies cause objects to become colder than the surrounding air. A related effect is *flood frost* which occurs when air cooled by ground-level radiation losses travels downhill to form pockets of very cold air in depressions, valleys, and hollows. Hoar frost can form in these areas even when the air temperature a few feet above ground is well above freezing. Nonetheless the frost itself will be at or below the freezing temperature of water.
> 
> Hoar frost may have different names depending on where it forms. For example, *air hoar* is a deposit of hoar frost on objects above the surface, such as tree branches, plant stems, wires; *surface hoar* is formed by fernlike ice crystals directly deposited on snow, ice or already frozen surfaces; *crevasse hoar* consists in crystals that form in glacial crevasses where water vapour can accumulate under calm weather conditions; *depth hoar* refers to cup shaped, faceted crystals formed within dry snow, beneath the surface.
> 
> *Surface hoar* is a cause of avalanches when it forms on top of snow. Conditions that are ideal are cold clear nights, with a very light wind that is able to circulate more humidified air around the snow surface. Wind that is too abrupt will destroy the crystals. When buried by subsequent snows they may remain standing for easy identification, or become laid down, but still dangerous because of the weakness of the crystals
> 
> Hoar frost also occurs around man-made environments such as freezers or industrial cold storage facilities. It occurs in adjacent rooms that are not well insulated against the cold or around entry locations where humidity and moisture will enter and freeze instantly depending on the freezer temperature.
> [edit] Advection frost
> 
> *Advection frost* (also called wind frost)
> refers to tiny ice spikes forming when there is a very cold wind blowing over branches of trees, poles and other surfaces. It looks like rimming the edge of flowers and leaves and usually it forms against the direction of the wind. It can occur at any hour of day and night.
> 
> *Frost flowers*
> Frost flowers occur when there is a freezing weather condition but the ground is not already frozen. The water contained in the plant stem expands and causes long cracks along the stem. Water, via capillary action, goes out from the cracks and freezes on contact with the air. Also the frost can literally look like a flower, even a dead flower from the previous summer. These are rare and wonderful to see as they are very delicate and last usually less than a day. Due to their fleeting nature, they are difficult to find to photograph and the locations of these Frost Flowers are elusive as terrain plays a big part in their formation as well.
> 
> *Window frost*
> Window frost (also called *fern frost*) forms when a glass pane is exposed to very cold air on the outside and moderately moist air on the inside. If the pane is not a good insulator (such as a single pane window), water vapour condenses on the glass forming patterns. With very low temperatures outside frost can appear on the bottom of the window even with double pane energy efficient windows, due to air convection between two panes of glass. The bottom part of the glazing unit is always colder than the top part. The glass surface influences the shape of crystals, so imperfections, scratches or dust can modify the way ice nucleates. If the indoor air is very humid, rather than moderately so, water would first condense in small droplets and then freeze into clear ice.
> 
> *Rime* (I think this is what you get on trees in a cold fog)
> Rime is a type of frost that occurs quickly, often under conditions of heavily saturated air and windy conditions. Ships traveling through Arctic seas may accumulate rime on the rigging. Unlike hoar frost, which has a feathery appearance, rime generally has an icy solid appearance. In contrast to the formation of hoar frost, in which the water vapor condenses slowly and directly into icy feathers, Rime typically goes through a liquid phase where the surface is wet by condensation before freezing.
> 
> 
> (Hmmm. Is it plagiarism if you reference your source?
> Okay. I did not plagiarize, I borrowed the information from Wikipedia.)




























Dude, it ain't cold in Missouri. 

Forgive me bro, I got jokes..................


----------



## pdqdl

treeslayer said:


> Dude, it ain't cold in Missouri.
> 
> Forgive me bro, I got jokes..................



Nonsense! 

I distinctly remember doing snow removal some years back in the coldest December on record. We took a 15 man sidewalk crew a few miles away to do another building. It took 1 1/2 hours at 2:00 am. When the crew came back, they were positively BLUE. It was a crew cab, and only 8 men could fit in the cab...and it was 22 below zero.

I also remember a different cold spell when I went rabbit hunting with a friend 20 miles away. The high for the day was 12 below zero. My motorcycle was the only machine that I could get started, and I kicked it up to 85mph just so that I could feel the wind chill.

Don't tell me it doesn't get cold here. Arctic...no. But plenty cold enough to realize what it is like when it gets cold. We have a wonderful climate here: it gets as cold as Minnesota in the winter, and it gets as hot as Texas in the Summer.

By the way: those are beautiful pictures of the trees in the cold above. I would be very inclined to stop work and just look at it all.


----------



## treeslayer

pdqdl said:


> Nonsense!
> Don't tell me it doesn't get cold here. Arctic...no. But plenty cold enough to realize what it is like when it gets cold. We have a wonderful climate here: it gets as cold as Minnesota in the winter, and it gets as hot as Texas in the Summer.
> 
> By the way: those are beautiful pictures of the trees in the cold above. I would be very inclined to stop work and just look at it all.



I know, I know, I was just bustin ya chops,  the temp. extremes are pretty drastic there, but I always liked that about VA, albeit much minor temp. swings, but still getting to enjoy both.

Me I like it hot, but this area here is SO beautiful in its pristine state, I do stop while up working and just marvel at it......but not too long, gotta keep the heat pumping..


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> this area here is SO beautiful in its pristine state, I do stop while up working and just marvel at it......cheers:



we got one of the best jobs on earth don't we. Imagine working in a little box every day.


----------



## treeslayer

and it looks like we are gonna get iced tonight pretty good, the conditions here are ripe. pretty good sized storm forecast, areawise.

the work would be nice, too.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

We are on the edge of it, only trace amounts predicted. If you need help, I'm pretty sure i could get a topkick and 18 inc chipper down there ASAP.


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> We are on the edge of it, only trace amounts predicted. If you need help, I'm pretty sure i could get a topkick and 18 inc chipper down there ASAP.



I was thinking about you, John. glad you're available to help. call ya later hopefully if it hits big.


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> I was thinking about you, John. glad you're available to help. call ya later hopefully if it hits big.



real precise scenario that needs to happen to bless us with what we call an "ice storm"


----------



## treeslayer

True that. 

lotta variables, but condition's here are coming together. some areas in the outlying areas are well iced already, hard frozen ground and trees, and warmer (30 right now) temps with rain, and a temp drop tonight, maybe......


----------



## Blakesmaster

treeslayer said:


> True that.
> 
> lotta variables, but condition's here are coming together. some areas in the outlying areas are well iced already, hard frozen ground and trees, and warmer (30 right now) temps with rain, and a temp drop tonight, maybe......



Crossin' my fingers for ya.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

It takes quite a bit for it to be cost effective too. Most of the time you get a few jobs out of any event; last heavy snow we got a couple. Li'l Sis lives in an upscale 'burb, and she says that most of the damage is still hanging in the trees.


----------



## treeslayer

Doesn't look like a big enough storm area to be much, and around here I'm guessing people are used to hangers in the winter..................

Takes quite a bit of damage to be profitable, true. power outages are the giveaway to severity.


----------



## brnchbrkr

*Show is on.*



brnchbrkr said:


> http://www.midam.org/Exhibit Locators/exhibit_locators.html


----------



## treeslayer

brnchbrkr said:


>



What day we going Tim? lets ride! road trip!


----------



## treeslayer

*Todays takedown*

A big, super dead Red Oak over house power lines.

my favorite, and a lot of pics.


----------



## treeslayer

Com Ed dropped power, we dropped phone and cable, and I wailed on it as usual. 90 minutes= up, down, and pole down.
left it all, took a load of dry tips for my fireplace.

This tree did freak me out some, lot of movement from the tree I was not liking, about that in a later post. dead ones suck, here.


----------



## treeslayer

was in the mid 30's, my good 2 gut takedown crew and a good HO.


----------



## treeslayer




----------



## treevet

Nice td, you got a big hanger up there Dave.


----------



## treeslayer

good eye my brotha,  I pulled it out with the throwball at the end. 

got some awkward movement while moving around the big back leader, why 2 ropes and a lanyard at one point. My TIP was the lowering leader until I felt some torsion I did not like, so the lowering was out, bombing was in. 

These oaks here dry out REAL BAD, FAST. 

Thank God I can feel that movement.


----------



## outofmytree

That tree be slayed!

Damn TV I had to look at all the photo's 2 or 3 times to find the hanger. Good eyes indeed.


----------



## oldirty

nice work treeslayer. 

home owner must be psyched to have that hazard removed and ready for the fire place.

thanks for the pics.


----------



## deevo

Good pics/job slayer! Looked liked a fun day!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Really good eye on the hanger!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> good eye my brotha,  I pulled it out with the throwball at the end.
> 
> got some awkward movement while moving around the big back leader, why 2 ropes and a lanyard at one point. My TIP was the lowering leader until I felt some torsion I did not like, so the lowering was out, bombing was in.
> 
> These oaks here dry out REAL BAD, FAST.
> 
> Thank God I can feel that movement.



Good you got that big hanger down and good job but hey they all have movement down here lol. What always freaks me out is a twig snapping near the base whilst I am in the tips. You ask the groundy and they look like, I dunno I think every groundy needs to be retired climbers so they get it lol.


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Good you got that big hanger down and good job but hey they all have movement down here lol. What always freaks me out is a twig snapping near the base whilst I am in the tips. You ask the groundy and they look like, I dunno I think every groundy needs to be retired climbers so they get it lol.



Yeah, no doubt, I always look at him and say "wtf was that noise".


----------



## treeslayer

not talking about up and down bounce, or side to side sway, thats every tree, I like that part. I mean twist. when my rapid movement, magnified by the climbing rope, cause small leaders to turn. Only happened a couple times (here) with these particular DEAD A$$ red oaks. the top limbs I dropped out blew up, easy enough, modify takedown plan. wanted to swing and lower back to the driveway, got whittled instead.

I had one (an 8" TIP) a couple months ago twist several inches and make a cracking noise. scared the :censored: out of me, it was hollow. couldn't get the lanyard back on fast enough. 

Dead trees will kill ya.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I was doing a large Oak that had been dead 5 years 
(according to the HO) had to bucket under the top to get to a branch over the house, swung it out just fine, was watching the ground lower it to their desired place and BAM! I spun around to see what that was, crew wasn't watching the branch but looking behind me at the truck. They looked up at me with this weird look, I raised my hands, asking "what the", they then pointed above me, a branch was gone from the top!, 8" dia 15' long. They said it missed me by about 8', hit my headache rack and blew apart. Had all my PPE, don't think it would helped much as it started about 30' above me!
Your right, dead trees are deadly................is that a pun?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

The red subgenus does start to rot a lot faster then whites; for the same reason the wilt gets them and the wood takes stain so well. It has very porous wood.

Those an elms get real scary if left for over a year. I've had elms where my TIP shatters from white-rot when hitting the ground.

I've tied into some deadwood on white oaks with no qualms.


----------



## sgreanbeans

John Paul. you may remember me, you stopped in Bettendorf,Ia a few years ago to look at a HUGE dead cottonwood for me,you were with a small guy named Brain. Think he is the artist. If ya remember you told me to get a helicopter! Thought I would let ya know that the house below the tree caught fire, then caught the tree on fire!, I wasn't in Iowa at the time, missed quite a show I guess! Looked pretty satanic from what everybody told me!
Tree removal by fire! Common in Cali, not in Iowa!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

sgreanbeans said:


> John Paul. you may remember me, you stopped in Bettendorf,Ia a few years ago to look at a HUGE dead cottonwood for me,you were with a small guy named Brain. Think he is the artist. If ya remember you told me to get a helicopter! Thought I would let ya know that the house below the tree caught fire, then caught the tree on fire!, I wasn't in Iowa at the time, missed quite a show I guess! Looked pretty satanic from what everybody told me!
> Tree removal by fire! Common in Cali, not in Iowa!



I recognized your screename, and remember the trip out there. That was a massive cottonwood by any standard, too bad there was no real money for the removal.


----------



## robertjinnes

*He's got a job*

Treeslayer there are many rude comments (undeserved) in this thread. That is unfortunate. I actually quit reading B4 the end. 
Congrats to your boss for the equipment he does have. I funds weren't the limiting factor, I wouldn't be working with ladders, including a 3 section 60 footer and a 2 section 55 foot on a trailer with hydraulic lift and leveling elgs. I have rented boom lift trailers several times and have envy for the ladder truck. I expect you, your boss and his businees in general will be in business earning an honest living long after the big mouths quit (presuming they actually have jobs). 

bob the Treeman


----------



## sgreanbeans

True


----------



## treeslayer

robertjinnes said:


> Treeslayer there are many rude comments (undeserved) in this thread. That is unfortunate. I actually quit reading B4 the end.
> Congrats to your boss for the equipment he does have. I funds weren't the limiting factor, I wouldn't be working with ladders, including a 3 section 60 footer and a 2 section 55 foot on a trailer with hydraulic lift and leveling elgs. I have rented boom lift trailers several times and have envy for the ladder truck. I expect you, your boss and his businees in general will be in business earning an honest living long after the big mouths quit (presuming they actually have jobs).
> 
> bob the Treeman



This trip west has been a real test, and I am still going at it. 
I am a self employed contract climber who runs my own show over half the year. I do good, no matter where I am.
That boss and his "businees" earns his living outside the tree business, and while he is a good guy, his business acumen kinda lacks..... thank god for his day job. 
he hired a race horse to pull a plow. 

I never got to do much with the ladder except rappel off it, (a real blast).


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The red subgenus does start to rot a lot faster then whites; for the same reason the wilt gets them and the wood takes stain so well. It has very porous wood.
> 
> Those an elms get real scary if left for over a year. I've had elms where my TIP shatters from white-rot when hitting the ground.
> 
> I've tied into some deadwood on white oaks with no qualms.



good points, John. And so true about elms, that and their propensity to separate at the bottom cojoined leaders...............worst tree up here dead.


----------



## treeslayer

gonna cut a bunch of firewood today, haul it down to Chicago.
some white oak that's been standing dead for 4-5 yrs. Beautiful wood, dry as a bone, will post pics tonight.


----------



## sgreanbeans

TreeSlayer, how close to Iowa are ya?, It sounds like your close to Dubuque.


----------



## treeslayer

I am living in Island Lake, and work around McHenry county. it's about 40-50 miles NW of Chicago, much closer to Wisconsin.

Haven't been to Iowa, yet...........


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

He is probably 45 min closer to you than I am, since I have to go down I-43 into the Rock area before turning west.


----------



## treeslayer

Rockford IL? thats a good 30 minutes away, maybe more. I went to their county fair last year, had a good time.

John, you ever work in the North Shore/Gold Coast area? got any contacts there?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> Rockford IL? thats a good 30 minutes away, maybe more. I went to their county fair last year, had a good time.
> 
> John, you ever work in the North Shore/Gold Coast area? got any contacts there?



Chicogoland? Too far south for me, I just talk to people from the big companies who come up to the WAA shows. Todd Kramer comes to all of them.

Now the North Shore of MKE...I'm there all the time. Wee bit of a difference though.


----------



## treeslayer

how so? better people, same demographics?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> how so? better people, same demographics?



Milwaukee's gold coast is much smaller then Chicagolands, the demographic is similar, but there has been more money there for a longer time. Anything Chi=MKE x 3, one of the nice things about the area is that it truly is a big city with a small-town feel, we can get anywhere in 20-40 minutes....


----------



## sgreanbeans

Cool beans! will have too fix the not been to Iowa thing!


----------



## treeslayer




----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Milwaukee's gold coast is much smaller then Chicagolands, the demographic is similar, but there has been more money there for a longer time. Anything Chi=MKE x 3, one of the nice things about the area is that it truly is a big city with a small-town feel, we can get anywhere in 20-40 minutes....



Yeah and lavern and shirley are there:monkey:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah and lavern and shirley are there:monkey:



there were a lot of translations between that and reality, though they had to have Lavern as coming from Brooklyn because of her accent. Happy Days was so huge here that there is a statue of The Fonz down on the Riverwalk.






Though I tthink it looks more like Englebert Humperdink then whazizname


----------



## jefflovstrom

John Paul Sanborn said:


> there were a lot of translations between that and reality, though they had to have Lavern as coming from Brooklyn because of her accent. Happy Days was so huge here that there is a statue of The Fonz down on the Riverwalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I tthink it looks more like Englebert Humperdink then whazizname



Jealous?
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

Yesterdays job, worked for a builder taking down 3 big white oaks on a house he is renovating. 
he supplied 2 guys with saws and a skidsteer, and of course the wood was gone as fast as I started the next one. Oh yeah, and a cute lil bucket truck, which I opted to only use to get a rope in the last tree pictured by the truck. 30' ain't enough, but hey, he offered.
he wanted me to put in fertilizer stakes, would have been kinda hard, it was a balmy 20 degrees................ I'm going back to prune everything in another month or so, a sweet job, lotta big trees on a lake.

didn't take a lot of pics, as we rolled in and out in 4 hours.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> Jealous?
> Jeff



Of an actor with a successful career? Nah, I never wanted to go in that direction.


----------



## treeslayer

Lil jeffy's jealous, he wanted to be the fonz..............


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Lil jeffy's jealous, he wanted to be the fonz..............



At least he don't believe he is Elvis like someone else does in this site:monkey:


----------



## treeslayer

who, me? elvis? nah, not me Rope.
how you been?


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> who, me? elvis? nah, not me Rope.
> how you been?



Nah not you Lol I been surviving but wish the phone would start ringing more lol


----------



## rogert906

what's wrong with his humperdink?


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeslayer said:


> who, me? elvis? nah, not me Rope.
> how you been?



HA_HA_, you knew it was you, and then you denied it, and then you diverted us. You really think you are Elvis Costello!! Then agin, I see the resemblance.
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Nah not you Lol I been surviving but wish the phone would start ringing more lol



you mean this phone thing is SUPPOSED to ring, like make noise and such?


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> you mean this phone thing is SUPPOSED to ring, like make noise and such?



I wish I paid per call for advertising!


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> I wish I paid per call for advertising!



they would owe US money.

I did a small job last week for $400.00 (the only call produced by my last newspaper ad) that cost me $125.00 to run.
I had other jobs, thank god, I couldn't wait to get out of that yard.
hell of a margin, huh?


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> they would owe US money.
> 
> I did a small job last week for $400.00 (the only call produced by my last newspaper ad) that cost me $125.00 to run.
> I had other jobs, thank god, I couldn't wait to get out of that yard.
> hell of a margin, huh?



Hell it is a margin bro here it costs 200 a month and sometimes it is two months before you get one paying customer and usually it is one stump or some thing. I am now scrapping iron mixed in with tree work and selling everything not absolutely necessary. I hate to hustle but looks like its coming so add door to door in my portfolio but hey if it keeps the lights on ehhhhhh


----------



## treeslayer

door to door is saving me right now..................

with unemployment here over 10%, people are always home. not necessarily spending $$, but still better than empty houses, I sell some work every day I go out.

thank god for all my local contacts.


----------



## treeslayer

Should I use these guys when I set up in Northern VA next week?

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/sks/1591401469.html

God, I LOVE craigslist.......


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Should I use these guys when I set up in Northern VA next week?
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/sks/1591401469.html
> 
> God, I LOVE craigslist.......



It would appear they are not tree huggers


----------



## jefflovstrom

Slay and Massacre- Maybe will work-
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I'm Hack, and he's Slash. We're the Butcher Brothers!
Butcher Brothers Tree Company will Cut Your Trees!


----------



## treevet

How bout just go with "We HATE trees and will act accordingly" lol.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

It's not an adventure, it's a frikin JOB.


----------



## ropensaddle

Just ####in cut it Headbangers tree service 

Not insured for your protection


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

We're not insured, to save you money...on our work...not the home repairs after the fact.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> We're not insured, to save you money...on our work...not the home repairs after the fact.



Lol show up with a load of matching shingles and rafter material now that would be fun bombs away boyz lol!


----------



## treeslayer

A tree company carrying shingles, now thats scary................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreeWhitelock

well that was a fun thread to read. "Cant we all just get along?" LMAO!


----------



## treevet

Damn, man....you just read this whole thread?

Must be like reading "War and Peace" lol


----------



## TreeWhitelock

HA HA HA nah not the whole thing. The beginning and some at the end.


----------



## prentice110

And the story may continue... well see what we can bring up. I wana get you some work so you can tell these guys that I know a thing or seven.......opcorn:


----------



## treeslayer

prentice110 said:


> And the story may continue... well see what we can bring up. I wana get you some work so you can tell these guys that I know a thing or seven.......opcorn:



oh it will, my big ad is coming back out next week here in Illinois, and a big ad in Northern VA, and job possibilities in philly and Mississippi................ gonna get a lot of frequent flier miles this year.

I also need a west coast gig. And another TX run, dang I liked TX.


----------



## BakerTREE

still liking tx aye? we're backed up pretty good right now; we have one truck which still hasnt found the crossroad of time and money to repair; and, we have one climber still on out of country vacation  

We're only taking care of long term customers for the most part but are def snowed under (this is a good thing, most customers are pretty understanding of course they'll only wait so long). We had a front yards only crane day today -- good for money but bad for catchin up on the client list! When it rains it pours I guess


----------



## treeslayer

work is going to pick up real soon, I believe. 



after the snow melts......................


----------



## prentice110

Something amazing happend yesterday. I got a call for an estimate! I almost fainted.


----------



## treeslayer

But did you get it? when my business line rings, I flat out run to the phone.


----------



## what-a-stihl

treeslayer said:


> But did you get it? when my business line rings, I flat out run to the phone.



Hey treeslayer, I'm a climber in Illinois out of work, like most of us, any work coming up this spring? If so, got a spot for a 27 year old family man with his own saws and climbing gear?


----------



## treeslayer

what-a-stihl said:


> Hey treeslayer, I'm a climber in Illinois out of work, like most of us, any work coming up this spring? If so, got a spot for a 27 year old family man with his own saws and climbing gear?



I will, especially if I run in the Tribune. PM me your name and # bro.


----------



## prentice110

treeslayer said:


> But did you get it? when my business line rings, I flat out run to the phone.



The contract is signed. Job booked. Problem, cant start till april. Life still sux.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> I will, especially if I run in the Tribune. PM me your name and # bro.



Wait, you said you'd call me first!


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Wait, you said you'd call me first!



Of course, John, somebody has to run it while I'm in VA or............

Whats the name of the Milwaukee paper? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Of course, John, somebody has to run it while I'm in VA or............
> 
> Whats the name of the Milwaukee paper? :hmm3grin2orange:



Think it's called Milwaukee's best:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> Of course, John, somebody has to run it while I'm in VA or............
> 
> Whats the name of the Milwaukee paper? :hmm3grin2orange:



The journal/sentinel, JSonline- you'd be one of many there....

There is a crew from Watertown that is doing removals for around +$40/mhr, if they are a 2 man crew. We bid on a medium hickory that was no more then 3 hours on site; chip brush, cut firewood, no stump for $240 We woulda had a 3 man bucket-crew in the area so we thought a lowball of 360 was cheap 

Right now there is no money in clean jobs from YP or papers./:dunno:


----------



## outofmytree

You boys should fly over here. Busy as all hell at the moment. Oh and its warm too!


----------



## treeclimber101

treeslayer said:


> oh it will, my big ad is coming back out next week here in Illinois, and a big ad in Northern VA, and job possibilities in philly and Mississippi................ gonna get a lot of frequent flier miles this year.
> 
> I also need a west coast gig. And another TX run, dang I liked TX.



Don't leave Philly without hollaring at Treeclimber , were neighbors to the city of brotherly love


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

outofmytree said:


> You boys should fly over here. Busy as all hell at the moment. Oh and its warm too!



Can I take you up on that during your winter  I'd need you to cover the airfare.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Can I take you up on that during your winter  I'd need you to cover the airfare.



Brawhahahahah thats funny jps I would like to work up there in summer pard but thats my busy season here Anyway Sept and August have me something to do ok:monkey: I really would love to split this scene those two months seriously it is way too hot here then.


----------



## treeslayer

Aug and Sept are sweet up here Rope. I intend to be wide slam open, until cold weather hits, and work next winter in Australia and Bermuda.


----------



## outofmytree

Awesome. I got some sweet palms to climb!


----------



## ropensaddle

outofmytree said:


> Awesome. I got some sweet palms to climb!



Sounds sticky lol of course I have not ever climbed a palm let alone seen one lol


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Aug and Sept are sweet up here Rope. I intend to be wide slam open, until cold weather hits, and work next winter in Australia and Bermuda.



I lost 6 pounds this week on my wifes diet, I may be a squirrel again by sept and Aug lmfao


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> Should I use these guys when I set up in Northern VA next week?
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/sks/1591401469.html
> 
> God, I LOVE craigslist.......




I missed the post but can you blame em for trying? Whatever he was trying that is.

I tell you though I would most likely be on CL advertising to come and chop down trees for wood if I had some other full time job that did not entail doing just that.
I would do something along those lines but I am in it for more than wood. I think for a lot of guys who work in other feilds ( not just blue collar either) the idea of wrangling a tree is just to tempting not to try.
I started looking for my own jobs in this with 6 mos experiance. That may be right or wrong, it is what is. I did always try to maintain a certain ethic... while I was short dumping under the Surekill Expressway.


Disclaimer: I never dumped anything under that highway, I drove under it to get to the place to short dump.

I was just thinking this morning about the time I knocked on this ladies door who lived around where I did. East Fall, right outside the city. There was this female ginko that was starting to die. I had watched the top peter out over a couple years and saw now that is what in fact dead but the lower trunk was alive.
She ragged me out good. First she said is wasn't dying just slow to break budd ( this was July) and then yelled at me for bothering her. I just hopped back into my truck and layed a little rubber for her.
to look back it wasn't a hard tree. I knew I could handle it , chop it down and take it under the Surekill no problem. I wasn't looking to charge a whole lot and she got Mcfarland to do it. I would have went to work for Mcfarland but I didn't understand Spanish.


----------



## outofmytree

ropensaddle said:


> Sounds sticky lol of course I have not ever climbed a palm let alone seen one lol



You wanna lose a few pounds Rope try one of these babies. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tI35IO9gvE


----------



## treevet

treemandan said:


> I missed the post but can you blame em for trying? Whatever he was trying that is.
> 
> I tell you though I would most likely be on CL advertising to come and chop down trees for wood if I had some other full time job that did not entail doing just that.
> I would do something along those lines but I am in it for more than wood. I think for a lot of guys who work in other feilds ( not just blue collar either) the idea of wrangling a tree is just to tempting not to try.
> I started looking for my own jobs in this with 6 mos experiance. That may be right or wrong, it is what is. I did always try to maintain a certain ethic... while I was short dumping under the Surekill Expressway.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I never dumped anything under that highway, I drove under it to get to the place to short dump.
> 
> I was just thinking this morning about the time I knocked on this ladies door who lived around where I did. East Fall, right outside the city. There was this female ginko that was starting to die. I had watched the top peter out over a couple years and saw now that is what in fact dead but the lower trunk was alive.
> She ragged me out good. First she said is wasn't dying just slow to break budd ( this was July) and then yelled at me for bothering her. I just hopped back into my truck and layed a little rubber for her.
> to look back it wasn't a hard tree. I knew I could handle it , chop it down and take it under the Surekill no problem. I wasn't looking to charge a whole lot and she got Mcfarland to do it. I would have went to work for Mcfarland but I didn't understand Spanish.



Back in the beginning of my tree exploits (not far from you in Hunterdon County NJ) I had it down pat after a while. All me and my fellow worker/party er would do was lay a rope over our 8 foot bed (all we had) and then put a couple full size limbs on the bottom, then more but they got hashed down with the chainsaw.....then

after the job filled up the truck, tie a running bolen on the load....back up to a tree somewhere, hitch the pile to a tree....and drive away at a high rate of speed. I am sure I am out of the statute of limitations. Feels good to get rid of that (lol) from my conscience. We were much too fast to get caught. We had piles all over the place.

One day a family goes by and sees us and I can see the husband and wife all upset about it. What are we gonna do? Well we went to get something to eat and, surprise, there in the restaurant is the couple nearby looking right at us and very nervous. No cellaphones then and they decided not to make the call I guess.


----------



## treevet

outofmytree said:


> You wanna lose a few pounds Rope try one of these babies. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tI35IO9gvE



How do you know that bean bag shot got you a secure tie in?

Great vid and music. Nice job.


----------



## treeslayer

well, I locked in an ad for Northern VA starting this Friday. be nice to get to some nicer weather and see my kids, and get busy again, work here is trickling in, so back and forth will keep me working............................ 

might need some help there, PM me. I also bought a CL ad for a driver/laborer, to help move my climber and cleanup crew around.


----------



## Toddppm

Could be more damage this time, supposed to get some winds in the 30-40 mph range tomm. and Friday. Ground is saturated like crazy too.


----------



## ropensaddle

outofmytree said:


> You wanna lose a few pounds Rope try one of these babies. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tI35IO9gvE



Brawhahahah I just seen this and spit all over my puter. I don't know about those fronds out there pard I may have to come check them out sometime lol.Oh and I am proud of my little hair left lol.


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Brawhahahah I just seen this and spit all over my puter. I don't know about those fronds out there pard I may have to come check them out sometime lol.Oh and I am proud of my little hair left lol.



but did you wipe it off ?? or does it blend in?

I hope he gets paid good, them palms look like a mess to clean up........................


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> but did you wipe it off ?? or does it blend in?
> 
> I hope he gets paid good, them palms look like a mess to clean up........................



Yup they sure do, of course I love to trim honey locust too:monkey:


----------



## Toddppm

Toddppm said:


> Could be more damage this time, supposed to get some winds in the 30-40 mph range tomm. and Friday. Ground is saturated like crazy too.




Now they're saying gusts up to 60mph. Could be very good timing for that ad. But...they also said we'd get 1-2" snow last night and another 1-2" today, we got nada.


----------



## ropensaddle

Toddppm said:


> Now they're saying gusts up to 60mph. Could be very good timing for that ad. But...they also said we'd get 1-2" snow last night and another 1-2" today, we got nada.



Is it me or has this been a wild winter:monkey:


----------



## treevet

ropensaddle said:


> Is it me or has this been a wild winter:monkey:



I just heard 7th all time most snow in the Nati. It ain't done yet either. Snow tomorrow. Not much rest for the wicked either so far as cold....

joke recently on Fallen I think.....

so cold I saw a group of people gathered around a witches tiht on the sidewalk trying to warm their hands.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> I just heard 7th all time most snow in the Nati. It ain't done yet either. Snow tomorrow. Not much rest for the wicked either so far as cold....
> 
> joke recently on Fallen I think.....
> 
> so cold I saw a group of people gathered around a witches tiht on the sidewalk trying to warm their hands.



I usually like the cold better than the heat but love spring too. I am ready enough of this cold and we are supposed to snow tonight oh well prolly be a 106 before you know it lol.
Spring and fall are my favorite seasons I just love highs upper 50's lows mid thirties ideal imo.


----------



## treevet

sunny, 50's, no wind, all year long....isn't that San Francisco?

Hey Rope, meet you back in the pick up thread in a couple of minutes (just kidding)


----------



## jefflovstrom

Looks like ya'll in the northeast are gonna have a weird weather thing going on. Some like in Mass. are gonna rain and flood alerts (so my trusty socal weather man says),and up to 2' feet of snow further inland. Dang, how do you do it? 
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm

This has been the most snow we've ever got in this area, almost 6 ft. so far. I don't mind it, makes for good $$$ since we're not doing much else.
Haven't had much snow in the last 5-6 years to make it really worthwhile, can't wait to see how many guys go out and buy plows this year after seeing the $$$ flying. Watch it not snow at all next year:biggrinbounce2: We've had a couple winters with only 6-8" total, they'll forget all about that part....the installers will be loving it though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Strange Day's Indeed! 
Jeff


----------



## treevet

global freezing....ask al gore


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> door to door is saving me right now..................
> 
> with unemployment here over 10%, people are always home. not necessarily spending $$, but still better than empty houses, I sell some work every day I go out.
> 
> thank god for all my local contacts.



Its good to see you still have the ball.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Its good to see you still have the ball.



It took a minute for that one to sink in. lol


----------



## treeslayer

tree MDS said:


> It took a minute for that one to sink in. lol



I haven't got it yet....................


----------



## tree MDS

treeslayer said:


> I haven't got it yet....................



Well, I just assumed he was referring to the story of the doorknocker that got his balls bit off by a dog.

I could be wrong though, as the dan can be a tough read. lol.


----------



## treeslayer

I get it........................
no need to doorknock now,
I got calls coming in from both ads already, a half dozen jobs here in Illinois 
and I'll be bidding in VA Tuesday.



*YEE :censored: HAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treemandan said:


> Its good to see you still have the ball.



Dave? No balls....


----------



## tree MDS

treeslayer said:


> I get it........................
> no need to doorknock now,
> I got calls coming in from both ads already, a half dozen jobs here in Illinois
> and I'll be bidding in VA Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> *YEE :censored: HAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Good to hear!


----------



## treeslayer

Son of a :censored: I just noticed that my flight Monday to VA connects in Newark. 

means I'll need another couple hundred bucks cash for the Jersey airport vacation.
I'm guessing the airport clears pretty quick, they should be used to it.


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> I haven't got it yet....................



If anyone is looking for some hiden meaning in what I said GOOD LUCK TRYING TO FIND IT....cause there is none.

It was just a positive remark about how you are pounding that pavement and drumming up work like you are and you aren't letting much stop you hence the comment about being on the ball and that is all. Maybe instead of saying " have the ball" I should have said " on the ball"


----------



## treemandan

But I have to ask, Slayer; How in the hell do you do it? illinois, Va, Jersey, Phila... its giving me jet lag and I think I need a nap.


----------



## treeclimber101

Do you travel with your chainsaw , mine is smelly if I leave it in the cab of the truck


----------



## treeslayer

nope, they wont let me.:chainsawguy:


----------



## treeclimber101

Don't leave the airport in Newark theres alot of unsavories lurking about , and I don't want that chithole to be what you remember of this great state...


----------



## outofmytree

treevet said:


> How do you know that bean bag shot got you a secure tie in?
> 
> Great vid and music. Nice job.



George knows how to lay down a good track don't he.

The bean bag goes over, rope gets pulled back and then pulley up to the top. Adjustable false crotch. Secure is a bit of a guess in Washingtonias. The best bet is dead centre of the head. We bounce plenty on the lines to test em before anyone goes up.....


----------



## ropensaddle

outofmytree said:


> George knows how to lay down a good track don't he.
> 
> The bean bag goes over, rope gets pulled back and then pulley up to the top. Adjustable false crotch. Secure is a bit of a guess in Washingtonias. The best bet is dead centre of the head. We bounce plenty on the lines to test em before anyone goes up.....



Being completely and utterly ignorant of palms except what I have read I get the picture of coconuts knocking you out ever happen? Also can't the fronds be dangerous ?


----------



## outofmytree

ropensaddle said:


> Being completely and utterly ignorant of palms except what I have read I get the picture of coconuts knocking you out ever happen? Also can't the fronds be dangerous ?



No coconut palms over here so I can't tell personally if that is a problem. Koaman or Bermie may be able to help there. The fronds on the other hand, I can say are nasty business. The dead washie fronds make a "skirt" which can be very very heavy and loose. The ones below are fairly small but the dead fronds would weigh an easy 200kg. 







Guys who dont know better have spiked up em from underneath and the entire mass has collapsed on them and suffocated them to death whilst bending them backwards like a pretzel. Its over the top only for my crew!


----------



## sgreanbeans

I worked in San Diego for 2 years at GOTHIC LANDSCAPE, did palms all the time, HATE THEM WITH PASSION, yes, depending on the type, they are very dangerous, Mexican Fan Palm has SUPER sharp thorns on the stem of the fronds, they are very strong and do not break, nature had something wicked planned when these things came around! The "Immigrant Workers" we had, told me that on the ranches in Mexico, they use these fronds as weapons for ranch wars (real fights, real deaths) They will shred your body to pieces, u cant chip them either! We had to just load them up and take them to a particular dump in San Marcos.
Plus if you work on one that is old and never had maintenance, there will be hundreds of dead fronds still attached to the tree, hanging down covering the trunk. Great place for very large rats!


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Being completely and utterly ignorant of palms except what I have read I get the picture of coconuts knocking you out ever happen? Also can't the fronds be dangerous ?



I've done some coco's back in the day... never had any dangerous scenarios that I can recall. 

I can tell you this: the seed pods (they hold many coconuts) can get heavy as all hell. you just touch a saw to them, and its bombs away. i remember watching one explode onto a dock, coconut juice flying everywhere. pretty cool.


----------



## ropensaddle

I don't know if I would like palms but I guess its good for business where they grow as much maintenance would be necessary I suppose to eliminate the dead fronds from falling out on people at the beach and any traffic area. Ekka showed some sorta special cut some time back I forget the cut now but what stuck in my mine was that sticky crap all over the saws. I am assuming it gets all over you too and must be a peta to get off. My saws would bite me if I did that to them:hmm3grin2orange: It would be very interesting in Aussie imo with jack jumper ants,funnel web spiders how does a treeman live long enough to gain experiance? Then he gets down to clean up brush or what do you call palm clean up frush lol,only to be bitten by a king brown or Thiapan!


----------



## treeslayer

ain't no palm trees in Illinois, this :censored: derail must stop immediately.
















 

I cut down a big nasty palm in Orlando a few years back, and learned my lesson..
We hauled it to the curb by hand, got a good lesson in what lives in the top of a palm tree. 
Pruning them would definitely be better, (making a tree look good is a thrill), but doesn't look easy. 
How structurally sound are they, and not working with defined limbs would be my first concern. 


Oomt, Do you get paid adequately for being good at working on them?


----------



## tree MDS

To my knowledge theres no sap envolved with the palms... more of a sweaty dust ridden event trimming them.

I think I remember that wing cut deal ekka was talking about. I think it has something to do with the wood swelling as you cut and pinching your saw (only certain palms). Sort of feels like a bad raker job. Not sure though... its been a while.

You want sap?? try a strangler fig, or a norfolk island pine... indian rubber tree is another good one. lol


----------



## Bermie

tree MDS said:


> To my knowledge theres no sap envolved with the palms... more of a sweaty dust ridden event trimming them.
> 
> I think I remember that wing cut deal ekka was talking about. I think it has something to do with the wood swelling as you cut and pinching your saw (only certain palms). Sort of feels like a bad raker job. Not sure though... its been a while.
> 
> You want sap?? try a strangler fig, or a norfolk island pine... indian rubber tree is another good one. lol



Well, coconuts are nicer to work on than anything else IMO, no thorns and less chance of resident nasties.
I tookdown two last week, 60' +/-...the nuts can be REAL heavy...I've seen one fall and shatter a 4x4 resaurant railing (wolmanized pitch pine). One of the ones I did, I had to rig all the leaves and nuts down and all the trunk sections. 
They are really wobbly though, standing on spikes on a 10" diameter stick of juice and fibre at 50', rig a 150lb chunk and catch it...wheeeee, ride it!
They are deceptively strong and flexible though...quite the feats of nature.

The Ekka wing cut is useful because palms just settle as you cut, there is no strength to support the vertical weight once you remove material the normal way, so chunking big diameter palms need a different cut sequence and wedges can help too.

Palm 'sap' is corrosive to the metal alloy of saw bodies...people who cut them regularly tend to use a HO saw with more plastic. If I cut a palm and leave the saw to clean till the next day, the chain will have started to rust and anywhere there is a gob of fibre and sap next to metal discolouration will have started, some species are worse than others.

I'd rather cut palms than figs though any day!...except Canary island Date palms...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, those seed pods were freakin HEAVY. Didn't work with them enough while I was there, those seed pods will let loose eventually, right? Couldn't imagine walking into a restaurant and getting bombed by one of those, I think those could kill!


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> ain't no palm trees in Illinois, this :censored: derail must stop immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut down a big nasty palm in Orlando a few years back, and learned my lesson..
> We hauled it to the curb by hand, got a good lesson in what lives in the top of a palm tree.
> Pruning them would definitely be better, (making a tree look good is a thrill), but doesn't look easy.
> How structurally sound are they, and not working with defined limbs would be my first concern.
> 
> 
> Oomt, Do you get paid adequately for being good at working on them?




Then my good buddy start working and posting pics:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## outofmytree

treeslayer said:


> ain't no palm trees in Illinois, this :censored: derail must stop immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> I cut down a big nasty palm in Orlando a few years back, and learned my lesson..
> We hauled it to the curb by hand, got a good lesson in what lives in the top of a palm tree.
> Pruning them would definitely be better, (making a tree look good is a thrill), but doesn't look easy.
> How structurally sound are they, and not working with defined limbs would be my first concern.
> 
> 
> Oomt, *Do you get paid adequately for being good at working on them*?



Palms make up no less than 20% of our work every week of the year and in Summer can be as much as 40%. If the HO won't pay my price then they don't get done. The Washies I showed earlier pay pretty well. I get between $600 and $1000 to remove the skirt depending on height and honestly its about throwbag skills/luck. If you get a good entry 1st time and can place the false crotch in say 30 minutes from the time you stop at the kerb then the biggest baddest palm will take perhaps 1 1/2 hours to completely skin. Of course the clean up takes a hell of a long time and if the wind is blowing you better have told the neighbours to bring in their washing! My base rate is $200 ph plus tax but if you get lucky on set up then you can push $250 even $300. Having a chipper that eats everything makes a huge difference too!

Tell you what. I have some very large Syagrus romanzaffiona (Cocos palms) to remove on the 12th. There must be water only a few feet below ground cos these babies look pregnant! I will vid a little of the job. Done properly its good fun but you do need the right gear.

As strange as it may sound, we have found that hand saws are a major speed benefit when pruning Cocos palms. I know many, many climbers who have cut their life lines and polestraps whilst 1 handing the 200t in order to cut and throw fronds or seed pods. Zubat 11 inch saws eat em up and you can 1 hand all day without fear of kickback!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

When I ran the pruning department at the local ChemLawn branch shrubs were over 50% of revenue in June-July. It was mostly small foundation yew/juniper jobs, but they added up; especially when I was able to pick up neighbors and take care of two or three houses in a row every year.

It never ceases to amaze me how many small tree companies disdain shrub work when they are the easiest way to get onto a property, or the easiest add-on work to a partial day trim. Most of the time I would do a pick-prune reduction as a cheap throw in "while we are here", then get the annual return visit for maintenance so they would look good for the holiday.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> When I ran the pruning department at the local ChemLawn branch shrubs were over 50% of revenue in June-July. It was mostly small foundation yew/juniper jobs, but they added up; especially when I was able to pick up neighbors and take care of two or three houses in a row every year.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many small tree companies disdain shrub work when they are the easiest way to get onto a property, or the easiest add-on work to a partial day trim. Most of the time I would do a pick-prune reduction as a cheap throw in "while we are here", then get the annual return visit for maintenance so they would look good for the holiday.



here the illegals do all the cake like that but I do try and sounds like a good strategy in areas not overrun with illegal cheap labor.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> here the illegals do all the cake like that but I do try and sounds like a good strategy in areas not overrun with illegal cheap labor.



This is where selling yourself, rather then the process comes in. I think any area an arborist can be undercut by a landscraper. My pitch is would you prefer me or an unskilled college kid? More often then not I was given a chance to prove myself, and was rewarded with a revolving account.

I tell people that I don't just come and run over it with a power shear, i manage the growth. Time the pruning so you get there after the first flush has slowed down, do hand pruning on larger stems so it looks better and cuts are under the "green shell", do a meticulous clean-up in and around the plant  How often do we hear people gripe about having to clean up after the landscaping crew?

Some people I was able to sell several visits in a year, simply because they wanted an immaculate front yard. I did it better then they did, and often healthier. (shearing junies every year stresses the roots. I am convinced that the loss of auxins from the buds has a synergistic effect with the leachates form concrete basements.)


----------



## Bermie

outofmytree said:


> ...Tell you what. I have some very large Syagrus romanzaffiona (Cocos palms) to remove on the 12th. There must be water only a few feet below ground cos these babies look pregnant! I will vid a little of the job. Done properly its good fun but you do need the right gear.
> 
> As strange as it may sound, we have found that hand saws are a major speed benefit when pruning Cocos palms. I know many, many climbers who have cut their life lines and polestraps whilst 1 handing the 200t in order to cut and throw fronds or seed pods. Zubat 11 inch saws eat em up and you can 1 hand all day without fear of kickback!



:agree2: Up at the top, a Zubat rocks......love one handing the Zubat!!


----------



## treeslayer

well, I'm in VA. sunny, upper 50's, sweeeeeeet.

gonna hit a few jobs here, in Williamsburg, and either move up to Northern VA or run up to NY if I can get a lead on some work in a couple days. anybody needs a bada$$ climbing team, PM me.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> This is where selling yourself, rather then the process comes in. I think any area an arborist can be undercut by a landscraper. My pitch is would you prefer me or an unskilled college kid? More often then not I was given a chance to prove myself, and was rewarded with a revolving account.
> 
> I tell people that I don't just come and run over it with a power shear, i manage the growth. Time the pruning so you get there after the first flush has slowed down, do hand pruning on larger stems so it looks better and cuts are under the "green shell", do a meticulous clean-up in and around the plant  How often do we hear people gripe about having to clean up after the landscaping crew?
> 
> Some people I was able to sell several visits in a year, simply because they wanted an immaculate front yard. I did it better then they did, and often healthier. (shearing junies every year stresses the roots. I am convinced that the loss of auxins from the buds has a synergistic effect with the leachates form concrete basements.)



Great post I will try that approach if I get the chance. I know sheering is easy but also Know it is the same as topping. Many home owners prefer it though over lateral pruning. I have worked on some large Crape myrtles that I basically thinned removed crossing branches and they looked great they had never been cut the way most are done here. They look great to me natural with pruning only problem areas. It takes a little longer but the results are definately worthy of appreciation. You lost me JP loss of auxin = growth hormone then please explain I have read it I know but I am losing my mind lol

PS: what do you do if you come to them and they have already been headed? Prune to the most vigorous sucker and try and restore? I have no shrub experiance virtually but if I pursued may obtain some work there are lots of shrubs around!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> You lost me JP loss of auxin = growth hormone then please explain I have read it I know but I am losing my mind lol


In it's most basic:
Auxins are a class of plant hormone generated in the buds.
Some auxins "stimulate" root growth.
Shearing removes all terminal buds, thus stressing the root system.
Leachates from concrete foundations raise the pH of the soil binding up Fe and Mn, often inducing chlorosis.
A synergy is where the combination of two "treatments" has an effect greater then each individual treatment i.e. chemical cocktails for treating HIV is a good synergy, and tobacco and asbestos is a bad synergy that has far greater rates of mesothelioma.
My position is that sheared foundation junipers have far greater incidence of chlorosis.




> PS: what do you do if you come to them and they have already been headed? Prune to the most vigorous sucker and try and restore? I have no shrub experiance virtually but if I pursued may obtain some work there are lots of shrubs around!



Crepe will not grow up here, but we do have several small trees that are treated similarly. Crabapple is very common. There are several ways to address this;

The best is to convince them that it stresses the tree and costs much more per year then proper pruning. Then sell a crown restoration that lasts 3-5 ears followed by a 3 year cycle. 

Those who do not like it to grow "too high" can be convinced to do a serial or "Coder" pollard, using the method Kim Coder put forth years ago of thinning the sprouts out every year so that there is never more then a 3 year old branch on the head.

Lastly is to show them that a pollard looks better and is better for the tree because there are no little stubs left after each shearing. I've seen some geometric topiary done on pollarded shrubs that look very good.

A very few want the squared off top, and only that, I could easily show that I was faster and cleaner on these with my Feloc's then anyone with a power-shear


----------



## treeslayer

Crepe myrtles take a beating here, they are all over, and are never pruned well.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> Crepe myrtles take a beating here, they are all over, and are never pruned well.


I took the question as more of the general application vs. species specific.

I can remember Guy bemoaning the myrtle abuse, at least twice a week, when helped him with ice storm work. It seems that every region has it's ubiquitously abused species. The more common it is the more it gets slapped around.


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I took the question as more of the general application vs. species specific.
> 
> I can remember Guy bemoaning the myrtle abuse, at least twice a week, when helped him with ice storm work. It seems that every region has it's ubiquitously abused species. The more common it is the more it gets slapped around.



Silver maples are HUMILIATED around here.:deadhorse:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> Silver maples are HUMILIATED around here.:deadhorse:



I've driven through a few times, and would have to agree. One of the many good things about the Milwaukee area is that you have to go pretty far to find any pervasive topping. Like up in Newbe's neck of the woods.


----------



## Mass tree guy

Just got done reading this thread

thinks I have learned from this 

treeslayer=bad ass m0therfacker removal guy I mean come on...Can we get some more video's of this guy? 

dude is the MAN!

seriously impressed....

Dave did you ever get to any ice storms ?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Mass tree guy said:


> treeslayer=bad ass m0therfacker removal guy




Oh Buhruh*ther* His head will definitely over-inflate now!


----------



## jefflovstrom

POP!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Oh Buhruh*ther* His head will definitely over-inflate now!



Yeah he shouldn't have said that. I wonder if there will be any tree left standing in the morning.


----------



## treemandan

treevet said:


> Silver maples are HUMILIATED around here.:deadhorse:



Ditto


----------



## ropensaddle

Mass tree guy said:


> Just got done reading this thread
> 
> thinks I have learned from this
> 
> treeslayer=bad ass m0therfacker removal guy I mean come on...Can we get some more video's of this guy?
> 
> dude is the MAN!
> 
> seriously impressed....
> 
> Dave did you ever get to any ice storms ?



Wow a groupie now I am impressed:hmm3grin2orange: All us climbers need caddy,s like this lol.


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> Wow a groupie now I am impressed:hmm3grin2orange: All us climbers need caddy,s like this lol.



humbly I must point out I am am a hero to millions of young men around the world. and dreamt of by millions of young women, an honor I hold dear to my heart.

The ROPE is my hero.



I'm guessing it's OlDirty reincarnated.


----------



## Beast o Bodmin

treeslayer said:


> humbly I must point out I am am a hero to millions of young men around the world. and dreamt of by millions of young women, an honor I hold dear to my heart.
> 
> The ROPE is my hero.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's OlDirty reincarnated.



kin ell you yanks are truely stupid...:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## treeslayer

Mass tree guy said:


> Dave did you ever get to any ice storms ?



I have been in Illinois all winter, pretty much a :censored:ice storm all along......

Went to Kentucky last year, and I would head north tomorrow if I could get an offer.


----------



## treeslayer

Beast o Bodmin said:


> kin ell you yanks are truely stupid...:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:



I'm from VA, you illiterate chicken####.


----------



## Beast o Bodmin

treeslayer said:


> I'm from VA, you illiterate chicken####.


...still yank in my book dumbass....


----------



## treeslayer

Beast o Bodmin said:


> ...still yank in my book dumbass....



what, your coloring book? study some history, after you learn to read and use spellcheck.

I smell a troll.


----------



## ropensaddle

I see a circle with a jerk in the middle :hmm3grin2orange::newbie:


----------



## ropensaddle

Hey TS he does not even tell you his location prolly from Rhodie Island or something:Eye:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ropensaddle said:


> I see a circle with a jerk in the middle :hmm3grin2orange::newbie:



Di'n't he say he was in Middlesex in another post, or was that Cornhole?

 

Ok, I think we're going to get this thread locked out soon


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Di'n't he say he was in Middlesex in another post, or was that Cornhole?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I think we're going to get this thread locked out soon



Lol I hope not but it don't matter to me where you live if your a good climber then you are a bro. If they have walked several miles in our shoes they should know that. It is ok to joke but it should be obvious imo. These guys coming into a pro discussion trying to who knows what by popping off insecure remarks about someone willing to share their work with the comunity are light in their moccasins imo.


----------



## treeslayer

we figure out who the real climbers are pretty quick on here, and I have the phone #'s of a lot of em. people WORTH knowing.

this business ain't a joke when I go up, people pay me well to climb nasty ####, and I meet more climbers in a month than most see in a lifetime.


----------



## NCTREE

sorry I just farted, hope it don't stink up your thread!


----------



## treevet

NCTREE said:


> sorry I just farted, hope it don't stink up your thread!



one of the most intelligent things you have emitted in quite a while..


----------



## treeslayer

NCTREE said:


> sorry I just farted, hope it don't stink up your thread!



typical tree guy, full of :censored: 

this post, this thread, this forum and everybody on it are just words in cyberspace. always enjoyable, sometimes a learning experience, often a lesson in futility. I talk trash sometimes, act like an ass too often, but speak from experience. 


Me and the tree, that's real. I'm climbing a tree an hour from now, cause THATS WHAT I DO. outside, in the air, sun shining, real life takes over. all I need is a rope and a saw, and I'm good.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeslayer said:


> typical tree guy, full of :censored:
> 
> this post, this thread, this forum and everybody on it are just words in cyberspace. always enjoyable, sometimes a learning experience, often a lesson in futility. I talk trash sometimes, act like an ass too often, but speak from experience.
> 
> 
> Me and the tree, that's real. I'm climbing a tree an hour from now, cause THATS WHAT I DO. outside, in the air, sun shining, real life takes over. all I need is a rope and a saw, and I'm good.



A joke is a joke, but tree guys are tree guys. Me and Dave went a few rounds, but I respect his work and abilities. I dont respect the angry trolls! Some guys just need to be booted!
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> A joke is a joke, but tree guys are tree guys. Me and Dave went a few rounds, but I respect his work and abilities. I dont respect the angry trolls! Some guys just need to be booted!
> Jeff



and I won, cause Jeff got tired. plus he had a tee time and had to go.


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> . I dont respect the angry trolls! Some guys just need to be booted!
> Jeff



The ANGRY TROLLS!!!!

Jeff, you grab the old ford pickup, Dave you grab the shotguns and I'll grab some sticks with rags on the ends soaked in kerosene and light em and

Let's go get um!


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> The ANGRY TROLLS!!!!
> 
> Jeff, you grab the old ford pickup, Dave you grab the shotguns and I'll grab some sticks with rags on the ends soaked in kerosene and light em and
> 
> Let's go get um!



Jeff drive a hummer with 2 air conditioners, a wet bar and cable TV, he wouldn't be caught dead in an old Ford..................


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> Jeff drive a hummer with 2 air conditioners, a wet bar and cable TV, he wouldn't be caught dead in an old Ford..................



That would depend on what her first name is....


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ya'll are crazy!
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> Ya'll are crazy!
> Jeff



shut up and putt Jeff, people are waiting to play thru...........


----------



## jefflovstrom

Actually Dave, I have never hit a golf ball or swung a club on a course. Maybe you can show me how some-day!- Ha!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeslayer said:


> Jeff drive a hummer with 2 air conditioners, a wet bar and cable TV, he wouldn't be caught dead in an old Ford..................



Dave, you crazy dude! I drive a 2008 Silverado 4x4. I do have a DVD player in tho!
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> shut up and putt Jeff, people are waiting to play thru...........



forrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Rope goes out vermint huntin to relax. Anyone for possum stew! 

Dave'll be there with a bib on!


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Rope goes out vermint huntin to relax. Anyone for possum stew!
> 
> Dave'll be there with a bib on!



I always golf with my lobster bib on.


----------



## Mass tree guy

Lobsters i got your lobstahs 

brah


----------



## treeslayer

Mass tree guy said:


> Lobsters i got your lobstahs
> 
> brah



ship me a couple brah.


----------



## treeslayer

The slayer is fixing to board yet another plane, headed back to Illinois.

Had a good time in VA, but too much work waiting in Mchenry County, and I will be needing help. going to need a climber who can prune, I ain't gonna do it all...........


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> The slayer is fixing to board yet another plane, headed back to Illinois.
> 
> Had a good time in VA, but too much work waiting in Mchenry County, and I will be needing help. going to need a climber who can prune, I ain't gonna do it all...........



I could be available on a weekend, what's it going to pay?


----------



## treeslayer

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I could be available on a weekend, what's it going to pay?



I'll call you in a day or so, after bidding.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> I'll call you in a day or so, after bidding.



Lol good to see ya getting busy again I am finally getting there too The bad thing its busy only at 1980 pricing


----------



## treeslayer

how my commute went yesterday.


----------



## outofmytree

treeslayer said:


> how my commute went yesterday.



Braggart!


----------



## treeslayer

outofmytree said:


> Braggart!



Why, you jealous?


----------



## outofmytree

treeslayer said:


> Why, you jealous?



Bah, humbug!


----------



## treeslayer

outofmytree said:


> Bah, humbug!



went from snow and ice to swamp quick up here too....................

go ahead and make me feel bad, how hot is it there?


----------



## Tree Pig

Beer and Pretzels, toss in a coupld hot flight attendants and you got a great way to travel.


----------



## treeslayer

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Beer and Pretzels, toss in a coupld hot flight attendants and you got a great way to travel.



unless you tell you're a treeguy, notice the look on her face............

actually, its a big no-no to photograph the inside of the plane.


----------



## tree MDS

treeslayer said:


> unless you tell you're a treeguy, notice the look on her face............
> 
> actually, its a big no-no to photograph the inside of the plane.



I dont know slayer....

she looks genuinely frightened to me. lol.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeslayer said:


> unless you tell you're a treeguy, notice the look on her face............
> 
> actually, its a big no-no to photograph the inside of the plane.



Man may need a few extra beers on that flight. What did she lose a bet with that hair style


----------



## treemandan

I thought they were supposed to be hot?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I dont know slayer....
> 
> she looks genuinely frightened to me. lol.


----------



## treemandan

really? no pics on a plane? 
It don't bother me none as I will be dammed before I get on one. But leave it to Slayer to cause trouble on the plane. Why can't you just sit there, drink your beer, eat your pretzles and not scare anyone?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I think they were BS'ing you, unless it was the electronic camera they were talking about.

You can photo the TSA checkpoints. I would ask for them to site the statute that forbids a common public activity. I could not find anything with a quick search.


----------



## treeslayer

she said pictures OUT the window were OK, but no pics INSIDE.


what she said anyway. 
I got a lot of cool pics, but they don't do it justice. God I love to fly........


----------



## Tree Pig

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I think they were BS'ing you, unless it was the electronic camera they were talking about.
> 
> You can photo the TSA checkpoints. I would ask for them to site the statute that forbids a common public activity. I could not find anything with a quick search.



Your right not easy to find but there may be some truth to it.
They prolly made the rule with Treeslayer in mind.

http://thomashawk.com/2009/02/is-photography-prohibited-on-an-airplane.html



> A representative from American Airlines pointed me to their policy online where it would appear that the type of photography our Air France passenger was engaged in of a wing while in flight would in fact be a prohibited act. You can find American Airlines’ policy here which reads: “Use of still and video cameras, film or digital, is permitted only for recording personal events. Photography or video recording of airline personnel, equipment, or procedures is strictly prohibited.


----------



## Tree Pig

treeslayer said:


> she said pictures OUT the window were OK, but no pics INSIDE.
> 
> 
> what she said anyway.
> I got a lot of cool pics, but they don't do it justice. God I love to fly........



She was just covering for that ####ed up hairdo.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> She was just covering for that ####ed up hairdo.



That is a sign on the ceiling.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> That is a sign on the ceiling.



no I was talking about the shaved head lack of hairdo.

anything would have been better, I flew with her when she had hair and she looked much better


----------



## treeslayer

she was actually quite attractive and friendly.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> she was actually quite attractive and friendly.



What are you doing way back in coach anyway lmfao Beware of them being friendly and serving you beer being bounced out of a moving plane stinks:monkey:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang, I am thinking of something to say.
Jeff


----------



## ozarktreeman

treeslayer said:


> unless you tell you're a treeguy, notice the look on her face............
> 
> actually, its a big no-no to photograph the inside of the plane.




Het ts you found pippy longstockings!


----------



## treeslayer

*Todays job*

Did 2 trees today, box elder on the left, elm on the right. 
minimal roping, and easy access.





and What-A-Stihl wanted a try-out. And Dam, did he pass. guy's a good find, he's on the crew now. 27 years old, works hard and wants to climb, too?  






Check out the proper PPE. 





I had to mess with him a little. I left the howitzer up, and walked away and told him to pull harder. He almost got it..........:hmm3grin2orange:
You guys ever hold off the final cut and leave these up?


----------



## treeslayer

Love this ramrod, Roger is a heck of a cleanup guy.





Check out his saw, a poulan 450 (?) A nicer old saw.






Stump victims. Slayer was here.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Did 2 trees today, box elder on the left, elm on the right.
> minimal roping, and easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and What-A-Stihl wanted a try-out. And Dam, did he pass. guy's a good find, he's on the crew now. 27 years old, works hard and wants to climb, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the proper PPE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to mess with him a little. I left the howitzer up, and walked away and told him to pull harder. He almost got it..........:hmm3grin2orange:
> You guys ever hold off the final cut and leave these up?



You got a good -un there I wish more ground guys knew how to pull I see he is giving all he has. I like:monkey: Hey that is cake slayer sure do like cake lol. I bid one today I hate to cut down but she wants sod red oak about 49 inch dbh pics to come if I get it!


----------



## what-a-stihl

treeslayer said:


> Did 2 trees today, box elder on the left, elm on the right.
> minimal roping, and easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and What-A-Stihl wanted a try-out. And Dam, did he pass. guy's a good find, he's on the crew now. 27 years old, works hard and wants to climb, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the proper PPE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to mess with him a little. I left the howitzer up, and walked away and told him to pull harder. He almost got it..........:hmm3grin2orange:
> You guys ever hold off the final cut and leave these up?


Hey, nice pics Dave, and thanks for the compliment. It was a pleasure to work with you guys today, and can't wait to do it again tomorrow!


----------



## Mass tree guy

no chaps?


kid looks strong...


----------



## what-a-stihl

Mass tree guy said:


> no chaps?
> 
> 
> kid looks strong...


Hell, I can't afford any right now or I'd be wearing some. Any cheap pairs out there? 
Kid? Ain't you 29 mass tree guy? unless we're both kids?


----------



## DK_stihl

*Age*



what-a-stihl said:


> Hell, I can't afford any right now or I'd be wearing some. Any cheap pairs out there?
> Kid? Ain't you 29 mass tree guy? unless we're both kids?



I'm 23, you guys are OLD MEN! haha. Nice TD. BTW the visor works better when it's down?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Yup, old man. And you are a pimple faced little whipper snapper.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Yup, old man. And you are a pimple faced little whipper snapper.



Lmfao yup their still wet behind the ears but it is good to see kids with spunk.


----------



## DK_stihl

*age*



John Paul Sanborn said:


> Yup, old man. And you are a pimple faced little whipper snapper.



Don't fall and break your hip pops! haha


----------



## Tree Pig

*Cool*

Good for you What-a-Stihl, sounds like you have a great opportunity there. Slayer great job taken him under your wing.

Tried to rep ya for it Slayer but it said I had to rep a few more yankees before repping you again. Some one hit Slayer off for me please.


----------



## what-a-stihl

DK_stihl said:


> I'm 23, you guys are OLD MEN! haha. Nice TD. BTW the visor works better when it's down?


yeah but it makes it harder to spit copenhagen


----------



## DK_stihl

*Spitting*



what-a-stihl said:


> yeah but it makes it harder to spit copenhagen



This is very true!


----------



## treeslayer

rep the yankees first??????????




seriously, he made an impression, and shows promise. now we need to get him geared up. anybody want to help him with tooling up, he's worth it. 
(he needs a cable lanyard, chaps and such, we will pay for, as we get ramped up.)
I see a lot of wannabe's in action, and it's good to get a guy that is born to climb, and might not know it yet........


----------



## what-a-stihl

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Good for you What-a-Stihl, sounds like you have a great opportunity there. Slayer great job taken him under your wing.
> 
> Tried to rep ya for it Slayer but it said I had to rep a few more yankees before repping you again. Some one hit Slayer off for me please.


Hey thanks Stihl-O-Matic, Yeah I feel pretty fortunate to learn from Slayer, I'd rep him for ya but I already gave 'em one. How about a slap on the back when I see him tomorrow?


----------



## ropensaddle

What a stihl ya dip the right snuff wish I could let ya run my huskies so then ya might convert lol


----------



## what-a-stihl

ropensaddle said:


> What a stihl ya dip the right snuff wish I could let ya run my huskies so then ya might convert lol


 My father in law has been trying to convert me for a while now, I guess I'm hard headed.-to two men who enjoy the fine taste of copenhagen


----------



## treeslayer

nasty stuff, you ask me.....


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> nasty stuff, you ask me.....



Coooooooooooopen hagen makes me feel so gooooooood cooooooooo penhagen


----------



## what-a-stihl

ropensaddle said:


> Coooooooooooopen hagen makes me feel so gooooooood cooooooooo penhagen



The way I know it should. We need to convert Slayer from cigar smoker to copenhagen dipper:drool: What do ya say Dave? I know what I'm saying, and that's "I need to get my :censored: to bed because we got a :censored:load of work to do tomorrow!" See y'all later


----------



## what-a-stihl

Hey Dave, Here's the new gaffs at work


----------



## tree md

What-a-Stihl, you look like a climber to me. Wish I could put you to work with me. :yoyo:


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> Back in the beginning of my tree exploits (not far from you in Hunterdon County NJ) I had it down pat after a while. All me and my fellow worker/party er would do was lay a rope over our 8 foot bed (all we had) and then put a couple full size limbs on the bottom, then more but they got hashed down with the chainsaw.....then
> 
> after the job filled up the truck, tie a running bolen on the load....back up to a tree somewhere, hitch the pile to a tree....and drive away at a high rate of speed. I am sure I am out of the statute of limitations. Feels good to get rid of that (lol) from my conscience. We were much too fast to get caught. We had piles all over the place.
> 
> One day a family goes by and sees us and I can see the husband and wife all upset about it. What are we gonna do? Well we went to get something to eat and, surprise, there in the restaurant is the couple nearby looking right at us and very nervous. No cellaphones then and they decided not to make the call I guess.



Whew, your bringing back some memories now. We would tie a 25' piece of old true blue to the trailer hitch, throw the V over the cab, pile it on then tie it down. We would tie it off to a tree on the short dump and let it rip. Just make sure you don't run over one of your chainsaws in your haste... Back then I was known to cut a couple of blocks off of limbs to set up under the leaf springs so we could pile more on... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree md

treemandan said:


> I missed the post but can you blame em for trying? Whatever he was trying that is.
> 
> I tell you though I would most likely be on CL advertising to come and chop down trees for wood if I had some other full time job that did not entail doing just that.
> I would do something along those lines but I am in it for more than wood. I think for a lot of guys who work in other feilds ( not just blue collar either) the idea of wrangling a tree is just to tempting not to try.
> I started looking for my own jobs in this with 6 mos experiance. That may be right or wrong, it is what is. I did always try to maintain a certain ethic... while I was short dumping under the Surekill Expressway.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I never dumped anything under that highway, I drove under it to get to the place to short dump.
> 
> I was just thinking this morning about the time I knocked on this ladies door who lived around where I did. East Fall, right outside the city. There was this female ginko that was starting to die. I had watched the top peter out over a couple years and saw now that is what in fact dead but the lower trunk was alive.
> She ragged me out good. First she said is wasn't dying just slow to break budd ( this was July) and then yelled at me for bothering her. I just hopped back into my truck and layed a little rubber for her.
> to look back it wasn't a hard tree. I knew I could handle it , chop it down and take it under the Surekill no problem. I wasn't looking to charge a whole lot and she got Mcfarland to do it. I would have went to work for Mcfarland but I didn't understand Spanish.



Here's the trick Dano, You chuck the wood off as fast as you can. If the cops show you start chucking it back on the truck and tell them you are just scrounging for firewood. If they don't buy that you hand them one of your competitors cards and tell them I'm just working for this guy... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig

what-a-stihl said:


> Hey thanks Stihl-O-Matic, Yeah I feel pretty fortunate to learn from Slayer, I'd rep him for ya but I already gave 'em one. How about a slap on the back when I see him tomorrow?



Hell by him a beer AFTER work of course on me.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Wasn't he in that axman video


----------



## Tree Pig

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Wasn't he in that axman video



Nah he looks better trained then the axmen video guy.


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Nah he looks better trained then the axmen video guy.



I dunno looks like he has forgotten some things!:monkey:



rope , brain bucket,safety glasses


----------



## Tree Pig

ropensaddle said:


> I dunno looks like he has forgotten some things!:monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> rope , brain bucket,safety glasses



I think he was just taking his spikes for a test ride but I hear yeah.


----------



## Tree Pig

a little music for you Cope boys. No cool skoal songs I guess.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoR6V2AQpQo&feature=related

I take it back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoR6V2AQpQo&feature=related


----------



## treeclimber101

ropensaddle said:


> I dunno looks like he has forgotten some things!:monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> rope , brain bucket,safety glasses


I wear the helmet because its politically correct and the glasses cause pirates aren't cool anymore ,I wish that I had the option to 86 it sometimes , the only people I worry about are the poor boys down below, I haven't been hit in the head for quite some time


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> I wear the helmet because its politically correct and the glasses cause pirates aren't cool anymore ,I wish that I had the option to 86 it sometimes , the only people I worry about are the poor boys down below, I haven't been hit in the head for quite some time



Even if you were to be hit in the head it would just hurt what hit ya lol.


----------



## treeslayer

what a stihl used my velcro spikes and cable flipline today, climbing his first tree. 
(no helmet, nothing to hit him) and reminded me why I love climbing pines and evergreens, *making a mess* for someone else to clean up.

young-un had me sweating, dragging all them limbs out from under him.


----------



## what-a-stihl

tree md said:


> What-a-Stihl, you look like a climber to me. Wish I could put you to work with me. :yoyo:


Hey thanks buddy, I think Oklahoma would be alright


----------



## what-a-stihl

ropensaddle said:


> I dunno looks like he has forgotten some things!:monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> rope , brain bucket,safety glasses


Yeah, just trying out the spikes out back on one of my elms, nothing major, figure the safety gear was not a need


----------



## what-a-stihl

treeslayer said:


> what a stihl used my velcro spikes and cable flipline today, climbing his first tree.
> (no helmet, nothing to hit him) and reminded me why I love climbing pines and evergreens, *making a mess* for someone else to clean up.
> 
> young-un had me sweating, dragging all them limbs out from under him.


Seen the thread Dave, todays pics are sweet, thanks hoss. For those who care, there's more pics on "what-a-stihl's first tree"


----------



## ropensaddle

what-a-stihl said:


> Yeah, just trying out the spikes out back on one of my elms, nothing major, figure the safety gear was not a need



So that was you looking good as far as angle and not hugging tree did not know it was you practicing. Many greenhorns hug or get to close for spurs to dig it your doin good for a green as you are.


----------



## what-a-stihl

ropensaddle said:


> So that was you looking good as far as angle and not hugging tree did not know it was you practicing. Many greenhorns hug or get to close for spurs to dig it your doin good for a green as you are.



That means alot coming from a vet and pro in the business, thank-you


----------



## ropensaddle

what-a-stihl said:


> That means alot coming from a vet and pro in the business, thank-you



Once you learn to trust your gear the rest is learning You seem to trust your gear so that part does not need re-enforced. You also have the grit to do it and only a select few have that. Reason I feel you will do well is: you do not seem too cocky, which means you will learn from others experience. You look tough as nails which is almost necessary in the long term.
Your one of those that always gives his all is the number one reason yo will succeed. Slayer can teach you hopefully he is patient but always double check things as you advance many times in my career a second look or thought has saved me injury or damage. This business requires focus my wife gets on to me because when I do things I am totally focused, I am not a great muti-tasker but do whatever I am doing then will think of the next. I feel that has allowed me to climb for twenty seven years without significant injury. Have Slayer teach you to climb without them spurs too and how to trim correct.


----------



## treeslayer

what he has going for him besides natural ability is willingness to listen and learn, (and he caught on to leaning back on that flipline). why I gave him my big one to work with.

he is a work in progress, and I very seldom bother to school young-uns, but he is different.


so far.

time will tell. with experience invariably come cockiness, staying humble will prove his worth.


----------



## what-a-stihl

ropensaddle said:


> Once you learn to trust your gear the rest is learning You seem to trust your gear so that part does not need re-enforced. You also have the grit to do it and only a select few have that. Reason I feel you will do well is: you do not seem too cocky, which means you will learn from others experience. You look tough as nails which is almost necessary in the long term.
> Your one of those that always gives his all is the number one reason yo will succeed. Slayer can teach you hopefully he is patient but always double check things as you advance many times in my career a second look or thought has saved me injury or damage. This business requires focus my wife gets on to me because when I do things I am totally focused, I am not a great muti-tasker but do whatever I am doing then will think of the next. I feel that has allowed me to climb for twenty seven years without significant injury. Have Slayer teach you to climb without them spurs too and how to trim correct.


 A man who's climbed trees for 27 years and with an appreciation for Mr. Clint Eastwood has to have quite a bit grit himself, so the compliment means even more. It's funny because the first lesson Slayer taught today was, what you were saying, always double check, it could save your :censored:. Thanks to both for the advice


----------



## treevet

what-a-stihl said:


> A man who's climbed trees for 27 years and with an appreciation for Mr. Clint Eastwood has to have quite a bit grit himself, so the compliment means even more. It's funny because the first lesson Slayer taught today was, what you were saying, always double check, it could save your :censored:. Thanks to both for the advice



A little further advice....it is feast or famine at times esp. in a cold climate area so start saving now for the off season. This is one of the hardest things to teach a green man because they usually come in in the busy season. Never had an employee get it until the one I have now. If you save and prepare, you do not end up hating this biz and talking about quitting.


----------



## ropensaddle

treevet said:


> A little further advice....it is feast or famine at times esp. in a cold climate area so start saving now for the off season. This is one of the hardest things to teach a green man because they usually come in in the busy season. Never had an employee get it until the one I have now. If you save and prepare, you do not end up hating this biz and talking about quitting.



If I had ten dollars for every time I thought I quit I could retire lmfao Good advise though I am trying to rat hole all I can right now!


----------



## what-a-stihl

treevet said:


> A little further advice....it is feast or famine at times esp. in a cold climate area so start saving now for the off season. This is one of the hardest things to teach a green man because they usually come in in the busy season. Never had an employee get it until the one I have now. If you save and prepare, you do not end up hating this biz and talking about quitting.


No, I'm well aware. I'm actually a union carpenter and I've worked about 8 months in the last two years, and I'm doing better than most I know. It's been selling firewood, side jobs, working for a local logging/sawmill and now with treeslayer thats getting me by. My father used to say the same thing because he went through it in the eighties and I came into the trade during boomtime('90s-early 2000s) and I never thought things would go south the way it has. The only thing I can't figure out is when I see men my age or younger in public places dressed like girls or gangbangers texting away on their phones and without enough ambition to pick up their feet when they walk, how are they making it? How do they survive? I've always had to bust my:censored: just to barely get by, I don't get it. But hey, thanks for the advice


----------



## jefflovstrom

Can you feel the love? 
Jeff


----------



## tree md

what-a-stihl said:


> The only thing I can't figure out is when I see men my age or younger in public places dressed like girls or gangbangers texting away on their phones and without enough ambition to pick up their feet when they walk, how are they making it? How do they survive? I've always had to bust my:censored: just to barely get by, I don't get it. But hey, thanks for the advice



They're making it by living with welfare mamas and selling drugs. Not to worry, most end up in prison before too long. Give me an honest days work for an honest days pay and I'm a happy camper. Might not get rich but I'll enjoy my freedom...


----------



## what-a-stihl

tree md said:


> They're making it by living with welfare mamas and selling drugs. Not to worry, most end up in prison before too long. Give me an honest days work for an honest days pay and I'm a happy camper. Might not get rich but I'll enjoy my freedom...



:agree2:


----------



## treevet

what-a-stihl said:


> No, I'm well aware. I'm actually a union carpenter and I've worked about 8 months in the last two years, and I'm doing better than most I know. It's been selling firewood, side jobs, working for a local logging/sawmill and now with treeslayer thats getting me by. My father used to say the same thing because he went through it in the eighties and I came into the trade during boomtime('90s-early 2000s) and I never thought things would go south the way it has. The only thing I can't figure out is when I see men my age or younger in public places dressed like girls or gangbangers texting away on their phones and without enough ambition to pick up their feet when they walk, how are they making it? How do they survive? I've always had to bust my:censored: just to barely get by, I don't get it. But hey, thanks for the advice



How do they get by? Public assistance. Some work their asses off and pay for the ones that do not. Obama throws in the r word (reparations) and it is gonna get worse before it gets better.

There is always work for a top climber somewhere.

The strong will survive.....


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> They're making it by living with welfare mamas and selling drugs to hacks with chainsaws. Not to worry, most end up in prison before too long. Give me an honest days work for an honest days pay and I'm a happy camper. Might not get rich but I'll enjoy my freedom...



fixed it fer ya :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md

ropensaddle said:


> fixed it fer ya :hmm3grin2orange:



Sad but true.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree md said:


> Sad but true.



Yup you can tell too the ones that are seem so shabby imho. Many of our industry's worst accidents likely in some way were drug related be it hungover or drunk,methheads and some pot heads though I have seen the latter function but still don't want it on my job.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I think he was just taking his spikes for a test ride but I hear yeah.



He's only 3 feet up, and Dave is laying on the ground for the shot.


----------



## what-a-stihl

John Paul Sanborn said:


> He's only 3 feet up, and Dave is laying on the ground for the shot.



How'd you know, did Dave tell you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

John Paul Sanborn said:


> He's only 3 feet up, and Dave is laying on the ground for the shot.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer

I only take pics with sawdust and $$ involved.........


----------



## millbilly

treeslayer said:


> well the new gig is going well. We have some nice equipment, and plenty work, albeit at recession pricing.:censored:
> 
> And not much climbing with this bad boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to use this ladder as a 100' TIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course ya gotta have one of these.




That lift will go 50 feet high?


----------



## treeslayer

nifty-lift SD50


----------



## tree md

Back in my Rattlesnake days, when I was much younger, we trimmed the large White Oak in the Courthouse lawn in my hometown with the aid of the city firetruck/ladder truck. Let's just say that it was enough to cover the fine incurred for a drunken fight amongst the crew one Friday night when we were howling at the moon. As We were doing the work one of our cops rode by and yelled "JUMP" through the loudspeaker on his car...


----------



## Scottscape

hey treevet where is that shark from?


----------



## treevet

Scottscape said:


> hey treevet where is that shark from?



It is just a handpuppet I have had on my weight bench for years. I think there was a cartoon about them when they were made.


----------



## treevet

I use what ever I can to psyche myself into torture. I took the pictures trying out a new camera as my old one froze last winter.


----------



## treeslayer

I am inundated with phone calls, slammed with work, and rolling a good crew all day (4 good men). 12 hours today and 3 jobs. 


so I'm happy tired and offline for awhile. 

enjoy my brotha's,  (you know who you are.) 

and the rest can kiss my :censored:


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> I am inundated with phone calls, slammed with work, and rolling a good crew all day (4 good men). 12 hours today and 3 jobs.
> 
> 
> so I'm happy tired and offline for awhile.
> 
> enjoy my brotha's,  (you know who you are.)
> 
> and the rest can kiss my :censored:



Glad to hear your busy now get to work lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeslayer said:


> I am inundated with phone calls, slammed with work, and rolling a good crew all day (4 good men). 12 hours today and 3 jobs.
> 
> 
> so I'm happy tired and offline for awhile.
> 
> enjoy my brotha's,  (you know who you are.)
> 
> and the rest can kiss my :censored:



Enjoy my pretty brother! HaHa!
Jeff


----------



## outofmytree

jefflovstrom said:


> Enjoy my pretty brother! HaHa!
> Jeff



After seeing your photo's Jeff, if your brother is pretty one of you is adopted!


----------



## jefflovstrom

outofmytree said:


> After seeing your photo's Jeff, if your brother is pretty one of you is adopted!



Trying to age with grace.
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

jefflovstrom said:


> Trying to age with grace.
> Jeff



aint working, bro..........................


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeslayer said:


> aint working, bro..........................



AAARRRRRGGGGGG!!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> I use what ever I can to psyche myself into torture. I took the pictures trying out a new camera as my old one froze last winter.



Those handpuppets probably weigh more than those dinner plates on that bar, just kidding , I think puppets are cool...


----------



## treevet

treeclimber101 said:


> Those handpuppets probably weigh more than those dinner plates on that bar, just kidding , I think puppets are cool...



are making up..........again? (keep me posted)


----------



## treeclimber101

treevet said:


> are making up..........again? (keep me posted)



For now gramps were good, but your test still has me on the edge of my seat , so when your ready to be tripped up by a half wit I'll shoot you over my "practical " tree and equip quiz, lol


----------



## treevet

I'm still waitin for you to tell me what you know. I got a spare minute or 2.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeclimber101 said:


> For now gramps were good, but your test still has me on the edge of my seat , so when your ready to be tripped up by a half wit I'll shoot you over my "practical " tree and equip quiz, lol



1) Tie a stillson on-a-bight


----------



## treeslayer

or better yet, just tie one on.................


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

That hurts too much in the morning, from beer and from my love of fighting.


----------

